#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Переводы текстов Гампо Ачарьи Ани Пемы Чодрон

## Чагна Дордже

*Тонглен*

Оригинал здесь: http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/tonglen1.php

Для того, чтобы сострадать другим, вы должны сострадать себе.

В частности, для того, чтобы заботиться о других людях, которые напуганы, разгневаны, завистливы, подвержены различным зависимостям, высокомерны, надменны, скупы, эгоистичны, вульгарны, список можете продолжить сами, сострадать им и заботиться о таких людях – значит не избегать страха того, что эти качества мы можем обнаружить в самом себе.

Фактически, может измениться ваше отношение к страху, как таковому. Вместо того, чтобы отгораживаться от страха, убегать от него, человек может открыть свой сердце и позволить себе прочувствовать этот страх, ощутить его как средство, которое смягчит и очистит нас и сделает нас намного более любящими и добрыми.

Практика тонглен – это метод соединения со страданием. Нашим страданием и страданием, которое вокруг нас, которое повсюду, куда бы мы ни пошли. Это метод преодоления страха перед страданием и растворения жесткости нашего сердца. В основном, это метод для пробуждения сострадания, которое скрыто в каждом из нас, вне зависимости от того, насколько жестокосердечными и холодными мы можем казаться.

Мы начинаем практику с принятия страданий человека, о котором мы знаем, что он сейчас испытывает боль и которому мы желаем помочь. Например, если вы знаете ребёнка, который ранен или ушибся, на вдохе намеревайтесь забрать всю боль и весь страх этого ребёнка. Затем, на выдохе вы посылаете ребёнку счастье, радость или что-то другое, что может облегчить его боль. Это основа практики: вдыхать чужую боль, с целью, чтобы им было хорошо, чтобы у них было пространства для расслабления и открытости, и выдыхать, посылая или расслабление или что-то, что как вы чувствуете, подарит им облегчение и радость. Как бы то ни было, мы часто неспособны выполнять эту практику, потому что в ней мы сталкиваемся лицом к лицу с нашим собственным неприятием, гневом или же нашей собственной болью, в этот момент происходит наше собственное смятение.

В этом месте вы можете сместить акценты и начать выполнять тонглен для того, что вы чувствуете и для миллионов других, которые, как и вы, в этот самый момент времени чувствуют смятение и растерянность. Возможно, у вас получится дать имя своей боли. Вы можете ясно осознать её как ужас, или отвращение, или как жажду мести. Итак, вы вдыхаете за всех людей, которые испытывают те же эмоции, что и вы, а затем посылаете утешение или что-то, что откроет пространство для вас и бесчисленного числа других людей. Возможно, вы не сможете дать имя тому, что вы чувствуете. Но вы можете это прочувствовать это - как зажатость в животе, как давящую темноту или что-то другое. Просто соединитесь с тем, что вы чувствуете и вдохните это, примите это за всех нас и всем нам пошлите утешение.

Люди часто говорят, что эта практика идёт вразрез с нашим обычным поведением. В действительности, эта практика идёт вразрез с нашим желанием того, чтобы всё было по нашим правилам, с нашим желанием действовать только ради себя, не обращая внимания на то, что происходит с другими. Практика растворяет броню самозащиты, которую мы с таким рвением создавали вокруг себя. На языке буддизма можно сказать, что практика растворяет фиксацию и цепляние эго.

Тонглен опрокидывает обыденную логику избегания страданий и поиска удовольствий; и в процессе мы становимся свободнее от старой ловушки эгоизма. Мы начинаем любить и себя, и других, а также заботиться о себе и о других. Практика пробуждает наше сострадание, а также открывает нам более широкий взгляд на действительность. Она открывает нам бесконечный простор, который буддисты зовут Шуньята. Путём практики, мы начинаем соединяться с открытым измерением нашего существования. Вначале, мы переживаем это как ощущение того, что вещи перестали казаться такими важными и критичными, какими казались до этого.

Тонглен можно выполнять для тех, кто болен, для тех, кто умирает или только что умер, или для тех, кто испытывает какую-то боль. Его можно делать в виде формальной практики медитации или в любой момент времени. К примеру, если вы на прогулке увидели кого-то, кто сейчас испытывает боль, вы прямо сейчас можете начать вдыхать боль и посылать ему утешение. Или, что более вероятно, вы можете увидеть кого-то, кто испытывает боль, и убежать, потому что это вызывает в вас страх или злость, вызывает в вас отпор и смятение.

Итак, прямо сейчас вы можете начать делать тонглен для всех людей, таких же, как и вы, для каждого, кто хочет быть сострадательным, но вместо этого испытывает страх, для каждого, кто хочет быть храбрым, а вместо этого труслив.

Вместо того, чтобы укорять себя, используйте ваше неприятие как трамплин к пониманию того, что не приемлют люди по всему миру.

Вдыхайте для всех нас и выдыхайте всех для нас.

Используйте то, что выглядит, как яд в качестве лекарства. Используйте своё личное страдание как путь к состраданию ко всем существам.

----------

Sadhak (15.09.2013), Андрей Кучеренко (24.05.2011), Анна А (25.02.2016), Еше Нинбо (25.11.2011), Пема Ванчук (26.10.2012), Ритл (26.03.2013), Эделизи (15.04.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

*Тонглен в повседневной жизни*

Оригинал здесь: http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/tonglen4.php

*Ученик:* [микрофон не работал, но вопрос был про то, что при выполнении практики тонглен становится трудно дышать].

*Пема:* Отлично, это определённо распространённый и хороший вопрос. Итак, в этом кроется одна из причин, по которой я делаю акцент на выполнении тонглен в повседневной жизни. Потому что, как  говорю, в повседневной жизни вас уже переполняют чувства вызванные тем, что происходит на самом деле. Этим, в действительности, ваша ситуация и ограничивается, а, вдох - вы раскрываетесь ей, и выдох – вы раскрываетесь этой ситуации. Затем, всё это воздействует на вас и вы просто занимаете такую позицию, что  вы можете присутствовать в ней, и вы можете открыться тому, что происходит. Итак, да, вы определённо можете почувствовать, что ваше горло становится зажатым.
Я думаю, что это чувство надо признать, а также осознать, что многие люди попадают в точно такую же ситуацию. Затем, вы можете ощутить, хотя все говорят тратить одинаковое время на вдох и на выдох, что у вас это не получается.
Но, если вы будете понимать вдох как раскрытие и выдох, как раскрытие, тогда, возможно, вы не будете уделять много внимания тому что вы вдыхаете и что выдыхаете. Несомненно, важно продолжать дышать и важно продолжать вдыхать и выдыхать! Иначе вы умрёте. Правильно? И, в отличие от сидячей медитации, вы можете дышать более глубоко. Глубоко вдыхать и также глубоко выдыхать.
Я думаю, что многому из этого может помочь способность осознать страх и открыть своё сердце – сделать всё своё существо отрытым как бескрайнее небо и просто открыться этому страху. Как кто-то сказал «как небо без конца и края». Вы ведь дышите тяжело не потому что у вас в горле застряло пушечное ядро. Мешает дышать склонность цепляться за отрицание. Тенденция закрыться, стянуть живот, сжаться всем своим существом, которая ослабляется при вдохе. Это ослабление вы можете почувствовать даже на физическом уровне.
Фактически, здесь надо коснуться одного из самых ценных вопросов, затронутых в маленьком справочнике Линды Джонс, в котором она приводит различные переводы многочисленных цитат. Она даёт свой комментарий, а также комментарий других людей и она пишет, что три или четыре учителя советовали ей одно время работать только с выдохом, а другое только со вдохом, пока вы не сможете овладеть открытием и отпусканием.
Я всегда учу координировать их, открытие и отпускание, но я думаю, как я всегда говорю, из всех свидетелей слушай самого главного, никто другой не может судить о вашей практике – это ваша практика. Итак, делайте то, что работает.  В конечном итоге, пока вы действуете в ключе того, чтобы взаимодействовать с другими на вдохе или на выдохе – не важно в каких терминах – это помогает другим.

----------

Андрей Кучеренко (24.05.2011), Еше Нинбо (25.11.2011), Ритл (26.03.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

*Сколько я могу на себя взять?*

Оригинал здесь: http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/qa4.php

*Вопрошающий:* Не могли бы вы рассказать немного о ситуации, в которой вы испытываете бодхичитту (сострадание) к кому-то, кто умирает,например, но на душе разлад, потому что с этим человеком у вас сложились долгие, очень болезненные отношения.

*Пема:* Насильник, например.

Вопрошающий: Ага. Я работал над этим, пытался… Один человек сказал мне буквально на этих выходных то, что меня сильно взволновало, а я хочу быть Бодхисаттвой и поэтому я почувствовал необходимость приехать сюда. Но приезд сюда, посещение этого места были для меня болезненным. Но я был сбит столку, потому что вы приказали идти туда, где вам страшно. [Пема: Вы приказали нам…] [смеется]. И этот человек сказал мне такую вещь: «Хорошо, бодхисаттва не причиняет вреда, и если ты не причиняешь вреда себе, то ты не должен (жевать мозги)».

Но это очень болезненный вопрос, потому что он умирает и это чувствуется намного острее, потому что он при смерти. Я был бы очень благодарен, если бы вы уделили этому немного внимания. Это вопрос нашей ограниченности, но и более того. Это действительно страшно желать придти и идти, а также быть бессильным и не знать, что с этим делать.

*Пема:* Я думаю, мы уже знаем то, сколько мы можем на себя взять, должно быть так. Вы знаете, что не всегда это получается и мы совершаем ошибки. Я совершила много ошибок.

Мне вспоминается один старый индеец, который, по моему мнению, был просветленным человеком, звали его Маленький Джо Гомез. Однажды он улыбнулся мне и сказал: «Я совершаю ошибки каждый день моей жизни и каждый день я узнаю что-то новое». Прекрасные слова. Потому что, совершая попытки оценить то, сколько мы можем вынести или сколько мы можем на себя взять в этот самый момент времени, мы совершаем ошибки: либо мы не идём туда, куда нам раньше хотелось, либо мы идём туда и понимаем, что это было ошибкой.

Итак, как бы то ни было, мы просто должны работать, опираясь на сердце, на интуицию, а не на голову. И если ваше нутро говорит вам идти, вы идёте. Если ваше нутро говорит вам оставаться на месте, вы остаётесь. И, если вы идёте на какой-то шаг, и это оказывается ошибкой, это нормально. А если вы ничего не предпринимаете, тогда вы… Я думаю так, если вы ничего не предпринимаете,тогда – а это ещё одно из поучений Дона Хуана, он говорил: «Прими решение, а затем просто иди по этой дороге и никогда не ищи другой дороги». Итак, если выпошли на какой-то шаг, вы можете узнать было ли это ошибкой. Если вы ничего не предпринимаете, не сожалейте о своём выборе.

Что я чувствую прямо сейчас, что мы должны оценивать сколько мы можем на себя взять настолько хорошо, насколько это возможно. И работать со страстным желанием продолжать побуждать себя быть всё более и более бесстрашными,всё более и более сострадательными, всё более и более открытыми – способными пройти через любую ситуацию на протяжении всей нашей жизни.

Что я ещё делаю в подобных случаях: я просто работаю с ситуацией на расстоянии. Я просто работаю всё время, заключая их в своё сердце.И я работаю с ситуациями, где я закрыта, и с ситуациями, где я открыта, на расстоянии и мне на самом деле не обязательно погружаться в них, потому что в этот момент слишком много нужно вынести.

На самом деле вопрос стоит следующим образом: где больше откроется бодхичитты? Откроется ли больше всего бодхичитты, если я отправляюсь туда? Или она будет заблокирована страхом присутствия в том месте? Или откроется больше всего бодхичитты если я останусь дома? Потому что, в некоторых случаях, если кто-то находится в вашем сердце, не имеет значения находитесь вы рядом с ним физически или нет. То же самое справедливо и после смерти кого-то.Если вы на самом деле вместе с ним, тогда вы вместе с ним. Люди могут чувствовать такого рода явления, например, когда они умирают.

Итак, думаю, я не могла бы ответить лучше.﻿

----------

Андрей Кучеренко (24.05.2011), Еше Нинбо (25.11.2011), Ритл (26.03.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

*Оставаться вместе с дыханием*

Оригинал здесь: http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/qa14.php

*Ученик:* Я ломаю голову над одним вопросом. Вот вы, к примеру, говорите обращать внимание, как вариант, на дыхание. Если вы попадаете в неприятную ситуацию и действительно раздражаетесь, тогда даже попытка обрести устойчивость через дыхание, может создать напряжённость. Когда вы удерживаете внимание на дыхании, а это ещё более раздражающий вас процесс, когда вы обращаете внимание на дыхание, после этого вы будете ещё больше раздражены. Вы можете наблюдать за дыханием минуту, а затем, через несколько секунд, вы начнёте ещё больше раздражаться. Вы станете ещё более разражённым, чем были до этого, вы всё более раздражаетесь - на деле вы сами себя подводите к провалу.

*Пема:*Это нормально. Всё хорошо. Знаете, это должно быть хорошо, потому что иначе никто из нас не продолжал бы [свою практику]. Это должно быть верным, потому что вы описываете это очень точно, я с большим уважением отношусь к тому, как точно вы описываете этот процесс. Видите, это говорит о большой степени осознанности и присутствия в настоящем моменте. Вы описываете процесс избегания, но вы описываете его очень-очень точно. Если бы вы не были практикующим, вы не смогли бы этого сделать. Знаете, тогда бы вы не имели никакого представления о том, что с вами могут происходить подобные вещи. Вы действительно можете гордиться собой (смеётся).

Вы просто переживайте это некоторое время. Но если это начинает вам даваться с большим напряжением, то тогда просто перейдите к чему-нибудь другому. Потому что в этот момент вы переживаете определённое состояние, "Я нахожусь в неопределённости", - вы так об этом можете сказать. Это такой вид отношения, или положение, или подход, к которому мы стремимся. Понимаете о чём я говорю. Вы не хотите глубоко увязнуть в ситуации, когда ваш ум пытается вас перехитрить вышеуказанным способом. А затем вы просто переходите к чему-то другому.

В процессе вы узнаёте что-то новое, пусть даже что-то маленькое. Итак, вы переживаете это некоторое время, а затем переходите к чему-то другому. То же самое может повториться на следующем уровне, но вы просто пройдите через это. Затем попробуйте это делать на улицах, там вы получите новый опыт. Просто попробуйте делать это в различных ситуациях.

Один из моих главных учителей, когда давал мне наставления, сказал, что хочет, чтобы я на протяжении одного года сделала своей главной практикой постоянное переживание своей незащищённости. И он сказал: "Я хочу, чтобы ты обрела уверенность, пребывая в своей незащищённости, не пытаясь отвергнуть её". Так что подобные наставления подходят и в этом случае - переживайте такие вещи. И вы говорите, что это не всегда возможно. Всё верно. Знаете, это только часть того, чему мы учимся. Но это и есть стремление к тренировке ума.

----------

Андрей Кучеренко (24.05.2011), Еше Нинбо (25.11.2011)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

*Упреждающая агрессия*

Оригинал здесь: http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/qa9.php

[перевод не очень хороший, но возиться что-то пока лень]

Ученик: Часто я чувствую необходимость занять агрессивную позицию в отношениях с определёнными людьми или организациями для того, чтобы защитить себя от тех, кто может причинить мне вред или использовать меня в своих целях. Каким образом я могу быть открытым и сострадательным и, в то же время, чтобы меня не использовали.

Пема: Хороший вопрос, не так ли? Вообще,заранее я не готовлю ответы на вопросы. В свете нашего сегодняшнего разговора опункте три [вероятно, речь идёт о наставлениях Геше Чекавы - прим. перев.],думаю, что вопрос должен звучать так: «Как мы достигнем ясности? Как мы достигнем чувства внутренней силы?» Хорошо, учение говорит, а я распространяю это учение, что внутренняя сила не приходит оттого, что мы защищаем себя или срастаемся с сильным внутренним чувством того, что вас используют другие. Итак,в этих ситуациях, каким образом быть открытым и сострадательным без того, чтобы быть использованным?

Хорошо,ясное понимание границ является действительно важным. Нам всем необходимо работать над этим. Мой опыт работы с границами заключался в следующем: узнать,что для тебя является предельным и ясно сформулировать это. Не говорите так: «Раз и навсегда я нахожусь вот в таких рамках», так же как не говорите: «Я такой и точка». Вместо этого просто скажите: «Сегодня, в этом месяце, сейчас, в этих определённых деловых отношениях или в семейном кругу, или где-то ещё, я нахожусь в таких рамках».

Это хорошо помогает, потому что, хотя другому человеку не нравятся эти рамки, но в этом вопросе появляется ясность. Но, согласно моему опыту, сложно поставить чёткие границы, если мы не обладаем состраданием к себе самим. Мы просто находимся в этом мрачном месте, наполненным страхом и раздражительностью, которое называется эго. Раздражение, постоянное раздражение, потому что здесь слишком много страха, слишком много страха быть использованным или травмированным.

Итак, откуда же придёт бесстрашие? Или, лучше сказать, как мы взрастим эту способность к бесстрашию, которой уже обладаем, эту способность быть сильным, которой уже обладаем, эту способность быть непоколебимым в нашей собственной неотъемлемой от нас открытости, гибкости и силе? Посредством того, что мы берём на себя ответственность за свою часть этого взращивания. Это большая часть вопроса.Взять ответственность за нашу часть этого процесса.

Я предполагаю, что здесь мы работаем с тем, чтобы не обвинять во всех бедах других. Зачем, почему? Не потому что это всегда является справедливым. Не потому что другие люди никогда не используют нас или кого-то ещё. Но почему?Есть какие-то соображения?

Ученик: Потому что это закрывает наши сердца?

Пема: Ага, мыслишь в правильном направлении. Потому что это закрывает наши сердца. Обвинять во всех бедах других - это один из главных способов, который мы используем для избегания полного осознания того, что с нами происходит, другой способ - вытеснение. Мы или ведём себя импульсивно, или накидываемся на других. Поступаем мы так, полагая,что это даст нам утешение. Но это не так... может только на время. Но, в конечном итоге, то, что мы накидываемся на других, имеет свои последствия. Также как и вытеснение или самообвинение, не в смысле сведения всех обвинений водно [12-тое наставление Атиши - прим. перев.], в котором много искренности и мужества,а самообвинение как самооговор.

Говоря другими словами, слепая агрессия по отношению к другим оборачивается против нас. Итак, другие люди выступают в роли путей, через которые мы уходим от действительных чувств нашего сердца и чувства того, что с нами происходит на самом деле. Многое всплывает на поверхность в этой ситуации, когда мы чувствуем, что нас используют. Многое всплывает на поверхность. И мы действительно не понимаем, что происходит. Мы просто чувствуем смятение и беззащитность.

Постарайтесь воспроизвести ситуацию, в которой вас используют. Можете переживать эту ситуацию с той целью, чтобы - а мы говорим, что не надо думать о результате –но, возможно, вам будет легче воспроизвести эту ситуацию с целью сведения счётов с тем парнем (иногда дурная мотивация может привести вас к хорошему результату)».Тогда вы говорите: «Хорошо, я просто попробую... Если я сведу счёты с этим парнем посредством выяснения того, насколько я виноват в данной ситуации, тогда я стану более умелым в сведении счётов...» (Неважно, что вы будете при этом делать, главное, чтоб это помогало воспроизвести ситуацию! Всё, что позволит вам пережить эту ситуацию, вы можете это использовать...) Затем вдыхайте и действительно чувствуйте каково это - быть используемым, выдыхайте.

Итак, а теперь о том, что делать когда эта ситуация происходит. Я видела, что снова и снова, я чувствовала, что, когда агрессия проявляется по отношению к тебе, или ко мне или к определённому человеку, тогда всё, что вы хотите – это быть защищённым (обороняться), потому что вы напуганы. И вместо этого начинайте вдыхать, полностью осознавая свои чувства, и выдыхать. И что-то начнёт тебясоединять с другим человеком.

Это не то же самое, если бы вы говорили себе: “Всё в порядке”. Может так случиться, что вы обратите внимание на нос другого человека, на его глаза, или каким-то образом он станет для вас более реальным (осязаемым). И то, что вы на самом деле слышите, то они на самом деле испытывают. Но, то, что вы делаете – это просто находитесь здесь, вдыхаете и выдыхаете, полностью признавая то, что с вами происходит, и открываете пространство.

И затем,то, что выходит из вашего рта – это необычные вещи. Обычно это помогает растворить вашу напряжённость, вашу обиду или агрессию, потому что это – что-то искреннее. Но, в любом случае, хорошо окончиться эта история или нет, для вас это будет преображающий процесс, а не процесс самосовершенствования, это будет не попытка сделать себя лучше, лучше защищать себя, закрыться, рассматривать других как врагов и соперников.

В действительности, вопрос, который вы должны задать себе, такой: “Хочешь ли ты провести свою жизнь, укрепляя свои привычки и привычные шаблоны поведения? Или ты хочешь, что-то преобразить? - так, что твоя сила и твоя непоколебимость,твоя способность любить и заботиться о людях может начать проявляться – вы станете позволять ей течь.

----------

Андрей Кучеренко (24.05.2011), Еше Нинбо (25.11.2011)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

*Принятие сострадания и любви*

Оригинал здесь: http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/qa10.php

Вопрос: Мне было бы интересно услышать о том,что сострадание - оно и дарится, и принимается. Мне было бы интересно услышать ваши мысли относительно того, почему людям трудно принимать сострадание, которое испытывают по отношению к ним.
Пема: Ага, определённо, людям так же сложно принимать сострадание, как и дарить его. Надо сказать, в прошлом году мы выполняли практику посвященную принятию сострадания и люди находили, что для них это очень сложно.
Такое явление встречается чаще на Западе, чем на Востоке. Видимо, по определённым причинам, в нашей культуре, когда мы касаемся сущностных, свойственных всем без исключения напряжённости и отсутствия внутреннего покоя, в качестве причин этого мы полагаем, что с нами что-то не так. Я - никудышный.
Даже если в нашей жизни не происходило таких событий, которые явно должны были нас травмировать,в которых мы можем обвинить кого-то, не имеет значения, даже без этого, очень часто в нашей культуре люди относятся к себе плохо, действительно плохо, вплоть до ненависти к самому себе. Много таких случаев.
Вместо того,чтобы точно определить почему мы не можем принять сострадание, мы начинаем работать с пониманием того, что быть способным принимать любовь и принимать сострадание в действительности так же важно, как и быть способным дарить их.
Вероятно, до тех пор, пока вы не сможете принимать сострадание и любовь, вы не сможете в полной мере, всецело дарить сострадание и любовь. Ведь, в этом случае, то, что вы дарите как любовь и сострадание, берёт своё начало от глубокого чувства собственной никчемности, собственной нищеты [чувства того, что ты не можешь ничем помочь].
Итак, каким-либо образом обратите внимание на эти чувства. А эти практики обращают внимание на эти чувства.
Видение того, что вы не можете принимать сострадание, становиться причиной радости и веселья, а затем вы начинаете задавать вопрос: "Как я могу начать принимать сострадание и любовь?" И это правильная постановка вопроса, в отличии от такого: "Что со мной не так?" Понимаете?

----------

Андрей Кучеренко (24.05.2011), Еше Нинбо (25.11.2011)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

*Границы или барьеры?*

Оригинал здесь: http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/bvb.php

Позвольте мне затронуть следующий вопрос: «В чём отличие между разрушением барьеров и установлением чётких границ?»
Этот вопрос возникал в нескольких дискуссионных группах, а также, нисколько вас не удивит, что этот вопрос возникал во многих местах, где я давала это учение. Я делилась своими мыслями по этому вопросу, также я слышала различные точки зрения других людей, так что я многому научилась благодаря мыслям других людей. На данный момент мой ответ будет таким, но я уверена, что работа над ним всё ещё не окончена.
Я чувствую, что установление границ, чётких границ направлено на то, чтобы позволить случиться взаимодействию. А барьеры останавливают взаимодействие.
Установление чётких границ требует большой смелости. Вы должны пройти через процесс осознания своего страха, осознания того, что выводит вас из себя, осознания того, сколько вы можете вынести и того, сколько вынести вы не можете. Осознание необходимости установления чётких границ уже требует большой смелости. Намерение этого – сделать взаимоотношения более ясными.
К примеру, классическая ситуация отношений, в которых вы подвергаетесь насилию. Все ваши друзья говорят: «Почему ты сохраняешь эти отношения?» Итак, причиной этого являются барьеры, избегание и тому подобные вещи. Потому что, почему вы позволяете этому случаться  с вами снова и снова? Итак, это очень сложно и это касается структуры нашего эго, нашего страха взглянуть на то, что происходит на самом деле, нашей надежды на то, что долгожданное счастливое время наступит благодаря нахождению в подобных разрушительных отношениях.
Барьер – это подобное этому избегание и упёртость. В барьерах проявляет себя невежество. Возможно, одной из важных составных частей эго, эгоцентризма, барьеров, кокона – можете называть это как вам угодно – является невежество: игнорирование того, что происходит на самом деле. Итак, затем, обычно благодаря большой помощи других людей, ваша смелость начинает возрастать, возрастает степень ясности вашего ума и здравомыслия, сострадание к самому себе становится сильнее. Тогда наступает момент, когда вы говорите: «Если ты ударишь меня ещё раз, я уйду, я уйду к хорошему человеку и не вернусь до тех пор, пока ты не обратишься к терапевту или каким-то другим образом прекратиться ситуация, при которой ты меня бьёшь. Со своей стороны я ухожу отсюда». А затем вы уходите. Это пример установления чётких границ. Но такие действия требует много смелости, потому что они могут означать конец отношений, которые много для вас значат.
Установление чётких границ в действительности всё дальше и дальше подталкивает вас к выходу за их пределы. И это проясняет ситуацию. Это самое яркое проявление сострадания, которое вы могли бы осуществить для другого человека и для себя, потому что это пугает ввиду того, что другой человек – ваш босс, ваш супруг, ваш ребёнок, кто бы то ни был - зачастую они даже и слышать не хотят о ваших границах и они будут на вас сердиться.
Если вы находитесь в роли того, кто принимает установленные границы и это выводит вас из себя, бесит, то в этом случае вы хотя бы знаете над чем вам нужно работать. Вы даже можете сказать: «Эта работа не для меня, я должен уйти». Или вы решаете остаться и работать над этим. Но, хотя бы, в данном вопросе присутствует ясность.
Тогда как, если есть барьеры, вообще, если в дело вступает эго, это ведёт к полной неразберихе. Неоднозначные знаки – это признак барьеров. Таким образом, благодаря барьерам страдание только возрастает.
Идея установления чётких границ – это установление ясности, взаимодействия и требует много смелости для своей реализации.

----------

Андрей Кучеренко (24.05.2011), Еше Нинбо (25.11.2011)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Образ сострадания - это безрукая мать, ребёнок которой упал в реку. Этот образ показывает, что для чувства сострадания необходимы бесстрашие и смелость, потому что сострадание причиняет боль. В этой ситуации вы не должны говорить: "Та-та-да-та-та-та! Супермен!", - или: "Супервумен!", - хвататься за свой плащ, взлетать и спасать этого ребёнка. Вспомните, что у вас нет рук. Это чувство сострадания вызывается таким образом. Выходит так, что люди получают огромную пользу [именно, только] от этого чувства.
Pema Chodron "Don't bite the hook", сессия ответов на вопрос, вопрос последний.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Небольшая расшифровка из аудио-ретрита Pema Chodron «Good Medicine», part 2.﻿

    Самый простой стиль, который, по моему мнению, может быть полезен каждому из нас и развитие которого в нашей жизни имеет несомненную ценность - это рассматривать удовольствие и боль, всякий раз, когда они возникают в нашей жизни, сквозь призму тонглен. У меня уже выработалась такая привычка. Я не всегда помню об этом, но такое отношение становится для меня всё более и более спонтанным и естественным.
    Тогда, когда события причиняют мне боль, когда мне становится трудно, обычно, фактически, в эти моменты я вспомню о том, что в жизни существуют трудности, напряжения или боль, неудовлетворенность, неприятности. Это, в свою очередь, должно напомнить мне о необходимости сохранять одну простую мысль: «Другие люди испытывают то же самое».
    Итак, возможно, это звучит очень упрощенно, кажется не очень важным, но, поверьте мне, это в корне меняет ситуацию. Потому что, что происходит, когда вам больно? Чувство отчуждения становится очень сильным, появляется чувство того, что вы переживаете эту боль в одиночестве, как свое отдельное персональное бремя, и это приводит вас в отчаяние.
    Итак, эта простая мысль, которая иногда вызывает в людях сильные затруднения - вы говорите это, но не верите в это до конца. Вы думаете, что вы - единственный. Люди часто говорят мне: «Та боль, которую я испытываю, думаю, что никто другой в мире не испытывает то же самое». Я могу сказать с твердой уверенностью: «Неверно». Но вот что верно - что мы часто испытываем подобные чувства: «Я - единственный, кто переживает эту боль».
    Итак, возможно, вам будет очень трудно сказать себе, что это чувство не является уникальным. Но даже это - начало пересмотра вашего самомнения, мысли о том, что боль - это ваше индивидуальное бремя. Определенным образом вы начнете пересматривать свой взгляд  посредством простой мысли о том, что другие люди чувствуют то же самое. И во многих случаях, по моему собственному опыту, эта мысль может стать препятствием на пути к попаданию в водоворот депрессии и отчуждения. Простая мысль о том, что другие люди испытывают это, позволяет вам избежать попадания в этот водоворот. Это то, что Чогьям Трунгпа называл: «Мыслить шире». И я думаю, как сказала об этом прежде и скажу снова, сострадание или чувство единения со всем человечеством, нашего сходства с другими - это исцеляет. Это то, что лечит испытываемую нами депрессию, мрак, который мы чувствуем, цепную реакцию агрессии, цепную реакцию нытья, которые запускаются, иногда, легким изменением [внутренней] энергии. Тогда мы чувствуем напряженность, необходимость во вредных привычках, зависимостях, чувствуем несчастье, попадаем в эти водовороты и цепные реакции, вызываемые болью. Одна вещь влечет за собой другую. И тогда мы боремся в попытках уйти от этого нелегкого, неприятного чувства.
    Итак, это основная логика тонглен: когда вы чувствуете дискомфорт, вспомните мысль: «Другие люди чувствуют то же самое». А затем, если вы хотите совершить существенный шаг вперед, то можете сказать: «Пусть мы все освободимся от этого». Но достаточно просто сознавать, что другие чувствуют то же самое.

----------

Аньезка (09.10.2011), Еше Нинбо (25.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Переводы текстов Ачарьи Ани Пемы Чодрон


Не _ачарьи_, а _гампо ачарьи_ (Gampo Acharya). Такой титул придумал специално для неё Сакьёнг Мипам Ринпоче, а вы его (титул) коверкаете.

----------

Дондог (09.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Спасибо за подсказку, но не могу исправить название темы.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Но, как я говорю, меня интересуют две вещи: [одна из них - это] соприкоснуться с тем, что у нас уже есть. Потому что, стоит лишь соприкоснуться с этим и начать уделять внимание тому, что у нас уже есть... Скажем, любви, которая у нас уже есть, этим хорошим чувствам, которые у нас уже есть. Это очень интересно - качество внимательности, иногда называемое осознанностью, но я хочу применить слово «внимательность». 
	Это качество внимательности, которое исходит от сострадательного или добродетельного сердца, внимания ко всему, оно имеет огромную мощь. Потому что, если вы обращаете внимание на любовь, сострадание или другие качества, которыми вы уже обладаете, что же тогда происходит? Эти качества не уменьшаются, они не убывают. Они начинают возрастать. Тихо-тихо. Тихо-тихо. Очень жаль, да?
	Но этот рост не всегда заметен. Но вы начинаете понимать, что что-то изменилось. Вы стали больше коммуникабельны, ваше сердце больше открыто, обладаете чувством любви, легче соприкасаетесь и легче действуете. Вы обнаруживаете это через свои взаимодействия с миром и людьми. 
	Как это произошло? Это произошло, потому что вы обратили внимание на то, что у вас уже есть. Так интересно!
	А даже более интересным является то, что для прекращения страдания, возникающего из-за раздражающих эмоций, существуют такие же наставления. От эмоций, которые захватывают нас, которые ловят нас на крючок, оглушают нас, делают нас немыми, ослепляют нас, от эмоций, которые возводят барьеры. Как мы лишим эти эмоции их силы?
	Это очень интересно, потому что, на самом деле, мы не хотим избавляться от них. Потому что в них для меня заключено столько богатства. Мы можем столько много узнать от этих сложных эмоций, от этих раздражающих эмоций: гнева, страсти, зависимости, ревности. 
	Но мы можем узнать от них хоть что-то, если мы попадаемся к ним на крючок и взрываемся, как мы делали много-много раз. Если мы просто попадаемся к ним на крючок и выходим из себя, то всё, что мы получаем - мы только усиливаем их. 
	Это не страх. Человеческий вид имеет такую установку, что мы знаем, как укреплять привычки, вызывающие страдания. А как мы делаем это? Каждый раз, когда проявляются эти эмоции, мы реагируем на них одним и тем же образом, так чтобы эта линия поведения проникла в нас ещё глубже, чтобы привычка стала ещё сильнее. Мы только знаем, как укрепить зависимость, укрепить гнев, укрепить критический настрой ума, укрепить привычку беспокоиться, как укрепить любую привычку. Но обязательно негативную! Укрепиться в том, чтобы думать, как большинство. Очень печально.
	Но как мы прекратим страдания, которые вызываются силой этих эмоций? В этом заключено отличие. Я хочу обратить на это внимание: мы не говорим о том, чтобы избавиться от сложных эмоций или раздражающих эмоций. Мы говорим о том, как лишить их силы, или же о том, как лишить их свойства ловить нас на крючок, свойства воздвигать барьеры. Нам нравится соединяться с энергией. Нам нравится соединяться с энергией негатива, энергией гнева, энергией ревности, но с энергией свободной от этой ловушки, ограниченного взгляда на вещи, который ведёт к страданию. Этот взгляд ведёт к тому, что мы ждем от жизни только страданий.
	Как же мы  сделаем так, чтобы эти эмоции не причиняли нам страдания, как мы лишим их силы? Хорошо, это очень интересно. Как мы лишим их силы? Через внимание, сострадательное внимание. Я не знаю, почему это работает, но если вы уделите сострадательное внимание любви, состраданию, невозмутимость и другим подобным вещам, это усилит их, они возрастут. А если уделить сострадательное внимание негативным эмоциям, то это лишит их силы. Когда поворачиваетесь к ним лицом и смотрите на них или переживаете их в полной мере. Это очень интересно. Как же так? Применение одного и того же метода ведет к двум разным результатам? Это так и есть и я рада этому факту. Потому что я могу учить этому и мы все можем это применять и получать от этого пользу.

Расшифровка и перевод по аудио-ретриту Pema Chodron «Perfect Just As You Are», часть 1-04 «Overview Of Loving-Kindness», 12:40 – 17:30.

----------

Еше Нинбо (25.11.2011)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Оригинал здесь: http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/tonglen3.php

        ОК, а сейчас рассмотрим три уровня тонглен.
	Итак, первый уровень: я ударю в гонг [звучит гонг] и просто слушайте гонг, и позвольте уму расслабиться [звук медленно затихает]. Это называется моментом открытости. Обычно это чувство открытости называют вспышкой абсолютной бодхичитты. Просто слушайте этот звук гонга. Иногда этот звук действительно вызывает ощущение пространства [звучит гонг, звук медленно затихает].
	Понимаете о чем я говорю? Просто начинается тонглен с переживания открытости или непринужденности. На следующем уроке, когда у нас будет время для вопросов и ответов, в нашей дискуссионной группе мы сможем обсудить это подробнее. Но, начинать тонглен с переживания непринужденности - это основа. Итак, слушайте гонг. Итак, это первый уровень - открытость. Всего лишь момент, начинаете с переживания открытости или спокойствия, или бреши. Всего лишь вспышка. Всего лишь мгновение.
	Теперь второй уровень. На вдохе поглощайте характерные черты клаустрофобии. Характерные черты всего, что вас терзает. На выдохе выделяйте характерные черты расслабления, широкого взгляда на вещи, способности отпускать. Итак, вот как обычно учат второму уровню (глаза могут быть открыты или закрыты): вдыхая, поглощайте ощущение тяжелого, горячего, тёмного. Выдыхая, выделяйте ощущение свежести, прохлады, света. Вдыхая, поглощайте тяжёлое, горячее, тёмное. Выдыхая, выделяйте светлое, прохладное, освежающее. Вы можете вдыхать эти качества, помещая их в своём сердце, с намерением сделать сердце очень большим. Радушно принимайте в нём эти качества. Предоставьте этим качествам много места, чтобы они проявились. А затем вы выдыхаете, излучая эти качества, посылая эти качества вовне. 
	Или, вы можете вдыхать эти качества, помещая их во всё ваше существо, как будто вы, вдыхая, помещаете эти качества в большое небо. Главное - это быть открытым. Радушно принять эти качества. Предоставить место тому, что мы обычно отвергаем. Открыться. Тренировать сердечную мышцу, «читту», чтобы она открывалась. Тренировать, чтобы она открывалась тому, что очень сильно пугает, тому, что очень сильно застыло, когда мы вдыхаем - и использовать наше дыхание, как помощника в этом. И выдыхать. 
	Но главное в этом, вдыхая, помещаете ли вы эти качества в сердце, делая его всё больше, больше и больше, или, вдыхая, вы помещаете эти качества во всё ваше существо, 
вне зависимости от этого, этим качествам не находится места, где бы они могли задержаться. Вы просто открываетесь. Вы не цепляетесь за них. Вы не позволяете себе переживать о них. Вы делаете себя здоровым, любящим и сострадательным, открывая своё сердце в той самой ситуации, когда обычно вы закрывались. Или, если вы уже чувствуете открытое сердце, потому что думаете о том, кто в вашем списке [любимых], тогда питайте это открытое сердце через вдох и излучение вовне.
	Питаете. Вы развиваете то, что у вас уже есть. Вы поливаете семя, которое у вас уже есть. Понимаете? Если вы чувствуете, что нет никакого семя, всё, что вы чувствуете - это только страх, тогда знайте, что семя в вас есть. 
	Если вы откроетесь, чувствуя страх, вы обнаружите нежность, обнаружите «слабое место». Скрытое под броней: «Я не желаю этого!», «Это небезопасно!», «Уйди прочь!», «Это твоя ошибка!», «Это моя ошибка!». Понимаете? Твёрдость, под которой находится нежность.
	Если вы вдыхаете, то обнаружите нежность, обнаружите «слабое место», испытаете это на собственном опыте. Вы можете почувствовать, что не пережили этого, но вы тренируетесь. Вы тренируетесь в процессе, который позволит вам пережить своё собственное сердце, свою собственную нежность. И позволить тому, что задубело, застыло и терзает... позволить этому свободно течь снова. Позволить этому свободно течь снова. Может быть, как тогда, когда вы были маленьким ребёнком. Любовь и сострадание, свободное течение. Итак, вдыхая, поглощайте характерные качества клаустрофобии или вдыхая, поглощайте чувство «Я не желаю!» - боль. Боль. Тёмное, тяжёлое, горячее...входит. Ясное, свежее, светлое... выходит. И вы представляете это, хотя, возможно, и не хотите этого. Входит и выходит. И мы будем выполнять это некоторое время.
	Теперь перейдём к третьему уровню, который заключается в применении тонглен к конкретной ситуации, а затем расширения её. Необходимо сказать, делайте тонглен для кого-то из вашего списка, вдыхайте для них и выдыхайте для них. Вдыхать для них значит вдыхать боль, которую они испытывают, боль, которую вы испытываете за них. Вдыхайте боль. Узнайте боль настолько хорошо, насколько вы на это способны. Вы можете в точности не знать, что испытывают эти люди, но вы знаете, что вы испытываете их страдания на себе. И вы вдыхаете и чувствуете это. Для них.
	И для себя тоже. Вы вдыхаете, затем посылаете вовне что-то определённое, если хотите, если нет, то просто расслабление. А потом вы думаете: «В мире есть люди похожие на него». Мир переполнен людьми, которые напуганы до ужаса... Или думаете о маленьком ребёнке, который напуган или испытывает боль, или о животном, которое избили или о чем-то подобном.
	Итак, тонглен всегда остаётся направленным на определённую ситуацию, но у вас появляется чувство того, насколько распространённой является эта ситуация. 
	Или, вы обнаруживаете, что сострадание что-то сковывает - либо вы чувствуете себя беспомощным, либо в вас возникает чувство обиды - что-то кажется препятствует течению потока вашего сострадания. Однако, это поправимо. Потому что вы смещаете акценты и это препятствие становится объектом вашего тонглен. В этом случае вы вдыхаете, скажем, чувство обиды или что-то подобное, вы моете даже не знать как это называется, но вы вдыхаете чувство: «Нет!» или чувство [отталкивает от себя что-то руками] или чувство [притягивает к себя что-то руками]. Вы вдыхаете это в себя. Открываетесь этому. Понимаете? Это главное. Открыться этому. Вы разрушаете барьеры. А метод этого - открыть свое сердце, открыть свою сущность.
	Вы вдыхаете для себя и для всех других людей, оказавшихся в вашей ситуации, так что действительность вашей текущей, личной ситуации, вы никак не отвергаете её, вы уважаете её, сострадаете себе, и всё это также является сочувствием всем тем, кто оказался с вами в одной лодке.
	Это и есть третий уровень: что-то очень личное и действительное и всеобщность этой очень конкретной боли, которую вы чувствуете в себе для себя или для другого живого существа. Итак, тонглен имеет три уровня: вспышка открытости или спокойствия, как пауза непринужденности. Иногда люди представляют что-то, например, океан, небо. Но сегодня, я думаю, поможет гонг - слушайте гонг. Затем второй уровень. Вдыхайте... Сначала без определённого объекта, вы просто вдыхаете качество, жар от боли, её узость, её тяжесть. А затем вы выдыхаете... Это может быть весёлым, просто представляйте, посылайте вовне. Точно так же, вдох, темнота... Точно такое же дыхание, вовне... (такое же по длительности) светлое, прохладное и свежее. Просто посылайте это вовне.
	А затем вы переходите к (я укажу на это), вы переходите к определённой ситуации, к кому-то из вашего списка сострадания или, если вы чувствуете себя скованным, просто делайте тонглен для того, что вы чувствуете. Знаете, если вы хотите выбрать другой объект для тонглен, то можете это сделать, если вам с ним легко соприкасаться.
	Я просто пытаюсь помочь вам в этом. Я не обращаю внимания на то для кого вы делаете тонглен, но иногда главной трудностью является неспособность соприкоснуться вообще ни с кем. Я предлагаю вам обратить внимание на ваш собственный, очень личный список, который вы составили сами.

----------

Haska (01.02.2012)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Оригинал здесь: http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/maitri1.php

        О майтри
	«Майтри» переводится по-разному. Наверное, чаще всего, оно переводится как «любовь», но Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче переводил это слово, как «безусловное дружелюбие» и, в частности, «безусловное дружелюбие к самому себе».
	Итак, я много учу о майтри. На самом деле, иногда я думаю, что майтри - это единственная вещь, которой я учу. Я также учу много о сострадании, но, в действительности, сострадание - это вид майтри. Итак, это безусловное дружелюбие к самому себе, насколько я понимаю, это то, чего нет у большинства из нас.
	Очень интересно: однажды в Дхармасале проходила конференция с участием Его Святейшества Далай Ламы и буддийских западных учителей.
	Шароб Зальцбург, которая является учителем медитации внутреннего прозрения, говорила с Далай Ламой и объясняла ему, что, когда учителя проводят учения на Западе, одна из вещей, с которой они сталкиваются - плохое отношение к самому себе очень распространено среди Западных людей. Она говорила, что, если учение преподносится в традиционном виде, иногда люди просто отвергают это, потому что нам свойственно услышанное нами оборачивать против самих себя. К примеру, проводится замечательное учение о трудностях, боли, которые вызывает цепляние за эго. Это учение может преподноситься в очень традиционном виде. Люди слушают это учение и почему-то начинают думать плохо о себе. Вместо того, чтобы вдохновиться или взбодриться в решимости исцелить себя, они начинают думать плохо о себе.
	Она говорила об этом и Его Святейшество Далай Лама остановил её. Он сказал, что не понимает о чем она говорит. Она пыталась продолжить объяснять, что у людей очень плохое мнение о себе. В них много самокритики, ненависти к самому себе и тому подобных вещей. И всё равно Его Святейшество Далай Лама не понимал. Он стал обходить всю комнату и спрашивать всех Западных учителей, знают ли они о чем она говорит. И, конечно, каждый их знал о чём она говорит.
	Когда он обошел всех, то сказал: «Итак, это очень интересно». Между тибетскими людьми, которых он хорошо знал, и западными людьми есть разница.
	Итак, в рамках того, о чем я буду говорить сегодня, это явление можно назвать недостатком майтри, отсутствием майтри.
	Итак, часто, когда я учу о майтри, оно неверно понимается, как потакание собственным слабостям. Однажды, одна женщина приехала в Гампо Эббей, для участия в программе, на которой мы читали «Wisdom of «No Escape»», которая была первой книгой, написанной мною. Она приехала потому что ей понравился особый акцент на создании дружеских отношений, на развитии безусловного дружелюбия к себе. На второй день сидячей медитации, где-то ближе к вечеру, она вдруг поднялась, вытянула свои руки, широко открыла свой рот, громко и глубоко вздохнула и рухнула на пол. Я сидела в начале комнаты, как ведущий медитации. Я сидела там, и, конечно, глядя на моё лицо вы никогда не можете понять, что я слежу за всем, что происходит (аудитория смеётся), но я думала про себя: «Какого чёрта она это делает?»
	Позже я спросила у неё что она делала и она сказала: «Знаете, я просто заключила ваши слова в сердце». Она сказала: «У меня болела спина, у меня болели колени, мне было трудно. Поэтому я просто стала относится к себе, как к другу». После этого я поняла, что должна уделять учению больше внимания.
	Есть одна история о Дзен мастере Судзуки Роси. Это случилось, когда его ученики занимались сидячей медитацией. Они сидели 3 или 4 часа. Тогда был период тяжёлой практики - сёссин. Человек, который мне это рассказал, говорил, что у него болели все кости, его спина, его колени, его шея, его голова, болёло всё. Но не только это, его мучили две мысли: «Я не могу это сделать. Я никчёмный. Со мной что-то не так. Ничего из этого не выйдет». Он колебался между этой мыслью и такой: «Это всё смешно. Почему я пришёл сюда? Эти люди - сумасшедшие. Это место похоже на армейский тренировочный лагерь». Его тело и ум испытывали боль. Вероятно, каждый в той комнате прошёл через нечто подобное.
	Судзуки Роси приехал туда на один день, чтобы провести лекцию. Он начал говорить очень, очень, очень медленно. Он сказал: «Трудности, которые вы испытываете сейчас...» И тот человек подумал: «Продолжай».
	И он сказал: «Эти трудности будут у вас на протяжении всей вашей жизни».
	Это такой буддийский юмор.
	Но также это является и сущностью майтри. На основании своего опыта и опыта общения с другими людьми, мне кажется, что мы относимся к основе учения, будь это буддийское учение или любой другой духовный путь, относимся к медитации как это делает маленький ребёнок, который ищет комфорта, ищет понимания, ищет внимания, ищет какого-то признания. Это может дать определённый комфорт. Но правда в том, что в действительности практика не является таковой. Практика обращена к чему-то большему, чем этот маленький ребёнок, к чему-то большему, чем: «Я тот, кто хочу и хочу, и хочу получить признание».
	Практика обращена к чему-то большему, чем эта часть нашего существа. Практика обращена к той полноте нашей сущности, которая способна полностью открыться всему спектру нашего опыта, включая всё желаемое, включая всё причиняющее нам боль, включая боль и радость. Открытость всем явлениям, так что эта маленькая часть нас, часть подобная ребенку, могла наконец, наконец, наконец, наконец повзрослеть.
	Трунгпа Ринпоче однажды сказал, что есть самая мощная мантра: «Ом Взрослей Сваха».
	Но этот вопрос взросления, он не такой простой, потому что требует много смелости. В частности, требуется много смелости для того, чтобы напрямую соприкоснуться с вашим опытом. Под этим я подразумеваю, что всё, что в вас возникает, вы это используете. Вы хватаетесь за этот момент? Момент за моментом? Вы хватаетесь за эти моменты и вместо того, чтобы позволять жизни оглушить себя и сделать более запуганным, вы используете эти же самые моменты для того, чтобы стать мягче, стать открытым, стать более добрым. Более добрым к самому себе, для начала, как отправная точка к тому, чтобы стать добрее к другим.
	Однажды, когда я была ребёнком, я была очень расстроенной и разгневанной из-за одного события. Я думаю, мне было 7 или 8 лет. И там была одна пожилая женщина, с которой мы впоследствии сблизились. Но, когда я встретила её впервые, я шла по улице, пиная камни и опустив свою голову. Я чувствовала себя очень одиноко. Я чувствовала, что меня никто по-настоящему сильно не любит и что люди не заботятся обо мне. Итак, я шла по улице злая на весь мир, пиная камни. И эта женщина сказала: «Дитя, никогда не позволяй миру ожесточить своё сердце».
	Я всегда вспоминаю это. Я думаю, это было первое настоящее учение, которое я получила. Это учение, которое я помню до сих пор. И в рамках этого учения о майтри, это действительно ключ. В жизни людей, во все времена, было много трудностей. Первое учение Будды заключалось в том, что в жизни есть страдание. Если вы рождены человеком, вы страдаете. Не говоря уже о том, что, если вы любите, способны открыться, тогда появляется страдание от того, что вы не получаете то, чего хотели, страдание от того, что вы потеряли то, что хотели. Одни неизбежные страдания.
	Наше время - это особо сложное время в истории нашей планеты, Земли. Это сложное время. И во время сложностей люди становятся очень напуганы. Часто, когда я учу, люди задают много вопросов именно об этом. Люди говорят: «Да, но это сложно. Становится всё более и более опасным просто гулять по улице. Нам необходимо защищать себя».
	Я думаю, что главное - это когда наша жизнь становится трудной, когда мы переживаем очень волнительный период, когда трудные вещи происходят в нашем окружении, делают ли нас эти вещи более напряжёнными и напуганными или эти же самые вещи, когда мы применяем учение, делают нас более мягкими и открытыми?
	Что для меня, так я и практикую и это самая важная вещь. Вы никогда не знаете, что с вами произойдёт. Каждый день нашей жизни вы никогда не знаете что случится. На самом деле, это часть приключения, но это то, что делает нас напуганными, то, что мы никогда не узнаем. И мы проводим много времени, пытаясь контролировать это, чтобы мы могли знать, что будет с нами происходить, но на самом деле мы никогда не сможем это узнать.
	Действительно, я думаю, что много людей похожи на детей. Вы хотите какую-то практику, которая не приведёт вас к соприкосновению с чем-то неприятным, но в то же время вы хотите практику, которая исцелит вас. А это так не работает.
	Весь вопрос в том, как вы относитесь к тому времени, когда происходят неприятные вам события. В этом весь вопрос.
	Насколько я представляю, с точки зрения духовного пути, главный вопрос этого: «Как вы относитесь к трудностям? Как вы относитесь к переживаемым чувствам и к ситуациям, в которые попадаете?» .
	Это определённое учение о Четырёх Безмерных, о майтри, сострадании, радости и непоколебимости, в действительности - это учение о том, как принять ситуации, возникающие в вашей жизни и тренироваться, на самом деле, тренироваться в том, чтобы удержать себя от подавленности, чтобы удержать себя от того, чтобы стать жестче, тренировать себя в открытости любой ситуации, в том, чтобы стать мягче. В некотором смысле, это будет движение наперекор очень, очень старой привычке, присущей всем живым существам, которая заключается в ожесточении себя. В отношении к дискомфорту заключена сущность Пути. Что вы с ним будете делать?

----------

Кунсанг (08.02.2012), Ритл (26.03.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Майтри на монгольский переводят когда то получается с монгольского примерно - любящая забота или заботливая любовь. Аспект заботы там есть.

----------

Андрей Кучеренко (16.03.2012), Чагна Дордже (08.02.2012)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Оригинал: http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/swya1.php

	Любовь и сострадание - это слабые места в стенах нашего эго. Если мы хотя бы на одно мгновение соединимся с добрым сердцем и проявим о нём заботу, то наша способность раскрываться постепенно будет возрастать. Буддийский термин «бодхичитта» означает полностью раскрытое сердце и ум. «Читта» переводится как «сердце» или «ум», а «бодхи» значит «пробужденное».
	Развитие доброго сердца и ума бодхичитты - это личное путешествие. Вся жизнь, которая у нас есть, - это основание нашей работы, вся наша жизнь, которая у нас есть, - это наше путешествие к просветлению. Просветление - это не что-то, чего мы достигнем, если будем следовать инструкциям, а затем понимаете что же это такое. На самом деле, когда оно наступает, пробуждая ум и сердце, вы не можете понять что же это такое.
	На этом пути мы движемся навстречу чему-то неопределённому, тому, что не может быть ограничено, тому, что не является привычным и фиксированным. Мы движемся навстречу полностью нового способа мышления и чувствования, навстречу гибкому и открытому способу восприятия действительности, который не основан на уверенности и безопасности. Это новый способ восприятия, основанный на соединении с жизненным энергетическим качеством нас самих и других.
	Бодхичитта - это наши средства подключения к этой пробуждающей энергии и мы можем начать через подключение к нашим эмоциям. Мы можем начать с очень прямого
взаимодействия с тем, что у нас уже есть. В частности, бодхичитта доступна нам, когда у нас есть чувство доброго сердца - когда мы чувствуем благодарность, признательность или любовь или что-то подобное. Бодхичитта всегда присутствует в любой момент нежности или счастья.
	Если мы начнём осознавать такие моменты и заботиться о них, если мы начнём сознавать всю их ценность, тогда, вне зависимости от того насколько мимолётным и крошечным кажется это доброе сердце, оно будет постепенно, со свойственной только ему скоростью, становится больше. Наша способность любить - это непреодолимая сущность, которая, если о ней заботится, может расти безо всякого предела. Бодхичитта также доступна и тогда, когда мы испытываем другие чувства. Даже когда мы переживаем самые тяжёлые чувства, такие как гнев, ревность, зависть и глубоко укоренившееся чувство обиды.
	Бодхичитта доступна даже при самых болезненный и ранящих чувствах, если мы осознаём их с открытым сердцем и умом и сознаём, что эти чувства разделяют все из нас, когда мы осознаём, что все из нас находятся в одной лодке - испытывают ту же самую боль. Даже при самой тяжёлой утрате мы можем вспомнить о других, которые переживают сейчас то же самое, и пожелать, чтобы все мы освободились от страдания и причины страдания. Когда мы улавливаем все наши чувства,  осознаём все наши чувства, они имеют способность делать нас мягче и рушить барьеры, которые мы возвели между собой и другими.
	На острове Кейп-Бретон, где я живу в Новой Шотландии, озёра зимой становятся такими твёрдыми, что люди могут ездить по ним на грузовиках и машинах. С этого люда взлетал на одном из первых самолётов Александр Грэхем Белл. Настолько он твёрдый. Наши привычки и шаблоны могут казаться такими же застывшими как и этот лёд.
	Но, когда приходит весна, лёд тает. Качество воды никогда на самом деле не исчезает, даже самой глубокой зимой. Она просто меняет форму. Лёд тает и обнаруживается изначально текучее, живое качество воды.
	С сущностно добрым сердцем и открытым умом бодхичитты то же самое. Он присутствует, даже если вы чувствуете, что они настолько твердые, что на них может приземлиться самолёт.
	Когда эмоции погружают меня в глубокую зиму и кажется, что ничто не может растопить лёд моего сердца и ума, это помогает мне помнить, что не важно насколько твёрдый лёд, вода бодхичитты никуда отсюда не делась. 
	Она всегда присутствует. В то время я просто переживаю бодхичитту в её самой твёрдой, неподвижной форме. В этом месте я часто осознаю, что предпочитаю природную изменчивость жизненных ситуаций тому застою, который я сама им навязываю. Итак, я работаю над тем, чтобы растопить эту твердость через создание большего количества тепла, более открытого сердца.
	Хороший способ для нас сделать это - подумать о человеке, по отношению к которому вы испытываете признательность, любовь или благодарность. Говоря другими словами, мы соединяемся с тем теплом, которое у нас уже есть. Если мы не можем подумать о человеке, то можем подумать о животном или даже о растении. Иногда нам нужно немного поискать. Но Тругнпа Ринпоче говорил: «Каждый что-то любит. Даже если это всего лишь тортильи». Главное здесь - это соприкоснутся с добрым сердцем, которое у нас уже есть и проявить о нем заботу.
	В другое время мы можем подумать о человеке или ситуации, которые автоматически вызывают сострадание. Сострадание - это наша способность заботится о других и наше желание облегчить их боль. Она не основана на сожалении или корыстном тёплом отношении, а она основана на понимании того, что мы все находимся в одном и том же положении. Сострадание - это отношение между равными. Итак, в любой трудный период мы можем соединится с состраданием, которое мы уже испытываем - к подопытным животным, к детям, с которыми плохо обращаются, к нашим друзьям, к нашим родным, к каждому, где бы он ни был — и позволить ему открыть наше сердце и ум, находясь в такой ситуации, которая без этого стала бы невозможно жёсткой.
	Любовь и сострадание - это слабые места в стенах нашего эго. Они — это раскрытие, которое случается естественным образом. И они — это ракрытие, которое мы принимаем. Если мы соединимся с добрым сердцем или состраданием хотя бы на мгновение и проявить о них заботу, то наша способность раскрываться постепенно будет возрастать. Когда мы настраиваемся на них, пусть даже на мимолетные чувства сострадания или признательности или благодарности, они размягчают нас. Это позволяет нам соприкоснуться с добрым сердцем бодхичитты в самой гуще событий.
	Когда я была ребёнком, был такой герой комиксов оп имени Папай. Иногда он был совсем-совсем слабым и в такое время, когда он был уязвимым, здоровый задира Блуто всегда был готов стереть бедного Папая в порошок. Но старый Папай мог избежать этого благодаря своей банке со шпинатом. Он открывал её и тут же съедал. Он просто съедал шпинат и — вуаля! Полный силы и решимости, он мог встретить любого демона. То же самое проиходит, когда мы используем наши эмоции, чтобы соприкоснуться с нашим добрым сердцем. Бодхичитта — она как духовный шпинат. Только, пожалуйста, никому не говорите, что я так вам сказала!

----------

Odvulpa (10.02.2012)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Учение говорит нам о том, что существует страдание.

Существуют неудовлетворённость и разочарование. Часто кажется, что ничего не идёт так, как надо. Действительно, [в жизни каждого] присутствует ранка. Но необязательно её чесывать. Работа с зависимостями — это не лихорадочные поиски чего-то, что остановит зуд, это не лихорадочные поиски чего-то, что заполнит пространство, это не значит просто уступить этому импульсу, чтобы чувствовать себя хорошо и обрести покой тогда, когда это будет возможно.

Когда мы чешем ранку и поддаёмся нашим зависимостям — мы не даём зажить ранке. Но, когда мы вместо этого непредвзято переживаем зуд или боль ранки и не расчесываем её, тогда мы в действительности позволяем ранке зажить. Итак, не поддаваться нашим зависимостям — это есть исцеление на самом глубоком уровне.

Это то, что в действительности придаёт нам сил.

Воззрение относящееся к Буддийскому учению — не надо стремиться к тому, чтобы стать более хорошим человеком или понять учение полностью. Напротив, это воззрение основано на доверии к тому, чем мы уже обладаем. Оно заключается в том, чтобы начинать и оставаться там, где вы уже находитесь.

Итак, если говорить о прекращении зависимости, указания будут теми же самыми. Указания заключаются в том, чтобы соприкоснуться с нашей глубинной природой, соприкоснуться с глубинной энергией момента, которая подавляет всех нас. Зависимости могут быть самыми разными: мы можем применять этот процесс в работе с тем, что мы традиционно называем зависимостями или же мы можем применять этот процесс в работе с так называемыми негативными эмоциями разного рода.

Момент, в который мы поддаёмся нашим зависимостям — в который мы все бываем подавлены — в этот момент присутствует огромный кармический импульс продолжать двигаться в том же самом направлении — чесать ранку. Это может быть ранка, которая сильно беспокоит нас — мы можем видеть, как она кровоточит, мы можем видеть, как она становится глубже, но мы не перестаём её чесать. То, что мы делаем, может вызывать в нас даже рвоту, но мы не останавливаемся!

То, что даёт нам возможность остановиться — это майтри, которая в этом контексте означает глубинное чувство, что мы не должны бояться того, что мы испытываем прямо сейчас, чувство того, что мы не должны искать альтернативы, что мы не стыдимся того, что испытываем в этот момент. Мы боимся своих переживаний. Вместо этого, мы можем просто направить свою теплоту к этой ранке или направить свою теплоту к текущему моменту времени, просто пребывая в нём, что станет основой для работы.

Майтри — это примирение с ситуацией, отказ от поиска альтернатив.

Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче говорил о трёх стадиях этого процесса. Первая стадия — это теплота или майтри, вторая — это отсечение внутреннего диалога и открытие, а третья — это соединение. Когда мы отсекаем внутренний диалог и открываемся или соединяемся, в сущности, это значит, что мы в полной мере соприкасаемся с текущим моментом.

В каждый момент времени мы можем просто полностью отсечь внутренний диалог и открыться моменту. Это будет актом совершенной свободы. Мы можем прорваться сквозь косность личности, можем прорваться сквозь косность нашего чувства индивидуальности, можем прорваться сквозь наше чувство существования проблемы и просто отпустить проблему. Мы можем прорваться сквозь сильное чувство «Мне это нужно сейчас», «Я должен как-то избежать этого». Мы можем прорваться сквозь это.

Но для того, чтобы сделать это, мы должны развивать чувство того, что оставаться в происходящем и не искать альтернатив — это безопасно, что не искать альтернатив — это полностью безопасно и даже полезно. Другой способ смотреть на это — это сказать, что мы обладаем чувством теплоты по отношению к неудобной энергии настоящего момента, к болезненным качествам энергии, вне зависимости от того, насколько они нас раздражают. И вместо того, чтобы стыдиться того, что мы все бываем подавлены, мы начинаем относиться к этому, как к ценному месту, в котором надо присутствовать. Итак, есть определённая работа, которую мы должны проделать для подготовки к этому.

Но самое раскрепощающее в этом — это то, что здесь не говорится, что мы должны напряжённо работать, работать и работать целую вечность. Если однажды мы развили чувство доверия, то мы можем просто резко отсекать и обретать свободу. Итак, основа — это майтри. Это — первый момент. А второй момент — это отсечение внутреннего диалога и открытие, как будто сработала вспышка. А затем соединение с тем, что происходит. Когда эти моменты становятся более продолжительными, тогда этому даётся причудливое имя - «самадхи» или «просветление».

И самое продуктивное время для того, чтобы действовать подобным образом — это когда мы подавлены.

Есть одно учение, очень продвинутое учение, люди всегда оживляются, когда слышат о нём, которое гласит: «Чем больше невроз, тем больше мудрости». Оно нравится людям, потому что они знают — у них много невроза. Но, в действительности, никто не может понять его с первого раза, потому что в первый раз оно не звучит, как: «Чем больше невроз, тем больше мудрость». В действительности оно звучит так: «Чем больше невроз, тем больше отчаяние». Однако, работая с этим, вот что я обнаружила — если вы полностью подавлены и так случается, что вы просто открываетесь, в этот момент присутствует очень много энергии, которая позволяет пробудиться. В этот момент доступно очень много энергии.

Часто вы чувствуете, что не можете отпустить. Но если у вас находится смелость просто поэкспериментировать с тем, чтобы неожиданно открыться в этот момент, тогда в нём присутствует безграничная способность сохранять полностью открытый ум, потому что в нём много энергии. Конечно, энергия вызывает в вас желание вернуться обратно к внутреннему диалогу или в то настроение, в котором вы пребывали. Но вы получаете «наилучшее за свои деньги», наилучшее в этом моменте, когда вы полностью подавлены. Вы получаете лучшее за это мгновение — вы с ускорением движетесь дальше, вместо того, чтобы развивать энергию, которая будет дальше давить на вас. Самое сложное время для выполнения этой практики — это также и самое действенное время для выполнения этой практики.

В моменты, которые вы испытываете тяжёлую зависимость — это наилучшие моменты выполнять это, потому что сильная энергия труднопреодолимой зависимости может стать такой же сильной энергией пробуждения.

Когда вы впервые приступаете к работе с этим, например с труднопреодолимыми зависимостями, вы можете обнаружить, что вы можете на некоторое время отсрочить то действие [к которому вас побуждает зависимость], но в конечном итоге вы уступаете своей зависимости. Но эта задержка — она также чрезвычайно ценна, потому что она становится семенем более длительного воздержания и начинает развивать нашу веру в то, что это возможно. Мы начинаем с задержки импульса нашей зависимости всего лишь на пару секунд, но со временем эта задержка между желанием почесать ранку и чесанием ранки становится всё более и более длительной, пока в конечном итоге мы вообще перестаем чесать ранку. Во время этой задержки мы начинаем относится к энергиям более дружественно.

При тяжёлых зависимостях часто бывает полезным в качестве начальной цели выбирать что-то достижимое. Наша начальная цель может заключаться в задержке исполнения действия [к которому вас побуждает зависимость] на короткий отрезок времени, а затем постепенно увеличивать задержку. Эта задержка становится клином, который мы можем использовать, чтобы побороть зависимость целиком.

Работа с задержкой избегания разрушительных черт характера увеличивает нашу веру и помогает развивать целебные черты характера. Снова, мы начинаем там, где мы находимся сейчас и работаем медленно и терпеливо, без агрессии по отношению к самим себе. Это майтри.

Затем мы просто соединяемся с моментом нашими чувственными ощущениями. Итак, вместо чувства полной подавленности при расчёсывании ранки, мы способны отпустить внутренний диалог. Благодаря чувству теплоты направленного на всю ситуацию, мы способны отпустить беспорядочность, а затем появляется соединение, это контакт с нашими чувственными ощущениями. В учениях Шамбалы они говорят о контакте с безграничными айатанами, безграничными чувственными ощущениями. Что это значит — то, что было ограничено и становилось всё более и более жалким и сосредоточенным на самом себе, оно внезапно раскрывается и следует в совершенно ином направлении.

Вместо чувства, что всё внутри отравлено, возникает чувство того, что всё обращено наружу. Вещи открываются внешнему миру.

Ринпоче говорил просто резко отсекать внутренний диалог, открываться, а затем отказываться от обладания. К примеру, если вы переживаете замечательные ощущения, просто отказывайтесь от обладания ими. Даже если ничего не происходит, просто отказывайтесь от обладания этим. А затем просто продолжайте. В другом месте Ринпоче говорит, что это похоже на то, что вы делаете фотографии фотоаппаратом со вспышкой. Вы просто делаете одно фото за другим. Тогда возникает чувство простой открытости моменту.

Когда вы думаете о том, что вы делаете здесь, вы полностью прорываетесь сквозь косность самомнения, косность упорствования любым возможным способом, полностью прорываетесь сквозь цепную реакцию кармы. Это очень действенно, то, что вы делаете здесь. Фотографы отделяют одно от другого; здесь нет эго, которое скрепляет это воедино. Вот что значит «отказываться от обладания». Вы делаете фотографии, но ими никто не обладает. Это просто моменты теплоты в которые вы соединяетесь с чувствами и больше не соотносите себя с тем, что мы считаем бедной, жалкой, отдельной личностью.

Итак, более конкретно процесс заключается в следующем: когда вы неистово едите, курите, рыщите в поисках валиума или делаете что-то другое, это случается и это случается с вами для того, чтобы вы попробовали это. Во-первых, сделайте паузу. Традиционное учение относительно того, когда мы бываем подавлены, заключается в том, чтобы вообразить в уме что-то, что останавливает нас, например, лицо нашего учителя или кого-то, кто действительно любит нас. Но это может быть всем, что работает для нас.

К примеру:

1. Возникают неприятные чувства. Мы говорим себе что-то вроде: «Я не боюсь того, что возникло. Я уже работал с этими чувствами. Я могу их пережить. Я получу от них определённый урок. Я на собственном опыте знаю, что могу доверять этому процессу». Это первый этап: майтри.

 2. Затем мы отпускаем наши слова, которыми мы говорим об этом, к примеру такие: «только этот человек не хочет ранить меня», «Я должен получить это сейчас, потому что...» и просто открываемся пространству. Это как если бы слова крутились где-то на крохотном, маленьком уголке пространства или как будто вы смотрели бы на них сверху вниз с самолёта.

3. Затем мы соединяемся с чувствами, которые возникли, которые сейчас бессловесны и обращаемся наружу, представляя, что эти чувства не только наши — их разделяет всё человечество. Эти чувства сменяются теплотой ко всему человечеству. Они сменяются теплотой и нежностью к положению, в котором находится всё человечество. Вы действительно чувствуете вместе со всем человечеством и ваше сердце может растаять от боли и тоски.

Процесс может протекать довольно быстро, но при первых попытках мы должны его искусственно замедлять.

В результате практики такого поведения растёт вера в то, что мы можем быть достаточно храбрыми, чтобы открыться и перестать чесать ранку. Мы верим, что мы можем сделать это. Также мы видим, что иногда мы не можем делать так очень долго, но, несмотря на это, мы можем соединиться с тем, что скрывается за фасадом защитных механизмов, что мы не должны не должны бояться чувствительности к этой боли, к этой ранке.

А затем мы также начинаем находить, что то, что мы нашли скрытым за этим фасадом или за этими защитными механизмами, оно исцеляет нас. Оно в действительности питает нас, оно в своей основе не является устращающим. Оно не является чувством уничтожения. Оно является чувством теплоты и расширения, а также чувством огромной свободы и простора. Это чувство возвращения домой.

И самое важное здесь — это чувство огромной простоты. Только простота. Мы усложняем жизнь, тогда как она в действительности является простой. Основываясь на нашем опыте работы с этим, мы развиваем действительное чувство, что мы можем эволюционировать от состояния полной подавленности, когда мы расчёсываем наши ранки, к чувству безграничной природы, которая полностью свободна, открыта и направлена наружу.

Мы можем разрубить цепь кармы в любой момент и просто отпустить. Мы можем прорваться сквозь косность наших представлений о самом себе, косность «проблемы» и просто отпустить. Ринпоче описывает это, говоря о том, что «мы можем перестать собирать пыль на своих мохнатых хвостах». Мы можем перестать собирать пыль негативной кармы нашими действиями. Это значит ни что иное, как прорываться сквозь внутренний диалог и открываться. В другом месте Ринпоче говорит, что это похоже на то, как если бы кто-то проколол вашу шину: «Бум!» Или же, в этом случае, прокалывает ваш пузырёк со словами [прим. перев. облачко слов в комиксах]. Это не совсем деликатный подход в этот момент, но он берёт своё начало в деликатном подходе. Это внезапный проблеск, который в то же самое время является переживанием теплоты.

В процессе работы с этим меняется наше восприятия самих себя.

Один человек так описывает перемены: он сказал, что он относился к себе, как к мутному человеку, который совершает мутные поступки. Но сейчас он относится к себе, как к хорошему человеку, который совершает мутные поступки. Для него в этом содержится большая разница, потому что в основе этой перемены лежало то, что он перестал верить в своё смятение, перестал ждать от себя смятения, и стал верить в свою мудрость, стал ждать от себя мудрости. Видение заключается в том, что мудрый наставник живёт в каждом из нас и что мы можем соединиться с ним в любое время, что мы можем быть совершенно свободными.

Источник: http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/addictions.php

----------


## Нико

Про "просто отпустить".... Меня давно как переводчика волнует это let go, которое очень принято на Западе употреблять. В частности, в системе  ФПМТ. Интересно, какие у кого есть варианты перевода? Я мучилась-мучилась, в итоге так и переводила, как "просто отпустить". Удовлетворения никакого нету.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Удовлетворения никакого нету.


просто отпусти

----------

sergey (15.03.2012), Нико (15.03.2012), Оскольд (15.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2012), Эделизи (15.04.2013)

----------


## До

4) перестать думать, выбросить из головы, не обращать внимания
7) перестать сдерживаться, разойтись, дать волю

----------

Нико (16.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2012)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Про "просто отпустить".... Меня давно как переводчика волнует это let go, которое очень принято на Западе употреблять. В частности, в системе  ФПМТ. Интересно, какие у кого есть варианты перевода? Я мучилась-мучилась, в итоге так и переводила, как "просто отпустить". Удовлетворения никакого нету.


Я так понимаю, что let go - это перестать внутренне сопротивляться ситуации. Но лучше, чем "просто отпустить" не знаю даже как это лучше вставлять в перевод.

----------

Нико (16.03.2012)

----------


## Андрей Кучеренко

> Я так понимаю, что let go - это перестать внутренне сопротивляться ситуации. Но лучше, чем "просто отпустить" не знаю даже как это лучше вставлять в перевод.


отпускать или отпустить - противоположно grasp - цеплятся, хвататься, схватывать... предвидит напряжение. (как ладонь, которая сжимает)
let go - отпустить - перестать цепляться, дать возможность ситуации быть такой какой она есть... принять, расслабление.

----------


## Нико

Возможно, так: "Перестаньте внутренне цепляться за ситуацию".

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Возможно, так: "Перестаньте внутренне цепляться за ситуацию".


Может "перестаньте пытаться удерживать ситуацию под своим контролем"?

----------


## Нико

> Может "перестаньте пытаться удерживать ситуацию под своим контролем"?


Немного не то, если по смыслу говорить.Какой контроль у нас может быть?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Немного не то, если по смыслу говорить.Какой контроль у нас может быть?


Правильно, эти попытки контролировать, которые ни к чему не приводят, и надо перестать совершать.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Одной из моих самых любимых тем для размышления является вопрос: «Если точно известно, что наступит смерть, точно неизвестно только её время, тогда что является самым важным?» Вы знаете, что вы умрёте, но в действительности вы не знаете сколько вам нужно времени, чтобы пробудиться из кокона своих привычных шаблонов поведения. Вы не знаете сколько времени вам нужно на то, чтобы реализовать потенциал вашего драгоценного человеческого рождения. Принимая это во внимание, что является самым важным?

Каждый день своей жизни, каждое утро своей жизни вы можете спрашивать себя: «Я начинаю новый день и что же самое главное? Как провести этот день наилучшим из возможных способов?» В моём возрасте, когда я ложусь спать и оглядываюсь на прожитый день, возникает определённый страх. Кажется, что день прошёл за мгновение ока. Чем же был мой день? Что я с ним сделала? Стала ли я ближе к тому, чтобы быть сострадательной, любящей и заботливой - к тому, чтобы быть полностью пробуждённой? Стал ли мой ум более открытым? Что я делала на самом деле? Я чувствую как мало у нас времени и насколько важно то, как мы тратим наше время.

Как лучше всего использовать каждый день нашей жизни? За один очень короткий день каждый из нас может стать более разумным, более сострадательным, более заботливым, более глубоко осознающим, что действительность является призрачной. Или мы можем спрятать эти качества ещё дальше, ещё больше укрепиться в косности ума, ещё глубже погрузиться в наш собственный кокон.

Каждый раз, когда укрепляется привычный нам шаблон поведения, каждый раз, когда мы чувствуем смятение или чувствуем, как будто мы на автопилоте, мы можем рассматривать это как возможность сжечь негативную карму. Мы также можем рассматривать это и как проблему, мы можем рассматривать это как плоды нашей кармы. Но так поступать тяжело. Когда мы осознаём, что мы попались на крючок, что мы на автопилоте, что потом? Это основной вопрос для практикующего.

Одним из самых эффективных средств для работы с таким моментом, когда мы видим как надвигается шторм наших привычных наклонностей является практика паузы или создания бреши. Мы можем остановиться и осознанно вдохнуть три раза. Тогда у мира появится шанс открыться нам в этой бреши. Мы можем впустить в состояние нашего ума пространство.

До того, как я дальше буду рассказывать о осознанной паузе или создании окна, может быть полезным принять во внимание, что в окружающей нас среде уже присутствует брешь. Пробужденный ум существует в том, что нас окружает - в воздухе и ветре, в море, на земле, в животных, но, в действительности, как часто мы соприкасаемся с этим? Высовываем ли мы свои головы из наших коконов на время достаточное для того, чтобы в действительности почувствовать это, пережить это, позволить этому что-то изменить в нас, позволить этому пройти сквозь наши обычные способы смотреть на вещи?

Для каждого из нас каждый день возникают всё новые затруднительные ситуации. Как бы то ни было, если мы соединимся с благословением нашего окружения - его спокойствием, магией, мощью, возможно это чувство останется с вами и вы сможете провести ваш день, сохраняя это чувство. Что бы вы ни делали, магия, святость, спокойствие остаётся с вами. Когда вы соприкасаетесь с этим более обширным окружением, это может прорваться сквозь ваше мировосприятие кокона.

Великий тибетский учитель Лонгченпа, живший в 14том веке, говорил о нашем бесполезном и бессмысленном сосредоточении на деталях, которое настолько приводит нас в смятение, что мы перестаём видеть даже то, что творится у нас под носом. Он говорил, что это бесполезное сосредоточение растёт из момента в момент, образуя непрерывную череду, которая длится дни, месяцы и даже целые жизни. Проводите ли вы всё своё время просто обдумывая разные вещи, приводя себя в смятение своим собственным умом, полностью затерявшись в своих мыслях? Я сама очень хорошо знакома с этой привычкой. Она является неотъемлемой частью человека. Она является тем, что осознал Будда и осознали другие учителя, жившие после него. Она является той трудностью, с которой мы сталкиваемся.

Практика паузы может преобразить весь наш день и всю жизнь. Она создаёт открытую дверь к святости того положения, в котором вы находитесь. Бескрайность, спокойствие и магия этого положения откроется вам, если вы позволите своему уму расслабиться и бросить всего лишь на несколько дыханий тот сценарий, над поддержанием которого вы так усердно работаете. Если вы делаете паузу на достаточное для этого время, вы можете повторно соединиться в точности с тем, где вы сейчас находитесь, с непосредственностью своего переживания.

Когда вы просыпаетесь утром и вы ещё не встали с кровати, даже если вы опаздываете, вы просто наблюдаете и отсекаете сценарий и совершаете три сознанных дыхания. Просто присутствуйте там, где вы находитесь! Когда вы умываетесь или делаете чай или кофе, или чистите свои зубы, просто создайте брешь в своём болтающем уме. Совершите три осознанных дыхания. Просто сделайте паузу. Пусть это идёт вразрез с полным смятением. Пусть это будет как будто вы лопаете пузырь. Пусть это будет только мгновением, а затем продолжайте.

В любой момент вы можете просто слушать. В любой момент вы можете обратить всё своё внимание на непосредственность своего опыта.

Когда вы полностью раздражены из-за чего-то и вы делаете паузу, тогда всплывает ваша естественная мудрость и у вас появляется понимание того, как правильно поступить. Это часть магии: наша собственная естественная мудрость всегда здесь и готова оживить нас, до тех пор, пока мы сохраняем брешь. До тех пор, пока мы находимся на автопилоте, навязываемом нашими собственными умами и нашими эмоциями, мудрости не будет. Это мышиная возня. Находимся мы в ретритном центре или на Уолл Стрит, это место становится самым беспокойным, самым запутанным местом в мире.

Итак, какое дело является самым важным каждый день? Каждое утро, каждый день, каждый вечер? Сохранять брешь. Не имеет значения практикуете ли вы медитацию или работаете, это основополагающая непрерывность. Эти бреши, эти знаки прерывания подобны разрывам в облаках, разрывам в коконе. И эти бреши могут расширяться настолько, что они могут распространиться на всю вашу жизнь, так что непрерывность уже больше не будет являться непрерывностью внутреннего диалога, а вместо этого будет являться одной большой брешью.

Более полная версия была опубликована в сентябрьском номере журнала «Shambala Sun».

Источник: «A Pema Chodron primer»: «How to make the most of your day—and your life»
http://www.shambhalasun.com/images/s...ambhalasun.pdf

----------


## Чагна Дордже

«Любовь, которая никогда не умрёт»

Беркли, Калифорния

Практика майтри

Доброе утро. Этим утром я начну вас знакомить с практикой майтри. Я надеюсь, что вы все получили проспекты, на которых с одной стороны написано про «Четыре Безграничных», а с другой стороны написано про практики «Беззраничной Майтри» и «Безграничого Сострадания». Итак, сначала, обратимся к «Четырём Безграничным».

В этот уик-энд, ввиду того, что время очень ограниченно, больше всего времени я уделю майтри и состраданию. Но, я хотела бы прочитать вам это:

Пусть все живые существа наслаждаются счастьем и причиной счастья.

Это касается майтри.

Пусть мы освободимся от страданий и причины страданий.

Эта вторая строчка касается сострадания.

Пусть мы никогда не расстаёмся с великим счастьем, свободным от страданий.

Это касается радости.

Пусть мы пребываем в великой непоколебимости, свободной от страсти, агрессии и предвзятости.

Это касается непоколебимости.

Это четыре качества, над которым мы будем работать эти два дня. И идея здесь заключается в том, что каждый из нас уже обладает этими качествами, но, возможно, в весьма ограниченном количестве. Когда эти качества называют Безграничными, это основывается на той предпосылке, что мы начинаем с количества, которым уже обладаем, не важно насколько оно ограничено. Затем мы начинаем развивать то, чем уже обладаем. Затем оно само собой расширяется, действительно, до безграничных размеров, дальше границ. На практике это выглядит так: в действительности надо сказать, что мы соприкасаемся с тем, что у нас уже есть. Затем мы начинаем тренироваться в этом до конца наших жизней. И по мере того, как мы над этим работаем, оно начинает очень сильно расширяться. Настолько сильно расширяться, что раньше это казалось невозможным или вообще нерациональным.

Практика, с которой я вас познакомлю этим утром - это практика Безграничной Майтри. Она начинается с развития майтри по отношению к самому себе, используя первую строчку рецитации, немного изменённую: «Пусть я наслаждаюсь счастьем и причиной счастья». На втором этапе - развитие майтри по отношению к кому-то, к кому вы уже испытываете благодарность или признательность или любовь.

Прошлой ночью вас заранее просили сделать два списка и этим утром мы один из этих списков используем.

О благодарности и признательности

В первом списке должны быть упомянуты хотя бы один человек или животное, при мысли о котором, сейчас, прямо сейчас, сегодня вы уже испытываете благодарность или признательность или любовь - определённое чувство доброго сердца по отношению к этому человека, которое возникает, когда вы думаете о нём. Причина, по которой я задала вам это в виде домашнего задания и просила передать вам это заранее, заключается в том, что в людях вызывает много затруднений определить такого человека. Для других людей сострадание к людям иногда является более простым, но иногда выделить такого человека является очень сложным для многих, очень многих из нас.

Я надеюсь, что у вас получилось перечислить хотя бы одно существо, когда вы думаете о котором... А сейчас, в этом месте говорится: «кто-то, к кому вы испытываете благодарность, которая даётся без труда, искреннюю благодарность». Итак, если благодарность даётся с трудом, вы всё равно можете засчитать это [смеётся]. «Без труда», иногда люди без труда чувствуют признательность или любовь к кому-то, кто был очень добр к ним в их детстве или к кому-то, кого они узнали прямо сейчас. Также часто люди, идущие по духовном пути, испытывают это по отношению к своему учителю - это вид благодарности, который даётся без труда. Однако, я думаю, чаще бывает так: в нашей жизни присутствуют люди, по отношению к которым мы испытываем чувство признательности и мы искренне испытываем любовь по отношению к ним и мы можем соединится с этим прямо сейчас, но вместе с этим приходят и другие чувства. Итак, главным здесь является просто определённым образом сосредоточиться на открытом сердце, на любящем сердце, на добром сердце, этой части того, что вы чувствуете. И это нормально, если вместе с этими чувствами смешаны какие-то другие.

Это слово «счастье» также кажется чем-то коварным. [смеётся]. Я расскажу вам, как я говорила со своим учителем о передаче этих практик и трудностях, которые заключены в нас самих... Почти повсюду, я недавно была в Европе и вам будет приятно услышать, что в Европе всё то же самое. Это слово «счастье», люди испытывают много сложностей с ним. Они говорят: «Я не знаю, хотел бы я пожелать себе или кому-то ещё счастья. Потому что, знаете, наши несчастья и всякая дрянь многому учат нас, и кроме того, если я пожелаю им счастья, ведь то, что действительно делает их счастливыми - это всякая дрянь, которая также создаёт много проблем. Для меня справедливо то же самое». Это правда. Это может быть очень тонкий вопрос, я считаю. Хотя, это слово понимается в очень простом, наивном смысле - каждый из нас действительно больше предпочитает переживать определённое чувство радости, определённое чувство вдохновения, светлого сердца и удовольствия, чем быть несчастным и депрессивным всё время. Просто скажите: «Ради Бога, пусть я обладаю счастьем и пусть другие люди обладают счастьем».

Однако, работая с этим, один из способов выражения этого, который кажется более подходящим для людей, заключается в том, чтобы думать о счастье в очень широком смысле: «Пусть я смогу реализовать свой потенциал за время этой жизни. Начиная с этого момента и до момента моей смерти, пусть дни моей жизни представляют собой пробуждение и реализацию моего потенциала, являются действительным соединением с глубоким и богатым потенциалом, которым я обладаю». И желать того же другим людям.

Часто случается так, что мы обретаем намного больше, но в любом случае оно в себя включает… Вы не знаете точно. Это может включать в себя то, что мы называем «печаль» и то, что мы называем «радость». В любом случае это то, что питает нас, пробуждает нас и помогает нам расти и реализовывать свой потенциал.

На пути к полноте нашей жизни

Развитие этой майтри, этого необусловленного (это слово является ключевым), этого необусловленного доброго сердца – это движение на пути к полноте нашей жизни. Отсюда, быть способным почувствовать это доброе сердце, возникающее без усилий – это полнота, полная картина жизни других людей. Если думать так: «Пусть мы все реализуем наш потенциал», можете думать так. Всё, что угодно, что вам помогает.

Также я советую, чтобы мы использовали слова: «Пусть я наслаждаюсь счастьем и причиной счастья», потому что они есть в рецитации, но вы можете использовать любые слова по вашему усмотрению. Вы можете использовать любые слова, показывающие вашу устремленность, всё, что для вас работает. Вы можете сказать: «Пусть я соединюсь с чувством покоя ума или отсутствия агрессии». Или: «Пусть то страдание, которое я переживаю сейчас, станет для меня полезным и я смогу испытать чувство того, что чему-то научился от этого страдания». Любые слова, которые вам хотелось бы применить.

Я думаю, это является ключевым, когда мы начинаем делать эту практику, и я определённым образом выделяю этот второй этап соединения с добротой сердца, которую мы ощущаем уже сейчас, как основную часть практики.

В практиках такого вида, является действительно ключевым начинать с того, чем вы уже обладаете и заботливо ухаживать за этим.

А затем, в продолжение этого, развитие майтри по отношению к хорошему другу, со словами: «Пусть этот хороший друг наслаждается счастьем и причиной счастья». Затем по отношению к нейтральному человеку, под которым понимается всё это множество людей, которые присутствуют в вашей жизни, но при встрече с которыми вы не чувствуете ни сильного отвращения, ни сильного влечения. Они просто определённым образом нейтральны. Этими людьми может быть множество людей, которые сейчас сидят с вами в этой комнате, те люди, с которыми вы вступали в незначительный контакт, но чувства отвращения к ним у вас не появилось [смеется]. Может быть они сидят достаточно далеко от вас, так что... Или, сильное чувство, может быть вы вожделеете их. Только нейтральные люди. И сюда, вероятно, входят те люди в магазинах, с которыми вы соприкасаетесь каждый день своей жизни, которые подходят под это определение. Также люди, мимо которых вы каждый день проходите, идя по улице, и люди с вашей работы. Те, кого мы зовём нейтральными людьми.

Затем, пятый уровень - самый сложный и, вероятно, самый полезный. Здесь говорится: «развитие майтри по отношению к врагу». «Пусть этот человек...» Всё, что мы должны делать - это думать о нём... Это часть лёгкая, большинство людей не испытывают с этим никаких сложностей. Если я попрошу вас сделать список людей, при одной мысли о которых у вас появляется неприязнь... Вероятно, это будет достаточно длинный список. Но, в любом случае, работая с этим, я обнаружила, что здесь нет необходимости использовать слово «враг». На самом деле, самым лучшим здесь будет использовать кого-то, кто вызывает у вас раздражение, мне нравится говорить «сложного» человека.

Магия этой практики заключается в том, что вы не должны изводить себя работой с такими людьми. К примеру, в вашей жизни есть кто-то, кто обращался с вами очень жестоко, и вы хотели бы развить определённое чувство доброго сердца по отношению к нему или как-то изменить ваши отношения. Однако, «сложный» человек – это не тот, при одной мысли о котором, вы чувствуете, что боитесь его, что ненавидите его и чувствуете, что никогда не простите его за то, что он сделал вам. Не обязательно начинать с этого человека или с таких людей.

Звучит смешно, но в действительности простая работа с кем-то, кто вас раздражает, потому что они сидят перед вами в этом зале и постоянно ёрзают или тем, что вы вдруг понимаете, что чувствуете их дыхание [смеётся], а дышат они очень громко. Или что-то в этом роде, но в любом случае это то, что раздражает вас. В общине такими бывают люди, которые никогда не моют свою посуду, никогда не выполняют свою работу по дому. Я уверена, что вокруг вас много таких людей... Кто-то, кто перебежал вам дорогу или кто-то, кто не позволяет вам вклиниться в очередь или кто-то любой другой.

Если вы работаете с ситуацией, в которой вы чувствуете раздражение, когда вы подходите к этому уровню, если вы думаете об этой ситуации или об этом человеке, который раздражает вас, это очень интересно. Вы можете быстро установить контакт с этим чувством того, что вы сбиты с толку. Это не обязательно должна быть ужасающая или подавляющая ситуация. В действительности, самое лучшее - это просто начать с чего-то лёгкого, но того, что вызывает в вас чувство возмущения или раздражения. И определённым образом, просто работая с этим, благодаря этому ваша способность касаться всё более и более сложные ситуации растёт, она растёт благодаря простой работе с тем, чем вы обладаете прямо сейчас.

Я думаю, что буду акцентировать на этом внимание ещё очень много: что эта практика - это значит начать оттуда, где вы уже находитесь.

И, определённо, это не практика того, чтобы соответствовать какой-то гипотезе каким должен быть хороший человек. Это в корне отлично от майтри. Если вы говорите: «Ок, я хочу практиковать не-майтри» [смеётся]. И я могу сказать: «Хорошо, я могу сказать, как можно это сделать. Просто удерживайте в своём уме идеал того, каким должен быть хороший человек, а затем тратьте всю свою жизнь на то, чтобы соответствовать ему».

Эти практики, в некотором смысле, являются ловушкой. Во-первых, в ней требуется, чтобы вы сказали: «Пусть я наслаждаюсь счастьем и причиной счастья». Или же, по вашему желанию, вы можете произнести эту фразу как-то по-другому: «Пусть я реализую свой потенциал и найду то, что является причиной возможности делать это». Что в действительности может позволить этому случиться, что является причиной такого очень глубокого счастья? Многие люди находят, что желать это себе для них намного сложнее, чем всё остальное. Это для них определённо сложнее, чем желать счастья хорошему человеку или нейтральному. А что, если вам сложно даже сказать слова: «Пусть я буду счастливым»? Как и предполагалось, далее, мы желаем хорошему другу: «Пусть Мери или Гарри или кто-то другой наслаждаются счастьем и причиной счастья». Затем, по мере того, как вы переходите к нейтральному человеку, особенно, когда вы подходите к сложному человеку, это очень похоже на ловушку, потому что вы переживаете все негативные чувства, какие только есть.

Вы думаете, что самое главное здесь - это соприкасаться с добрым сердцем и фактически эта практика - это есть идея соприкосновения с добрым сердцем. Но вот что придаёт особую глубину этой практике – вы, имея намерение и стремление соприкоснуться со своим добрым сердцем и с любовью, которую вы уже чувствуете, и с признательностью, которую вы уже чувствуете, приступив к укреплению этого, частью этого процесса для вас является то, что вы становитесь близки к тому, что препятствует вашим намерениям и стремлениям.

Хорошим примером этого является то, что, когда вы думаете об этом сложном человеке, вы переживаете чувство обиды. Обычно, вы думаете об этом чувстве обиды, как о препятствии к чувству любви и вы говорите: «Невыносимо думать об этом человеке, что он мне не нравится», а затем говорите: «Пусть этот отвратительный Джон или Хелен, этот человек, одно только воспоминание о котором или одно только упоминание имени которого выводит меня из себя…». А затем вы вынуждены произнести слова: «Пусть Джон или Хелен будут счастливы и действительно найдут причину счастья».

Такой парадокс, такого рода затруднение действительно придаёт силу этой практике. Это даёт вам возможность соприкоснуться со всей полнотой человеческого опыта. Это даёт вам возможность соприкоснуться с вашей способностью любить, заботиться и быть признательным, а также это даёт вам возможность соприкоснуться с вашей неспособностью делать это, с неспособностью соприкоснуться с этими чувствами.

Часто, когда люди делают эти практики, они чувствуют себя совершенно беспомощными или что-то в этом роде. А затем вы можете сказать: «Ох, я провалил эту практику, я не способен её выполнять».

Я думаю, важно здесь подчеркнуть, что мы должны включаться в эту практику всем своим существом. Майтри - это то, что основано на соединении со всем вашим существом. И сострадание - это тоже то, что основано на соединении со всем вашим существом. По «всем существом» я понимаю как вашу способность открыть своё сердце, так и вашу склонность закрывать своё сердце. Ваша способность сохранять свой ум открытым и смотреть на вещи открыто, без предубеждений и ваша склонность испытывать множество предубеждений, склонность испытывать гнев, неодобрение, критиковать - все эти вещи являются тем. что я понимаю под словами «всё существо».

Если кто-то из вас работает в сфере медицины, то единственный способ, который действительно работает - это если вы включаетесь всем своим существом в работу со всем существом того человека, над здоровьем которого вы работаете. Если вы подходите к работе как профессионал или как «помощник» и рассматриваете их как инвалидов или пациентов или жертв или «бедолаг», вы просто делаете этого человека бессильным, а также вы наносите вред самому себе этим цеплянием за эту личность «мудреца» или профессионала. И в действительности вот это исследование всего нашего существа, исследование нашего страдания или нашего... того, что мы называем «наши ошибки», «наши неспособности» - это то, что так же важно, как и соединение с нашими сильными сторонами, нашей любовью и состраданием, нашей заботой, которыми мы уже обладаем.

Практика - это соприкосновение со всем этим. Также практика - это отказ от гипотезы, что эта практика - это становление каким-то идеальным человеком, этим «хорошим» человеком, образом который мы представляем в нашем воображении, который мы пытаемся претворить в жизнь. Я подчёркиваю это, потому что, когда вы начинаете делать эту практику и вы начинаете проходить через эти уровни со словами: «Пусть я наслаждаюсь счастьем и причиной счастья», тогда вы начинаете думать: «Хорошо, я обязан чувствовать это». А если вы не испытываете этого чувства, тогда вы чувствуете, что не делаете практику.

Что я хотела этим сказать: просто чувствуйте то, что чувствуете, осознавая то, что появляется на всех этих уровнях, будь это нечувствительность или чувство обиды или действительная мягкость и доброта. Осознавайте это. И, что бы ни приходило, говорите: «Пусть я наслаждаюсь счастьем и причиной счастья. Пусть этот любимый человек наслаждается счастьем и причиной счастья. Пусть мой хороший друг...» Может быть, когда вы будете думать об этом друге и произносить его или её имя, может быть вы почувствуете добросердечность, а потом, возможно, сразу после этого возникнет такое чувство: «Ага, но вот вчера, когда...»

Оригинал здесь: http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/maitri2.php

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Шамбала Центр Беркли

            Я буду знакомить вас с тибетским словом. Если вы решитесь и будете искать наставления, данные по этой теме, то вы ничего не сможете найти, если только не будете слушать записи учений Дзигара Конгтрула Ринпоче, у которого я учусь. Или, если вы слышали мои выступления на «ярн» в прошлом году - на зимнем ретрите Гампо Эбби, где я давала учения по этой теме. Однако, с другой стороны, я не думаю, что их вообще не существует. Они существуют, но тем способом, которым я буду учить об этом, я отдаю дань уважения Дзигару Конгтрулу, потому что он - единственный, кто даёт много учений, посвящённых этому, продолжает это делать и потому что он оказал очень сильное влияние на мою жизнь, на мои учения. Однако, что является самым важным, он оказал очень сильное влияние на мою жизнь.

            Это учение посвящено тибетскому слову «шенпа». Распространённый перевод слова «шенпа» - «зависимость». Если вы будете искать его в тибетском словаре, вы найдёте там определение слова «шенпа», как «зависимость». Но слово «зависимость» абсолютно не отражает смысла слова «шенпа». Дзигар Конгтрул говорил, чтобы мы не пользовались этим переводом, потому что он неполный и не отражает всей глубины «шенпа» и того влияния, которое оно оказывает на нашу жизнь.

            Если я бы хотела перевести «шенпа», то трудно было бы подобрать слово, но я дам вам несколько вариантов. Один из вариантов мог бы быть «попадаться на крючок». Как мы попадаемся на крючок.

            Другим синонимом «шенпа» могло бы быть «навязчивое чувство». По аналогии с тем, о чём мы говорили прошлой ночью - по аналогии с чесоткой, зудом, которым чесотка сопровождается, и расчёсыванием этого зуда, «шенпа» - это зуд и сильное желание чесаться, которое зуд вызывает. Итак, «сильное желание» - это ещё один вариант перевода. Сильное желание выкурить эту сигарету, сильное желание объедаться, сильное желание выпить ещё, или любая другая зависимость, какая у вас есть.

            Вот пример «шенпа» из повседневной жизни: кто-то говорит вам неприятное слово и после этого что-то внутри вас сжимается - это и есть «шенпа». Затем это начинает прогрессировать в заниженную самооценку, или вы осуждаете их, или вы сердитесь на них, начинаете плохо относится к себе. И, возможно, если у вас есть сильная зависимость, вы просто обращаетесь к своей зависимости, чтобы справиться с плохим чувством, которое возникло, когда тот человек сказал вам неприятное слово. Это - неприятное слово, которое подчиняет вас, которое ловит вас на крючок. Другое неприятное слово могло никак не повлиять на вас, но мы говорим о том случае, когда это слово задело вас за больное место - вот это «шенпа». Кто-то критикует вас - они критикуют вашу работу, они критикуют ваш внешний вид, они критикуют вашего ребёнка - и, «шенпа» почти всегда идет с этим рука об руку.

            В Гампо Эбби у нас небольшое сообщество. Нас тридцать человек - монахини и монахи. Живя там, в сообществе, у вас складываются милые близкие отношения. Люди обнаруживают, что в столовой, кто-то может прийти и сесть рядом с ними и они могут почувствовать «шенпа» просто потому что этот человек сел рядом с ними, потому что до них что-то такое дошло про этого человека. Затем они чувствуют эту подавленность, и они попадаются на крючок.

            Если вы уловили это на таком уровне, с этим можно работать. И [это значит, что] у вас есть возможность, у вас есть это огромное любопытство узнать, что же будет, если оставаться присутствовать только здесь, за столом, обладая этим сильным желанием делать привычные вещи, усилить привычку. Вы можете чувствовать это, и это никогда не будет для вас в новинку. Оно всегда имеет привычный вкус. Оно имеет привычный запах. Когда вы начинаете с ним разбираться, вы чувствуете, что это случалось с вами всегда.

            Вообще говоря, тем не менее, мы не улавливаем это на таком уровне, на уровне того, что просто открытое пространство закрылось. У вас открытое сердце, открытый ум, а затем...болван. Всегда, когда я попадаюсь на крючок, чувствую напряжённость, растерянность, что бы это ни было... Я переживаю это, на более тонком уровне, как своего рода напряжение. Затем вы можете почувствовать в себе какое-то отторжение и, фактически, нежелание находиться в этом месте.

            Это приводит к тому, что вы чувствуете природную, лежащую в основе человеческого опыта небезопасность. То есть, эта небезопасность является обязательно присущей нам в меняющемся, переменном, непостоянном, иллюзорном мире, пока в нас существует привычка искать твёрдую почву под ногами.

            Итак, кто-то говорит эту вещь, которая явным образом вызывает в вас условные рефлексы и так далее. В действительности, нам нет необходимости углубляться в предысторию того, почему это случилось, потому что это не самоанализ, целью которого является понять почему, чем была эта травма или что-то другое. Это просто: «Ох». И вы чувствуете себя напряжённо. Вообще говоря, чаще всего, вам лучше удаётся чесаться, и время от времени вы замечаете это.

            С позиции самой «шенпа», здесь присутствует напряжённость, которая возникает непреднамеренно, затем здесь присутствует сильное желание отдалиться от этого места каким-то привычным способом, который обычно сначала всплывает в уме и это что-то, что вы говорите себе о них. Обычно это сопровождается этими плохими чувствами. На Западе очень, очень распространённым является в этот момент обращать это против себя самого: «Что-то со мной не так». Возможно, в этот момент это будет просто чем-то невербальным, но даже это невербальное уже несёт с собой определённый небольшой гештальт, небольшую драму.

            Обычно, мы это не улавливаем. Или вы говорите: «Нет, вы не можете взять этот последний кусочек хлеба», что является просто словами, но они всё меняют... в действительности, это паника. Сильное желание покинуть это место. Это всё, что я могу сказать. Покинуть эту небезопасность... давайте будем называть это просто плохим чувством.

            Расчёсывание, само по себе - это также часть «шенпа», хотя мы начинаем двигаться дальше. Это всё ещё часть той цепной реакции, которая начинается с чувства напряжённости, когда они сказали это слово, или, когда они сказали эту вещь.

            Что самое интересное здесь - это то, что вы действительно быстро начинаете замечать это в других людях. Вы разговариваете с кем-то на работе. Их лица кажутся открытыми, они слушают, тут вы что-то такое говорите. Вы точно не уверены, что вы только что сказали, или, возможно, вы знаете то, что сейчас сказали, оно не обязательно должно быть неприятным – но их глаза затуманились. Или вы видите, как вытянулась их передняя челюсть. Или вы можете чувствовать их… вы знаете, вы что-то чувствуете. Вы видите их «шенпа», а они могут вовсе не осознавать свою «шенпа». С вашей стороны, в этот момент вы можете просто продолжать и погрузиться в «шенпа» вместе с ними, но обладая «праджней», этим чистым видением того, что происходит на самом деле, вы можете отказаться от участия в вашей фабуле и не пытаться искать твёрдую почву под ногами. Вы видите, что с ними произойдёт.

            У всех нас есть определённый вид разума. Если вы действительно умны и вы не попадаетесь в своё «шенпа», вы определённым образом наделяете ситуацию пространством. Потому что вы знаете, что они только что возбудились, они только что попались на крючок. Вы можете просто видеть это по их глазам или по языку тела, возможно, по тому, что даже нельзя выразить словами. И вы знаете, что если вы пытаетесь изложить свою точку зрения о чём-то, что должно произойти в офисе или пытаетесь изложить свою точку зрения своему ребёнку или партнёру, вы знаете, что здесь не может быть никакой речь о понимании, потому что они подавлены. Они закрылись из-за шенпа – они были пойманы на крючок.

            Ваше участие в этом может быть самым безобидным. В действительности, вы не делаете ничего неправильного, но вы просто осознаёте что здесь происходит. Это такая ситуация в Буддийской медитации, в которой вы, в действительности, можете научиться как открыть пространство. Один метод – это сохранять спокойствие и начать медитировать прямо на месте событий, просто обратиться к своему дыханию и быть здесь открыто, обладая определённого рода любопытством по отношению к ним и открытостью к ним. Вам может потребоваться сменить тему разговора в этот момент и спросить: «Как вы относитесь к этому?» А они могут отрывисто-грубо сказать: «Всё хорошо… Нет проблем». Но вы просто знаете, что уже достаточно и вам надо заткнуться и, возможно, сказать: «Давай поговорим об этом во второй половине дня или завтра, или ещё когда-нибудь, потому что сейчас - не время».

            Если в этой ситуации присутствуют какие-то практикующие и они работают над собой, как, например, это может случиться в монастыре, мы попадаем в великолепную ситуацию, потому что все работают с этим. Вам не обязательно говорить: «А я вижу твою «шенпа»!» В этом случае, они, вероятно, чем-нибудь сильно вас ударят. Никому не нравится, когда ему обращают внимание на такое.

             Хотя некоторые люди могут начать, они говорят: «Когда вы заметите такое у меня, просто подёргай за мочку уха». И часто партнёры делают такое друг для друга. «И я тоже, если замечу такое у тебя, сделаю то же самое. Или, если вы заметите такое за собой, я не буду снова возвращаться к этому, пусть у нас будет какой-то незаметный знак, чтобы мы знали, что, возможно, сейчас не время продолжать эту дискуссию». Вы не всегда можете позволить себе такую роскошь не продолжать дискуссию, но, во всяком случае, вы обладаете праджней, определённым чистым видением, в котором эго не участвует, вы видите, что вылечит ваши отношения и откроет пространство.

            Привычки, которые основаны на эго, являются противоположностью этому. Они ухудшают ситуацию. Это одно из определений эго: то, что ухудшает ситуацию. Потому что вы чувствуете какую-то, присущую вам, навязчивую тягу, которая призвана заполнить пространство, а также придать вес вашей точке зрения, или то, что присуще мне – я пытаюсь уйти в тихую гавань, и в этот момент, обычно, становится только хуже.

            Так или иначе, учиться тому, чтобы открыть пространство без того, чтобы подставлять в уравнение определенную форму чесания – это важно.

            Именно поэтому я думаю, что это учение о «шенпа» действительно является таким полезным. Эта напряжённость, это сильное желание… это возбуждение, также. Это заводит. Это действительно показывает вам, что у вас есть много зависимостей, что у нас у всех есть много зависимостей. Здесь присутствует неприятный фон в виде лёгкого беспокойства, или, может быть, суетливости, или нетерпеливости, или скуки. Итак, а мы начинаем использовать эти вещи, пытаясь получить определённое утешение от этого беспокойства.

            Что-то такое, как еда или алкоголь, или наркотики, или секс, или работа, или шопинг, или всё, чем мы занимаемся, которое, возможно, если бы они делалось умеренно, было бы очень восхитительным. Например, кушать, наслаждаться едой. Фактически, если это делается умеренно, в процессе еды присутствует глубокая способность различать тонкости вкуса, понимать какая это удача, что это случилось в вашей жизни. Но эти вещи становятся окрашены качеством зависимости, потому что мы наделяем их силой через идею, что они принесут нам комфорт, что они уберут это беспокойство.

            Мы никогда не обращаемся к первопричине, которую прошлым вечером я называла чесоткой. Первопричиной в этом случае является то, что мы действительно переживаем беспокойство. Мы должны пережить зуд. Мы должны пережить «шенпа», а затем не поддаваться её импульсам.

            Это занятие – не поддаваться импульсам, я буду также называть отстранением. Это также называется «отречением» в духовных учениях. Это интересно, потому что на тибетском «отречение» будет «шенлук» и это значит «перевернуть шенпу вверх тормашками». Отречение – это не отказ от еды или секса, или работы, или отношений, или чего бы то ни было. Здесь «шенлук» значит – не привязываться к этой жизни, не привязываться к мирским вещам. Понятие «шенлук» не относится к вещам, как таковым, оно относится к «шенпа». То, от чего мы отрекаемся, или от чего мы отстраняемся – это «шенпа».

            Отречение, «шенлук», означает «перевернуть шенпу вверх тормашками» или расшевелить её. Интересно то, что нет такого пути, который позволил бы отбросить «шенпа». Кто-то смотрит на вас определённым образом или вы просто сталкиваетесь с ним, вы слышите определённую песню, вы чувствуете определённый запах, вы попадаете в определённую комнату и бум. Особенно, если это основано на травме. И вы знаете, что это не имеет никакого отношения к настоящему. Как бы то ни было, это присутствует - это непроизвольно.

            В буддийских учениях речь идёт не о том, чтобы пытаться отбросить что-то, а о том, чтобы ясно видеть и полностью переживать «шенпа».

            Если здесь присутствует готовность видеть ясно и переживать, тогда «праджня» начинает становится ясной. Она просто присуща нам с рождения. Мудрый ум - это наше право по рождению. Он в каждом отдельном живом существе, включая даже самого маленького муравья. Но человеческие существа обладают величайшим шансом получить доступ к нему.

            Здесь присутствует «праджня», так что затем вам не обязательно избавляться от «шенпа». «Праджня» начинает видеть всю цепную реакцию целиком. Говоря на современном языке,  здесь присутствует определённая мудрость, которая основана на природном желании целостности или исцеления, которое не имеет никакого отношения с алчностью эго. Оно имеет отношение к желанию соединиться с и жить в согласии с вашей природной добротой, вашей природной открытостью, вашим природным отсутствием предубеждений, вашим природном отсутствием предвзятости, вашей природной теплотой. К желанию жить в соответствии с этим. Эта сила начинает становится сильнее, чем «шенпа» и сама по себе останавливает цепную реакцию.

            Те из вас, у кого были сильные зависимости или у которых до сих пор они есть, которые постоянно работают с этим сильным желанием, с этим страстным желанием, с этой тягой сделать что-то саморазрушительное ещё раз, вы знаете, что здесь должна присутствовать полная готовность узнать что же происходит на самом деле. Затем здесь присутствует готовность отстраниться от того, чтобы опрокинуть всего один стакан, или отстраниться от того, чтобы объедаться или чего-то подобного.

            Это должно быть сделано каким-то способом, который был бы выражением любящей доброты по отношению к себе, выражением дружелюбия и теплоты по отношению к себе. Вместо того, чтобы делать это способом, который будет похож на то, что вы помещаете себя в смирительную рубашку, потому что в этом случае вы ввязываетесь в борьбу.

            Вы знаете, что, если вы алкоголик, или были алкоголиком или лечитесь от алкоголизма, вы знаете, что вы должны прекратить пить. В вашем случае недопустимо делать ни одного маленького глотка, чтобы прекратить циклический процесс. Есть разные степени того, насколько вы должны отстраниться. Здесь должно быть что-то, какой-то поведенческий паттерн усиления незнания о «шенпа», незнания того, что неожиданно случается цепная реакция, незнания того, что неожиданно вы чешетесь, незнания того, что это распространяется по всему вашему телу, незнания того, что вы истекаете кровью.

            Вы знаете, когда зависимости становятся действительно сильными. Моя невестка... когда ей было тридцать пять, они сказали, что она будет жить ещё два месяца и вызвано это было алкогольным отравлением, циррозом печени. Это было её финалом. Она жила. Она не пила. Пять лет прошло. Но, она действительно уже достигла черты. А затем, скажу я вам, она раздулась, как аэростат. Она стала такого ужасного жёлто-зелёного цвета и её глаза были ярко-оранжевыми и она не прекращала пить. Я отвезла её в госпиталь и они откачивали из неё жидкость - бутылки, бутылки, бутылки жидкости - а затем, после того как они позволили ей уйти, она пришла домой и снова начала пить.

            Иногда люди никогда не перестают этим заниматься. Почему мы делаем такие вещи? Мы все делаем такие вещи в той или иной степени. Почему? Это глупо. Но мы делаем это по причине того, что мы связываем выпивку или это чесание с комфортом. Для того, чтобы отдалиться от природного беспокойства, мы ищем комфорт в проверенных вещах, которые, если делать их умеренно, могли бы сделать нашу жизнь лучше, но они становятся наделены свойством зависимости. После этого то, что может улучшить нашу жизнь или привнести удовольствие в нашу жизнь - такие, как вкус или запах или активность - начинают превращать нашу жизнь в кошмар. Всё, что мы получаем - это кратковременное облегчение симптома.

            Иногда мы готовы умереть, чтобы сохранить кратковременное облегчение симптома. Это то, что они получают в итоге [как было с моей невесткой]  - кратковременное облегчение симптома, даже когда она пила по глоточку, даже когда её жизнь каждый день всё больше выходила из-под контроля и она умирала. Но, когда она была парализована, так, что она не могла двигаться и они забрали её ребёнка, тогда она изменилась. И у неё были несколько друзей, которые прошли с ней через всё и это тоже было для неё полезным. Для неё спасением стали анонимные алкоголики. Это не работает для всех, но для неё это стало спасением.

            Это история о том насколько вы зависимы от привычек и о привычном паттерне рассматривать яд, как комфорт. Это одно и то же. Это не обязательно должно быть значительным оскорблением. Это может быть сказанными обидными вещами. Возможно, вы никогда не говорите обидные вещи, но вы всё время думаете о них.

            Источник: http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/shenpa3a.php

----------

Андрей Кучеренко (22.06.2012), Кунсанг (22.06.2012), Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Новый комментарий Пемы Чодрон к знаменитым слоганам тренировки ума Атиши, которые используют наши трудности и проблемы для пробуждения наших сердец.
	Когда я впервые прочитала учения лоджонг (тренировки ума) в «Великом Пути Пробуждения» тибетского учителя Великого Джамгона Конгтрула, жившего в 19том веке, я была поражена их необычным посылом. Эти учения говорили, что мы можем использовать наши трудности и проблемы для пробуждения наших сердец. Вместо того, чтобы рассматривать нежелательные стороны жизни в качестве препятствий, Джамгон Конгтрул преподносит их как исходный материал, необходимый для пробуждения истинного ненадуманного сострадания. Несмотря на то, что в комментариях Конгтрула основной акцент ставится на принятии страданий других, очевидно, что в наше время необходимо также подчеркнуть, что первый шаг - это развитие сострадания к своим собственным ранам. Это безусловное сострадание к самому себе, которое естественным образом ведёт к безусловному состраданию к другим. Если мы готовы полностью принимать то положение, в котором мы находимся, и никогда не перестаём верить в себя, тогда мы будем способны войти в положение других и никогда не переставать верить в них. Истинное сострадание никогда не берёт начало в желании выручить кого-то, кто менее удачлив, чем мы сами. Вместо этого, истинное сострадание берёт начало в осознании нашего родства со всеми существами.
	Учения лоджонг упорядочены по семи разделам, которые содержат 59ть ёмких слогана, которые напоминают нам как пробуждать наши сердца. Здесь представлены 19ть из этих слоганов.
*Сначала тренируйся в предварительных практиках*.
	Предварительные практики также известны как четыре воспоминания. В нашей повседневной жизни пытайтесь: 1) Сохранять осознание большой ценности человеческой жизни, 2) Осознавать тот факт, что жизнь закончится, смерть настигнет каждого, 3) Помнить, что всё, что вы делаете, добродетельное оно или нет, будет иметь последствия; что посеешь, то и пожнёшь, 4) Размышляйте над тем, что пока вы уделяете слишком много внимания своему самомнению и слишком сильно вовлечены в  мысли о том хороший вы или плохой, вы будете страдать. Навязчивые мысли о том, чтобы получить то, что вам хочется и чтобы избежать того, чего вам не хочется, не приведут к счастью.
*Относись ко всем дхармам как ко снам.*
	Что бы вы ни испытывали в своей жизни - боль, удовольствие, жар, холод или что-то другое - это подобно тому, как будто что-то происходит во сне. Хотя вы можете рассматривать эти вещи, как нечто очень постоянное, они подобны воспоминаниям в памяти. Вы можете пережить это открытое, непривязанное качество в сидячей медитации; всё то, что всплывает в вашем уме - ненависть, любовь или всё остальное - оно непостоянное. Хотя опыт может быть чрезвычайно ярким, это просто продукт нашего ума. Ничего постоянного на самом деле не происходит.
*Принятие и отдачу следует практиковать попеременно. Эти два следует согласовывать с дыханием.*
	Это указание на практику медитации, называемую тонглен. В этой практике вы посылаете другим счастье и вы принимаете все страдания, которые чувствуют другие. Вы принимаете с чувством открытости и сострадания и вы отдаёте с тем же чувством. Люди нуждаются в помощи и с этой практикой мы открываемся им навстречу.
*Все обвинения сведи в одно*.
	Это совет о том, как работать со своими близкими. Каждый ищет кого бы обвинить и поэтому агрессия и невроз продолжает увеличиваться. Вместо этого, сделайте паузу и посмотрите на то, что происходит с вами. Когда вы крепко держитесь за своё понимание того, что они сделали, это значит, что вы попались на крючок. Ваша вера в собственную правоту приводит к тому, что вы выходите из себя по пустякам и поэтому страдаете. Итак, работайте над охлаждением этой реактивности, вместо того, чтобы нагнетать её. Этот подход уменьшает страдание - ваше и всех остальных.
*Будь благодарен каждому*.
	Другие будут всегда очень точно показывать вам, когда вы попали в тупик. Они говорят или делают что-то и вы автоматически попадаетесь на крючок - начинаете реагировать привычным вам способом. Вы закрываетесь, раздражаетесь или выходите из себя. Когда вы реагируете привычным способом - гневом, жадностью или чем-то другим, это даёт вам шанс увидеть ваши поведенческие шаблоны и работать над ними с добротой и состраданием. Если бы другие не провоцировали бы вас, вы оставались бы в неведении относительно своих причиняющих боль привычек и не могли бы тренировать в преображении их в путь пробуждения.
*Вся дхарма сводится к одному*.
	Всё Буддийское учение (дхарма) заключается в уменьшении степени того, насколько человек поглощён собой, уменьшении цепляния человека за эго. Это то, что даёт счастье вам и всем живым существам.
*Из двух свидетелей слушай главного*.
	У того, что вы делаете есть два свидетеля - вы сами и другие. Из этих двух вы - единственный, кто действительно точно знает, что происходит на самом деле. Итак, работайте - анализируйте себя с состраданием, но без самообмана.
*Всегда сохраняй радостный ум*.
	Постоянно будьте жизнерадостными. Если для этого нет никаких причин, просто потому что вы находитесь на этом духовном пути. Испытывайте чувство признательности ко всему, даже к сложным эмоциям, потому что они содержат в себе потенциал вашего пробуждения.
*Не думай о результате*.
	Главное указание - это присутствовать в настоящем. Не ударяйтесь в мечтания о том, чего вы можете достичь или о том, насколько хорошо будут идти дела когда-нибудь в будущем. То, что вы делаете правильно сейчас - вот, что важно.
*Не будь слишком предсказуемым*.
	Не держите зла на тех, кто поступил с вами несправедливо.
*Не злословь о других*.
	Вы говорите плохо о других, думая, что это даст вам почувствовать своё превосходство над ними. Это только сеет семена подлости в вашем сердце, приводя к тому, что другие перестают доверять вам и ведёт вас к страданию.
*Не доводи ситуацию до крайности*.
	Не унижай людей.
*Не строй коварных планов*.
	Строить коварные планы значит иметь скрытый мотив получения для себя выгоды. Это подлый подход. К примеру, с целью, чтобы получить то, что вы хотите, вы можете несправедливо обвинить кого-то или выручить кого-то.
*Все дела совершай с одним намерением*.
	Что бы вы ни делали, пусть вашей целью будет прямо или косвенно помочь другим. Пусть вашей целью будет увеличить чувство родства с вашими близкими.
*Что бы из двух ни происходило, будь терпелив*.
	Три трудности (или три трудных практики) - это 1) признать свой невроз, как невроз, 2) затем не действовать привычным образом, делать что-то другое для того, чтобы прервать невротичную привычку и 3) сделать эту практику образом жизни.
*Не понимай неверно*.
	Есть 6ть учений, которые вы можете понять неверно: терпение, устремлённость, энтузиазм, сострадание, расстановка приоритетов и радость. Они неверно понимаются так: 1) Вы терпеливы, когда это касается сохранения ваших привычек, но не того, когда вы сталкиваетесь с трудностями, 2) Вы стремитесь к мирским вещам, а не к открытому сердцу и уму, 3) В вас вызывает энтузиазм богатство и развлечения, но  не ваш потенциал к просветлению, 4) Вы испытываете сострадание к тем, кто вам нравится и кого вы уважаете, но не к тем, кто вам не нравится и кого вы не уважаете, 5) Мирская выгода - это ваш главный приоритет вместо взращивания любящей доброты и сострадания. 6) Вы испытываете радость, когда ваши враги страдают, но вы не радуетесь удачам других.
*Не будь нерешительным*.
	Если вы тренируетесь в пробуждении сострадания не непрерывно, это будет замедлять процесс обретения уверенности. Всем сердцем тренируйся в сохранении своего сердца и ума открытым к каждому.
*Будь искренним в практике*.
	С энтузиазмом тренируйтесь в укреплении своей естественной способности испытывать сострадание и любящую доброту.
	Эта статья является выдержками из «The Compassion Box» by Pema Chodron, 2003.
	Источник: http://www.shambhalasun.com/index.ph...k=view&id=1562

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.07.2012), Ритл (15.04.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

_  Мы можем подавлять гнев и агрессивность, а можем выплёскивать их наружу. Оба этих пути сделают наше положение и положение других людей ещё хуже. Или мы можем практиковать терпение: ждать, переживать гнев и изучать его природу. Пема Чодрон шаг за шагом рассказывает об этой действенной практике._

            Буддийское учение говорит нам, что терпение - это противоядие для гнева и агрессивности. Когда мы чувствуем агрессивность во всех её проявлениях - негодование, раздражительность, сильный критический настрой, недовольство и так далее, тогда мы можем применять различные практики, полученные нами, применять все добрые советы, которые мы услышали и получили от других людей. Но, зачастую, не видно, чтобы они нам помогали. Именно поэтому несколько лет назад я обратила внимание на учение о терпении, потому что очень трудно узнать что же делать, когда человек испытывает гнев и агрессивность.

            Я подумала: «Если терпение - это противоядие для агрессивности, возможно, я просто попробую это». В процессе этого я много узнала о том, чем является терпение и чем оно не является. Я хотела бы поделиться с вами тем, чему я научилась, чтобы вдохновить вас на самостоятельное изучение того, как терпение работает с агрессивностью.

            Для начала я изучала связь терпения и прекращения страданий. Там говорилось, что терпение - это путь уменьшения агрессивности. Здесь я понимала агрессивность как синоним боли. Когда мы чувствуем агрессивность, а в некотором смысле так можно сказать про любое другое сильное чувство, тогда присутствует громадное, очень значительное качество, которое укрепляет нас в желании, чтобы чувство получило своё выражение. Переживать агрессивность, которую мы хотим выразить, это очень сильно ранит.

            Итак, что же мы обычно делаем? Мы делаем, ни что иное как то, что продолжает увеличивать агрессивность и страдание. Мы атакуем, мы нападаем. Что-то ранит наши чувства и изначально в этой ситуации присутствует некоторая мягкость, если вы быстры, то можете уловить её, но обычно вы даже не представляете, что здесь присутствует какая-то мягкость. Вы обнаруживаете, что находитесь в самом пекле горячего, шумного, пульсирующего, желающего-только-свести-счёты-с-кем-то состояния ума: это состояние обладает качествами мучительными для ума. Своими словами и действиями, которыми вы хотите убежать от боли причиняемой агрессивностью, вы создаёте ещё больше агрессивности и боли.

            И в этот момент «быть терпеливым» означает «быть умнее»: вы останавливаетесь и ждёте. Вы также должны заткнуться, потому что, если вы что-то произнесёте, оно у вас выйдет агрессивным, даже если вы скажете: «Я люблю тебя».

            Однажды, когда я была сильно разгневана на своего коллегу, я позвонила ему по телефону. Сейчас я не могу даже вспомнить на что я была разгневана, но в тот момент я не могла заснуть, настолько я была взбешена. Я пыталась медитировать над моим гневом и работать с ним, делать практики направленные на гнев, но ничего не помогало, так что я просто поднялась с постели посреди ночи и позвонила ему. Когда он снял трубку, я всего лишь сказала: «Привет, Еше». Но он немедленно спросил: «Я сделал что-то не так?» Я думала, что смогу обернуть свои настоящие чувства в приятную упаковку и сказать что-то приятное о тех плохих вещах, которые он сделал, какими бы они ни были. Но просто по тону моего приветствия, он догадался. То же самое и с агрессивностью: вы не можете говорить потому что каждый будет чувствовать ваши флюиды. Не имеет значения, что вы произносите, это похоже на то, как будто вы сидите на бочке с порохом, которую начинает трясти.

            В большей степени, терпение - это быть умнее в этот момент и просто ждать: ничего не говорить и ничего не делать. С другой стороны, терпение также означает проявлять полную и безусловную доброту к себе, к тому факту, что вы пришли в ярость. Вы ничего не подавляете - терпение не имеет никакого отношения к подавлению. Фактически, терпение - это мягкое, доброе отношение к самому себе. Если вы выжидаете и не поддерживаете свои беспорядочные мысли, тогда вы можете по-доброму относиться к тому, что вы разгневаны. Но в то же самое время вы можете продолжать внутренний диалог. В этом диалоге вы обвиняете себя и критикуете, а затем, вероятно, чувствуете вину и мучаете себя за то, что вы сделали. Это причиняет страдания, ведь вы чувствуете себя плохим из-за того, что разгневаны и в то же самое время вы действительно разгневаны до предела и не можете избавиться от этого. Переживание такого ужасного замешательства причиняет боль. Однако, вы просто ждёте и остаётесь терпеливы по отношению к своему замешательству и боли, которая исходит от него.

            Терпение содержит в самом себе громадную доброту, но в нём также присутствует качество не усугубления ситуации, качество предоставления другому человеку большого количества пространства для разговора, пространства для того, чтобы другой человек мог выразить себя, в то время как вы не реагируете, даже если внутри вы реагируете. Вы позволяете словам литься и просто присутствовать здесь.

            Это приводит нас к бесстрашию, которое приносит терпение. Если вы практикуете вид терпения, который ведёт к уменьшению агрессивности и прекращению страданий, вы будете развивать громадную храбрость. Вы действительно познаете гнев и то, как он порождает резкие слова и действия. Вы увидите весь гнев целиком, не идя у него на поводу. Когда вы практикуете терпение, вы не подавляете гнев, вы просто находитесь здесь с ним - вы завязываете с агрессивностью. В результате вы действительно узнаёте энергию гнева и вы также узнаёте к чему она приводит, даже без того, чтобы самому попасть туда. Вы выражали свою агрессивность так много раз, так что вы знаете куда это ведёт. Желание сказать что-то неприятное, сплетничать или клеветать, выражать недовольство, чтобы просто как-то избавиться от этой агрессивности - это похоже на приливную волну. Но вы понимаете, что такие действия не избавляют от агрессивности, они её усиливают. Итак, вместо этого вы терпеливы, терпеливы с самим собой.

            Развитие терпения и бесстрашия означает учится спокойно сидеть с тем возбуждением, которое несёт в себе энергия. Это как будто вы сидите на дикой лошади или на диком тигре, который может проглотить вас. Есть один лимерик по этому поводу: «Жила одна дама родом из Нигера, которая смеялась, когда ездила на тигре. Когда они вернулись, то леди была внутри, а на лице тигра была улыбка». Сидение с вашим дискомфортом похоже на езду на таком тигре, потому что это сильно пугает.

            Когда мы изучаем этот процесс, мы учимся чему-то очень интересному: у этой проблемы нет решения. Решение, которое ищет человек происходит от величайшего непонимания. Мы думаем, что можем решить всё! Когда мы, человеческие существа, ощущаем мощную энергию, то мы имеем склонность чувствовать предельный дискомфорт, до тех пор, пока проблема не разрешится каким-то безопасным и успокоительным образом, или примет сторону «да», или примет сторону «нет». Или станет чем-то правильным, или чем-то неверным. Или, хотя бы, обернётся таким, за что мы можем ухватиться.

            Но практика, которую мы делаем, не даёт нам ничего, за что мы можем держаться. В действительности, учения сами по себе  не дают нам ничего, за что можно ухватиться. В работе с терпением и бесстрашием мы учимся быть терпеливыми к тому факту, что мы являемся человеческими существами, что всякий, кто рождается и умирает, от начала времён и до конца времён, естественным образом имеют тенденцию желать какого-то выхода для этой острой, угрюмой энергии. А нет никакого выхода. Единственный выход для неё - он временный и просто ведёт к большему страданию. Мы исследуем это, как причину факта радости и счастья, умиротворённости, гармонии и нахождения в гармонии с самим собой и вашим миром, которая приходит, если вы терпеливо сносите энергию, в то время как она возникает, присутствует и исчезает. Энергия никогда не может быть выражена чем-то устойчивым.

            Что бы ни происходило, мы остаёмся в центре энергии. Путь соприкосновения с внутренней мягкостью доброго сердца - это терпеливо сносить и быть терпеливым с этим видом энергии. Мы не обязаны критиковать себя, когда мы ошибаемся, даже чуть-чуть, потому что мы просто обычные человеческие существа. Единственная уникальная вещь, которая относится к нам - это то, что мы достаточно храбрые для того, чтобы рассмотреть эти вещи более глубоко и исследовать то, что скрыто под нашей лежащей на поверхности реакцией - попытками обрести твёрдую почву под ногами.

            Терпение - это невообразимо чудесная, несущая поддержку и даже магическая практика. Терпение - это путь коренного изменения изначально присущей людям привычки решать вопросы, выбирая право или лево, правильное и неправильное. Терпение - это путь развития смелости, путь исследования того, чем на самом деле является жизнь.

            Терпение - это также не безразличие. В действительности, терпение и смелость идут рука об руку. Вы хотите знать: «Кто я такой?», «Кем я являюсь на уровне моих невротичных привычек?», «Кто я на уровне за гранью жизни и смерти?» Если вы желаете взглянуть на природу вашего собственного существа, вам необходимо быть любопытным. Путь - это путешествие любопытства, это начать более пристального смотреть на то, что происходит. Учения дают нам множество советов о том, что мы можем наблюдать, а практики дают нам множество советов о том, как наблюдать. Терпение - это один из чрезвычайно полезных советов. В свою очередь, агрессивность мешает нам наблюдать - она накрывает нашу смелость плотной крышкой. Агрессивность - это энергия, которая побуждает решать ситуацию в тяжёлом, жёстком и строгом ключе, когда кто-то выигрывает, а кто-то проигрывает.

            Когда вы начинаете исследовать, вы отмечаете, прежде всего, что когда бы ни проявлялась боль различного рода - боль от агрессивности, горя, утраты, изнеможения, обиды, ревности, расстройства желудка, физическая боль - если вы действительно заглянете внутрь боли, то вы сможете обнаружить для себя, что за болью всегда стоит что-то, к чему мы привязаны. Здесь всегда присутствует что-то, что мы удерживаем.

            Я говорю об этом так уверенно, но вы должны обнаружить это для себя - правдивы мои слова или нет. Вы можете читать об этом: самая первая вещь, о которой учил Будда была истина о том, что страдание исходит от привязанности. Так написано в книгах. Но, когда вы исследуете это сами, вы сразу же вникаете в это немного глубже.

            Как только вы узнаёте, что то, что стоит за вашей болью - это что-то, что вы удерживаете, тогда вы попадаете в такое положение, в которое вы часто будете попадать на духовном пути. Спустя некоторое время, вам будет казаться, что вы находились в таком положении практически всю вашу жизнь - вы всю жизнь осознавали, что у вас действительно есть выбор. У вас есть выбор между тем открываться вам или закрываться, удерживать или отпустить, становиться более жёстким или становиться более мягким.

            Этот выбор предстаёт перед вами снова и снова, и снова. К примеру, вы чувствуете боль, вы пристально смотрите на неё и вы отмечаете, что здесь присутствует что-то, за что вы очень крепко держитесь. А затем, у вас есть выбор: вы можете отпустить это, что в основе своей означает, что вы соединяетесь с мягкостью, скрытой за всеми этими трудностями. Возможно, каждый из нас совершал такое открытие, что за всеми трудностями сопротивления, стресса, агрессивности и ревности, скрыта невообразимая мягкость, которую мы пытаемся закрыть. Агрессивность обычно появляется, когда кто-то ранит наши чувства. Первый отклик очень мягкий, но до того, как мы просто отметим, что мы делаем, мы ожесточаемся. Итак, мы можем либо отпустить и соединится с этой мягкостью или мы можем продолжать удерживать и это будет означать, что страдание будет продолжаться.

            Быть достаточно смелым для того, чтобы смотреть, чтобы исследовать - это уже требует невообразимого терпения. А затем, когда вы осознаёте, что у вас есть выбор и что здесь действительно присутствует что-то, к чему вы сильно привязаны, продолжение этого исследования требует великого терпения. Вы говорите себе: «Я не хочу этого видеть». Вы будете напуганы, потому что даже если вы начнёте приближаться к этому, мысль об отпускании обычно выглядит очень устрашающе. Вы можете чувствовать, что вы близки к смерти или что-то близко к смерти. И вы будете правы. Если вы что-то отпустите, что-то умрёт. Но это что-то, чему необходимо умереть и вы получите огромную пользу от этой смерти.

            С другой стороны, иногда отпустить - это легко. Если вы совершаете это путешествие - исследуете есть ли здесь что-то такое, за что вы цепляетесь, часто это будет просто какая-то маленькая вещь. Однажды, когда я застряла на чём-то большом, Трунгпа Ринпоче дал мне один совет. Он сказал: «Оно слишком большое; пока ещё ты не можешь это отпустить, так что практикуйся на небольших вещах. Просто начни замечать все маленькие пути, за которые ты цепляешься, когда это действительно очень легко и просто набивай себе руку в отпускании».

            Это был крайне полезный совет. Вы не должны обращаться к чему-то большому, потому что обычно вы этого не можете. Это настолько угрожающе. Это может быть также очень болезненно - отпустить прямо здесь и сейчас, на месте событий. Но даже на примере маленьких вещей, вы можете, хотя бы просто интеллектуально, увидеть, что отпускание может дать чувство безмерного облегчения, расслабления и связи с мягкостью и нежностью доброго сердца. Истинная радость происходит от этого.

            Вы можете также видеть, что цепляние увеличивает боль, но это не значит, что вы будете способны отпустить, потому что здесь присутствует много такого, что поставлено на карту. На карту поставлено всё ваше ощущение того, кем вы являетесь, вся ваша  идентичность. Вы начинаете смещаться на территорию отсутствия эго, иллюзорной природы себя и иллюзорной природы всего. Теоретические, философские учения, учения,  которые кажется тебя никак не касаются, могут стать ощутимо реальными, когда у вас начинают появляться догадки о чём же они на самом деле говорят.

            Это требует много терпения - не относиться к себе с жестокостью, когда совершена ошибка в отпускании. Но, если вы относитесь с терпением к тому факту, что вы не можете отпустить, определённым образом такое отношение помогает вам сделать это. Терпение к тому факту, что вы не можете отпустить помогает вам достигнуть точки отпускания постепенно - на разумной и любящей скорости, на той скорости, с которой вам позволяет двигаться внутренняя мудрость.  Это является большим событием хотя бы подойти к той точке, где вы осознаёте, что у вас есть выбор. Терпение - это то, что вам нужно в этой точке просто, чтобы ждать и смягчаться, переживать беспокойность, нетерпеливость, дискомфорт от энергии.

            Я пришла к тому, что в терпении заключено большое количество юмора и шутливости. Понимать терпение, как выносливость - это непонимание, как, например, здесь: «Стиснув зубы, улыбаемся и машем». Выносливость несёт с собой определённый вид подавления или попытки воплотить в жизнь стандарты совершенства, установленные кем-то другим. Вместо этого, вы находите, что вы должны быть терпимы к тому, что вам видится, как ваши недостатки. Терпение - это своего рода синоним любящей доброты, потому что скорость любящей доброты может быть чрезвычайно низкой. Вы развиваете терпение и любящую доброту к вашим собственным недостаткам, вашим собственным ограничениям, к тому, что вы не удовлетворяете вашим собственным высоким идеалам. Есть один слоган, с которым кто-то однажды выступал и он мне нравится: «Умерь свои аппетиты и довольствуйся тем, что есть» («Lower your standarts and relax as it is»). Это и есть терпение.

            Один из слоганов индийского буддийского учителя Атиши гласит следующее: «Что бы из двух ни происходило, будь терпелив»(прим. перев. - слоган Атиши № 42). Это значит, что если случается неприятная ситуация, будь терпелив и если случается приятная ситуация, будь терпелив. Это интересный вопрос с точки зрения пересечения терпения и бесстрашия, а также терпения и смелости. В действительности, мы всё время мельтешим: будь это боль или удовольствие, мы хотим выражения этого. Итак, если мы действительно счастливы и что-то складывается очень удачно, тогда мы тоже можем быть терпеливыми, то есть не делать что-то, чтобы просто заполнить пустоту, не проходить миллион миль за час - не совершать импульсивных покупок, не говорить импульсивных слов, избегать импульсивного поведения.

            Я хочу подчеркнуть, что один из вопросов, с которым вы должны быть наиболее терпеливыми, это «Упс, я сделал это снова!» Есть слоган (прим. перев. - слоган Атиши №41), который говорит: «Одно в начале, другое в конце». Это значит, что когда вы просыпаетесь утром, вы формируете своё намерение, а в конце дня вы пересматриваете заботливо и с мягким подходом, как вы с этим справились. Наше обычное намерение звучит примерно так: «Я буду терпеливым сегодня», или что-то другое с подобным настроем (как кто-то выразился, мы планируем нашу следующую ошибку). Вместо того, чтобы давать себе установку, вы можете сказать: «Сегодня я буду пытаться, насколько это в моих силах, быть терпеливым». А затем вечером вы можете вернуться назад и посмотреть что вы сделали за день и делать это с любящей добротой, не относиться к себе жестоко. Вы терпеливы к тому факту, что, когда вы обозреваете ваш день или даже последние сорок минут, вы обнаруживаете следующее: «Я говорил и заполонил собой всё пространство, точно так же как я делал всю свою жизнь, сколько я себя могу помнить. Я был агрессивным точно также, как я был агрессивным сколько я себя помню. Я поддался раздражению точно так же как и последние...» Если вам двадцать лет, значит вы так делали последние двадцать лет; если вам семьдесят пять лет, тогда семьдесят-пять лет вы делаете точно также. Вы видите это и говорите: «Хватит уже!»

            Путь развития любящей доброты и сострадания - это быть терпеливым к тому факту, что вы являетесь человеком и что вы совершаете эти ошибки. Это более важно, чем исправление этих ошибок. Кажется, что это работает только если вы стремитесь относиться мягче к себе, относиться к себе легче. Так же как и когда вы практикуете развитие терпения и других качеств, таких как щедрость, дисциплина и  проницательность. Как и в случае с остальными учениями, вы можете выиграть, а можете и проиграть. Вам не стоит просто говорить: «Хорошо, вот поэтому я никогда не смогу этого сделать, я не буду больше пытаться». Вы никогда не способны это сделать и вы всё ещё пытаетесь. К тому же, а это достаточно интересно, такой подход является представлением чего-то; он является представлением любящей доброты к себе и другим. Вы видите всех этих людей, которые проиграли, точно также как и вы. Затем, вы видите,  всех этих людей, которые сделали это и дали вам дар бесстрашия. Вы говорите: «Ого, вау, что за смелый человек - он или она сделали это». Вы начинаете высоко ценить даже пренебрежимо малые проявления смелости со стороны других, потому что вы знаете как это нелегко и это очень сильно вас вдохновляет. Вот как мы можем действительно помочь каждому из нас.

_            Пема Чодрон была посвящена в монахини линии тибетского буддизма Кагью в 1974, а в 1985 возглавила Гампо Эбби, первый буддийский монастырь на Западе. Она стала одним из самых знаменитых Западных учителей пути Махаяны. Вот лишь немногие её популярные книги «The Places That Scare You» (на русском - «Там, где страшно»), «When Things Fall Apart» и «Start Where You Are»._

            Оригинал: http://www.shambhalasun.com/index.ph...k=view&id=1309

----------

Lion Miller (26.03.2013)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Про "просто отпустить".... Меня давно как переводчика волнует это let go, которое очень принято на Западе употреблять. В частности, в системе  ФПМТ. Интересно, какие у кого есть варианты перевода? Я мучилась-мучилась, в итоге так и переводила, как "просто отпустить". Удовлетворения никакого нету.


Просто отпустить.
Это то, что делается на подушке. Когда вдруг замечаешь, что вцепился в какую-то мысль-переживание. Ты вдруг видишь это, осознаешь - и если в этот момент ясности добавить чуть-чуть расслабления, то мысль - пш-ш - тает, истончается, уходит.

Вот этот импульс _расслабления в ясности_ и есть "отпустить". 
Это противоположность _цеплянию_ за мысль-переживание, которое тоже можно заметить в момент, когда ты на подушке вдруг "просыпаешься" посредине мысли. Или когда только замечаешь, что начинаешь тянуться к какой-то мысли, клеиться к ней.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

_            Пема Чодрон представляет свой свежий взгляд на «Путь Бодхисаттвы», классическое описание пути Махаяны, написанное Шантидевой. Здесь она обращается к одному из самых важных духовных вопросов: «Как освободить себя от сильных чар эмоциональных страданий?»_

            Пробуждение сердца бодхи означает соединение с нашим стремлением к просветлению, соединение с чистым желанием облегчить то увеличивающееся страдание, которое мы видим сегодня в мире. Многие люди не уделяют особого внимания просветлению. Но многие из нас стремятся к более лучшему положению дел в мире и мы стремимся стать свободными от невротичных привычек и душевных расстройств. Такое состояние ума идеально для пробуждения бодхичитты, стремления достичь пробуждения на благо всех живых существ. Мы знаем, что мы хотим стать частью процесса улучшения положения дел и что мы хотим стать более разумными, чтобы делать это эффективно. Это прекрасная основа для того, чтобы начать.


            Если мы можем решиться посвятить себя достижению этой цели, то мы оказываемся в таком же положении, что и Шантидева. Как и нам, ему было необходимо работать с необузданным умом, поработившими нас эмоциями и укоренившимися привычками. Как и у нас, у него была возможность использовать свою жизнь такой, какая она была, для разумной работы со своей возбудимостью. Сильное желание действовать таким образом называется «вдохновенная бодхичитта». Хотя мы не всегда способны остановить себя от причинения боли другим, но стремление устранить наше смятение и быть полезным остаётся непоколебимым.

            В главах с 1ой по 3ю «Пути Бодхисаттвы», Шантидева делится своим стремлением сделать своим главным приоритетом пробуждение и принесение пользы другим. В следующих трёх главах он указывает на методы, как обезопаситься от того, чтобы это стремление бодхичитты уменьшалось.

            Это очень важная тема. Когда мы молоды, окружающий мир вызывает в нас естественное любопытство. Мы обладаем природной искрой, которая даёт нам энергию и мотивирует нас учиться. Также мы обладаем страхом стать такими же как более старшие, которых мы видим: цепляющимися за свои стратегии, с костными умами и с отсутствием духа приключений.

            Это правда, что с возрастом люди начинают проводить больше времени в погоне за комфортом и безопасностью. Но Шантидева страстно наполнен решимостью сохранить своё любопытство. Он стремиться к тому, чтобы непрерывно его сердце расширялось, выходило за пределы имеющихся у него предубеждений и предрассудков. Вместо того, чтобы закрываться в своём коконе, он желает, чтобы росли его гибкость и энтузиазм.

            Путь бодхисаттвы не имеет ничего общего с тем, чтобы быть «хорошим» человеком или смиряться со статус кво. Он требует смелости и готовности продолжать рост.

            В главе 4 «Пути Бодхисаттвы» Шантидева обращается к двум темам необходимым для сохранения страсти в человеке. Первая - это внимательность, второе - это умелая работа с эмоциями. Название этой главы на тибетском -это «pag-yu», что можно перевести по-разному. Здесь это переводится как «осознанность» (прим. перев.: в русском переводе - «Самоконтроль»); в других переводах встречается «добросовестность», «осмотрительность» и «основательность». По моему мнению, самый подходящий перевод здесь - это «внимательность»: проявлять внимание и разумно осознавать то, что происходит. Традиционная аналогия «внимательности» - это хождение по краю глубокой пропасти: мы внимательны и глубоко осознаём последствия неосмотрительности.

            Внимательность - это значительная составляющая самоанализа. Проявляя внимание в те моменты, когда мы чувствуем напряжение шенпа, мы более глубоко осознаём что значит «не попадаться на крючок». Шенпа - это тибетское слово, которое означает «привязанность». Дзигар Конгтрул описывает шенпа, как «возбуждение» скрытое за эмоциями: возбуждение скрытое за «мне нравится и не нравится», возбуждение, скрытое за чувством собственной важности. Шенпа - это чувство «попадания на крючок», невербального напряжения или оглушённости. Представьте, что вы говорите с кем-то и внезапно вы видите, как она сжимает свои челюсти; она напрягается или у неё соловеют глаза. То, что вы видите - это шенпа: внешнее проявление внутреннего напряжения, самая тонкая форма отвращения или притяжения. Мы можем видеть это во всех других; более важно, что мы можем чувствовать это напряжение в самих себе.

            В главе 4, Шантидева приводит пять примеров того, когда применять внимательность: когда мы упрочились в бодхичитте; до того, как мы связываем себя обещанием; после того, как мы связали себя обещанием; когда мы затрагиваем вопрос причины и следствия, кармы или последствия наших действий; и, наконец, когда нас подавляют наши клеши.

            Слово «клеша» на санскрите означает сильную эмоцию, которая неизбежно ведёт к страданию. Его иногда переводят как «невроз», а в этом тексте (прим. перев. - в английском переводе) переводят, как «болезни» и «грязные эмоции». В сущности, клеши - это живая, невыразимая энергия, однако, это энергия, которая легко подчиняет нас и вынуждает нас неразумно действовать и произносить неразумные слова.

            Клеши возникают с едва уловимой напряжённостью, присущей дуалистическому восприятию. Если мы не улавливаем эту напряжённость, тогда оно запускает цепную реакцию «за» и «против». Эти реакции быстро набирают обороты, выливаясь в полноценную агрессию, страсть, невежество, ревность, зависть и гордость, говоря другими словами, полноценное страдание для нас самих и для других. Клеши живут благодаря невежеству - невежеству относительно их иллюзорной природы и благодаря пути, которым мы укрепляем их - они разжигаются мыслями. То, что их сила может быть рассеяна внимательностью - это главная тема главы 4.

_4.26

            Каким-то неведомым чудом

            Я обрел столь редкое благословенное рождение.

            Но если теперь, осознавая это,

            Я снова обрекаю себя на [муки] ада,_

            4.27

_Значит, я, словно завороженный чарами,

            Утратил волю.

            Я и сам не знаю, что затуманило мой ум?

            Что овладело телом моим?_ 

            Из момента в момент мы можем выбирать как относиться к нашим эмоциям. Эта сила выбора даёт нам свободу и было бы безумием не воспользоваться этим преимуществом.

            С другой стороны, когда привычные реакции сильны и давно укоренились, тогда делать разумный выбор становится сложно. Мы выбираем боль непреднамеренно; мы просто делаем то, что нам знакомо, а это не всегда является самой лучшей идеей. Я думаю, что все мы можем почувствовать завороженность чарами, утрату воли или затуманенность ума. Но, действительно, что же овладело телом моим? Ответ - моим телом овладели клеши: не имеющие ни рук, ни ног, лишённые мудрости и отваги, в сущности, начисто лишённые какой-либо материальности и структуры!

            4.28

_Ведь у [моих] врагов — ненависти и страсти

            Нет ни рук, ни ног,

            Ни мудрости, ни отваги,

            Как же они превратили меня в раба?_

            Это вопрос на шестьдесят четыре тысячи долларов! Как может эта сильная, но полностью непостижимая, неописуемая энергия причинить нам столько вреда? В следующих строчках Шантидева начинает отвечать на этот вопрос, указывая на пять ошибок связанных с клешами, на пять проблемных вопросов, связанных с нашими беспорядочными эмоциями.

            В стихе 28 показана первая ошибка - мы становимся рабами клеш. Это прозрение само по себе уже, в одиночку может подорвать их мощь, если мы внимательны к ней. Но, как говорит Шантидева, мы как будто заворожены чарами.

            Эмоциональное возбуждение начинается с легкой напряжённости. Это знакомая напряжённость шенпы и до того момента, пока мы не обнаруживаем эту напряжённость, мы идём у неё на поводу. Всего лишь за пять секунд, мы переходим от лёгкого раздражения к полной потере контроля над собой.

            Как бы то ни было, мы обладаем внутренней мудростью и способностью прервать эту цепную реакцию в самом её начале. В зависимости от того, насколько мы внимательны, мы можем ухватить зуд, к которому мы так привыкли, пока он ещё под нашим контролем. Когда мы находимся уже в шаге от того, чтобы попасть в западню, мы можем просто взять паузу и сделать несколько глубоких вдохов перед тем, как что-то предпринимать.

            4.29

_Пребывая в моем уме,

            Они мне вредят себе на радость,

            Я же сношу их, не гневаясь, терпеливо,

            Хотя терпение здесь постыдно и неуместно._

            Вторая ошибка связанная с клешами - это то, что мы принимаем клеши с радостью. Они нам хорошо знакомы. Они дают нам что-то, в чем мы можем быть уверены и они вызывают предсказуемую цепную реакцию, к которой мы относимся, как к непреодолимой. Это прозрение может быть очень полезным.

            Когда мы осознаём, что мы любим свои клеши, тогда мы начинаем понимать почему они имеют над нами такую власть. Ненависть, к примеру, может дать нам почувствовать себя сильными и влиятельными. Гнев даёт нам почувствовать себя более могущественными и неуязвимыми. Страсть и жажда могут дать нам почувствовать облегчение, романтику и ностальгию: мы плачем по своей потерянной любви или по неосуществленным мечтам. Это мучительная и в тоже время очень вкусная горьковатая сладость (bittersweet). Поэтому, мы даже не думаем о том, чтобы прервать этот поток. Невежество странным образом успокаивает: мы не хотим ничем делать, мы просто расслабляемся и не касаемся того, что происходит вокруг нас.

            У каждого из нас есть свой собственный путь принятия и потакания клешам. Быть внимательным к этому - это первый и ключевой шаг. Мы не можем быть наивными. Если мы любим наши клеши, то мы никогда не будем мотивированы покончить с их притягательностью; тогда мы всегда будем слишком самодовольны и сговорчивы.

            Хорошей аналогией для клеш является наркоторговец. Когда мы хотим получить наркотик, тогда наркоторговец является нашим другом. Мы с радостью принимаем его, потому что у нас сильная зависимость. Но, когда мы хотим завязать, тогда наркоторговец у нас ассоциируется со страданием и он становится тем, кого мы стараемся избегать. Совет Шантидевы заключается в том, чтобы рассматривать наши травмирующие эмоции как наркоторговца. Если мы не хотим быть зависимыми всю свою жизнь, тогда мы должны увидеть, что наши негативные эмоции делают нас слабыми и причиняют нам вред.

            Устранить влияние яда эмоций также сложно, как восстановиться после тяжёлых наркотиков или алкоголя. Как бы то ни было, когда мы видим, что эта зависимость явным образом разрушает нашу жизнь, то у нас появляется сильная мотивация. Даже если мы видим, что мы говорим самим себе: «Я не хочу отказываться от своих клёш», то мы хотя бы будем честными перед собой и это упрямое заявление может начать часто приходить на ум.

            Однако, вот что я скажу о зависимости от клеш: без разумности, которая позволяла бы увидеть, что это вредит нам, и ясного намерения покончить с этим, этот знакомый зуд будет очень сложно прервать до того, как он усилится.

            Однако, не переоценивайте целительную силу самоанализа. К примеру, когда вы близки к тому, чтобы сказать обидное слово или потакать своему стремлению к собственной правоте или критике, просто подумайте прямо на месте событий: «Если я буду поддерживать эту привычку, это принесёт мне страдание или облегчение?»

            Конечно, вам необходимо быть до конца честным с собой и не вестись слепо на то, что говорят Будда и Шантидева. Возможно ваши привычки дают вам как удовольствие, так и боль; возможно, вы решите, что в действительности они не ведут вас к страданию, хотя учения говорят о том, что должны. Основываясь на своём личном опыте и мудрости, вы должны ответить на эти вопросы.

            Стихи 30ый и 31ый также говорят о бесполезности привычных реакций на клеши и опасности радостного принятия того, что ведёт к страданию.

            4.30

_Даже если бы все боги и люди

            Ополчились против меня,

            Они не сумели бы ввергнуть меня

            В ревущее пламя ада Авичи._

            4.31

_Но клеши — могущественные враги

            Во мгновение ока низвергают меня в это пекло,

            Где не осталось бы даже пепла

            От Сумеру — Владыки Гор._

            Здесь он рассуждает о том, что эмоциональное возбуждение имеет такие болезненные и значительные последствия, которые могут горы обратить в пыль. Но, однако, буддийское учение побуждает нас размышлять над нашим собственным опытом, чтобы увидеть действительно ли то, чему учат правдиво.

            В стихе 32 мы находим третью ошибку, связанную с клешами: если мы будем невнимательны, тогда клеши будут продолжать причинять нам вред ещё очень долгое время.

            4.32

_Ни один из врагов не станет

            Мучить меня так долго,

            Как мои недруги-клеши,

            Вечные спутники с безначальных времен._

            Даже если кто-то, кого мы презирали, покинул нас или умер, привычная нам ненависть к нему ещё долгое время живёт в нас. Чем больше мы следуем нашим привычным стратегиям поведения, тем сильнее они становятся и, конечно, чем сильнее они становятся, тем больше мы им следуем. Чем сложнее становится прервать эту цепную реакцию, тем более острым становится наше чувство «лишения свободы», в конечном итоге мы чувствуем, что безнадёжно заключены в одной камере вместе с чудовищной компанией. Ни один внешний враг не может нам причинить столько мучений, как наши клеши.

            Стих 33 говорит о четвёртой ошибке: дашь клешам палец, они всю руку откусят.

            4.33

_Все существа, если к ним проявить почтение,

            Ответят добром на добро и принесут [нам] счастье.

            Но если боготворить свои клеши,

            В ответ получишь только одни страдания._

            Шантидева предупреждает нас о том, чтобы не относится к наркоторговцу с наивностью; мы должны знать стратегии, которые он использует и те пути, которыми он нас соблазняет. Более того, мы просто не можем позволить себе не обращать никакого внимания на силу эмоций. Мы не можем ни радостно принимать их, ни потворствовать им в надежде на то, что они принесут нам счастье или безопасность.

            Когда учения говорят нам «стать друзьями со своими эмоциями», под этим подразумевается стать более внимательным и узнать их получше. Если не обращать внимания на эмоции никакого внимания, то это только усугубит ситуацию; чувство вины или стыда за эмоции приведёт к тому же. Борьба против них точно также бесполезна. Единственный путь разрушить их силу - это путь нашего чистосердечного, разумного внимания.

            Только тогда возможно оставаться непоколебимым, соединиться со скрытой за эмоциями энергией и исследовать их иллюзорную природу. Мы не можем оставаться в стороне от этого процесса. Невозможно оставаться с нашими динамичными, невыразимыми эмоциями. если вы продолжаете питать их своими мыслями. Это как будто вы пытаетесь потушить огонь керосином.

            4.34

_Как могу я находить радость в колесе бытия,

            Если в сердце моем всегда уготовано безопасное место

            Для этих извечных недругов,

            Умножающих всё вредоносное?_

            В стихе 34 Шантидева говорит о пятом и последнем проблемном аспекте клеш: пока мы порабощены ими, на Земле не будет мира. В нашем уме не будет покоя, лично для нас, и страдание живых существ будет продолжаться повсеместно, не стихая. Будет продолжаться война, а насилие, пренебрежение, зависимость и жадность будут продолжаться бесконечно. Если мы остаёмся непоколебимыми до тех пор, пока мы не одержали верх над нашими эмоциями, то мы создаём предпосылки к миру и радости для всех нас.

            4.35

_И на какое счастье я могу уповать,

            Если в сердце моем, опутанном сетями алчности,

            Пребывают эти стражи тюрьмы-самсары,

            Палачи и мучители адских миров?_

            Обычно мы обвиняем других в своих ошибках. Но Шантидева говорит, что мы создаём свои собственные адские миры: наши личные ады и наши управляемые клешами умы зависят друг от друга. Его точка зрения такова, что мы должны нести ответственность за то, что происходит с нами. Если мы предоставляем убежище неврозам, тогда как мы можем ожидать того, что это приведёт к счастью?

            Прямо перед моментом, когда Будда обрёл просветление, его клеши атаковали его в полную силу. Его пытались искусить гнев, страсть и всё остальное; однако, в отличии от нас, он не попался на удочку. Будда всегда изображается как глубоко просветлённый: полностью присутствующий в настоящем моменте - здесь и сейчас - расслабленный, тот, которого не могут сбить толку мощная энергия клеш.

            В одной из книг о Гарри Поттере, на подающего надежды бодхисаттву, Гарри, было наложено проклятье, которое вызвало сильнейшую тягу к тому, чтобы уступить клешам и причинить вред. Сила разумности и доброты Гарри , однако, оказались сильнее. Он не верил в голоса клеш, он не попался на их обещания комфорта, так что проклятье не сработало.

            Оригинал: http://www.shambhalasun.com/index.ph...=2863&Itemid=0.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

4.36

_И потому, покуда своими глазами я не увижу их гибели,

Я не оставлю усилий.

Малейшее оскорбление приводит в гнев гордецов.

Они не могут спокойно спать, пока не убит их недруг._

4.37

_В разгар битвы, страстно желая уничтожить тех,

Кого клеши и так обрекут на страдания на смертном одре,

Они не замечают ран от копий и стрел

И не уходят [с поля сражения], пока ни достигнут цели._

4.38
_
Я же решил сразить своих прирожденных врагов,

Испокон веков меня обрекавших на муки.

А значит, и сотни страданий

Не смогут сломить мой дух._

Так как Шантидева был принцем, принадлежавшим к воинской традиции, то для него является естественным использовать образы войны. Однако, его слова не означают выражение агрессии. Отвага сансаричного воина использована как аналогия сострадательной отваги бодхисаттвы. Нам необходима смелость для того, чтобы без агрессии укорениться в противостоянии клешам. Вооружившись твёрдым намерением, разумной осознанностью и состраданием, мы можем снизить притягательность и силу клеш.

Конечно, в процессе этого мы можем испытывать дискомфорт, точно такой же дискомфорт и беспокойность, который мы испытываем всякий раз, когда проходим через синдром отмены. Согласно традиции, поначалу, поддаваться соблазну клеш для нас легко, но чем дальше, тем больше это усложняет нашу жизнь. В противоположность этому, поначалу, отказ от привычных реакций для нас является сложным, но чем дальше, тем более расслабленными и свободными такой подход делает наши жизни.

Когда мы проходим через процесс отказа от клеш, это помогает нам осознать, что мы на правильном пути. Шантидева подчёркивает это - точно так же, как ничтожные враги [прим. перев. в английском переводе 4.37 использовано выражение «foolish rivals» - «ничтожные враги»] сносят физическую боль, отсутствие сна и даже смерть, так и он пройдёт через страдание детоксикации для того, чтобы перестать быть рабом своих клеш. Он не потеряет мужества и не уступит, несмотря на боль и страх.

4.39

_Если шрамы [от копий и стрел] ничтожных врагов

Люди носят на теле как украшения,

Так почему же я, устремленный к великой цели,

Считаю свои страдания злом?_

В войнах, которые вызваны жадностью или ненавистью, солдаты гордо демонстрируют свои шрамы: их раны как трофеи, полученные благодаря мужеству. Мы также можем ожидать «ранений», когда мы отказываемся от следования импульсам клеш. В таком благородном предприятии, как освобождение от самсары, мы можем гордиться страданиями, через которые мы прошли. Вместо того, чтобы причитать, давайте рассматривать эти ранения как трофеи.

4.40
_
Рыбаки, мясники и земледельцы,

Помышляя лишь о собственном пропитании,

Терпеливо сносят жару и холод.

Почему же я не сохраняю терпение ради благоденствия всех живущих?_

Люди проходят через ад, чтобы заработать себе на жизнь. Рыбаки в лютый холод выходят в воды покрытые людом. Фермеры теряют всё, когда наступают неожиданные заморозки. Атлеты переживают невероятную боль, чтобы выиграть приз. Мы готовы пройти через что угодно, если думаем, что за это нам воздастся. Что если мы будем сохранять такую готовность в деле выполнения того, что укрепит сердце бодхи? С таким намерением мы можем достичь величайшего воздаяния для себя и для других - намного большего, чем блага от любого другого стремления.

4.41

_Когда я пообещал освободить от клеш

Всех существ, пребывающих

По десяти сторонам безграничного пространства,

Сам я не был свободен от собственных клеш._

4.42

_И разве не безумием было давать обет,

Даже не осознав, под силу ли мне его привести в исполнение?

[Но раз уж я дал обет], я уже никогда не оставлю

Борьбы со своими клешами._

Это то, чем отличается зрелый бодхисаттва, такой как Шантидева, от бодхисаттвы-новичка. В то время, как мы говорим, что принятие обетов бодхисаттвы было полным безумием, он не выражает чувства отчаяния или сомнения в их разумности. Он говорит о том, что обеты являются стимулом к тому, чтобы приняться за работу, чтобы сделать всё возможное для того, чтобы прожить его жизнь, сохраняя внимательность и бдительность настолько, насколько это вообще возможно. Вместо того, чтобы потакать своему чувству вины и другим вариациям на тему неудачи, он подбадривает себя.

В следующий раз, когда вы почувствуете себя доведёнными до отчаяния, из-за того, что вы не можете ослабить своё смятение, вы можете подбодрить себя словами Шантидевы: «[Но раз уж я дал обет], я уже никогда не оставлю [борьбы]».

Каждый мужественный поступок, который мы совершаем, считаем мы его успешным или нет, определённо оставляет свой позитивный отпечаток в нашем уме. Самая незначительная готовность порвать с нашими старыми привычками способствует развитию большей храбрости, большей силы, большего сочувствие другим. Вне зависимости от того, насколько зажатыми мы чувствуем себя, у нас всегда есть возможность получить от этого пользу. Как? Посредством отказа от наших пораженческих сценариев и разумной и мудрой работы с нашими клешами.

4.43

_Только этой [борьбой] буду я одержим:

Движимый яростью, я сойдусь с ними в битве!

Пусть [пока] сохранится во мне эта клеша,

Ибо она ведет к уничтожению остальных._

В стихе 43 такой эмоцией является гнев. Хотя обычно гнев рассматривается как проблема, Шантидева применяет гомеопатический подход и даёт обет использовать гнев для того, чтобы исцелить гнев. Взращивая свой страстный энтузиазм решения этой задачи, он продолжает действовать со всепоглощающей воинственностью и радостью.

4.44

_Уж лучше сгореть, головы лишиться

Или пасть жертвой убийства,

Чем подчиниться моим врагам —

Вездесущим клешам._

По прошествии лет, я стала понимать такого рода пылкую решимость и уверенность всё глубже и глубже. Это мой выбор. Я могу провести свою жизнь усиливая свои клёши, или же я могу ослабить их. Я могу продолжать быть их рабом; или осознать, что они не являются прочными, я могу просто принять их, как мои собственные мощные и, к тому же, невыразимые энергии. Постепенно осознаёшь какой выбор ведёт к усилению боли, а какой ведёт к расслаблению и наслаждению.

4.45
_
Когда обычный враг изгнан из страны,

Он находит себе пристанище в другом государстве

И, восстановив свои силы, возвращается вновь.

Но иначе ведут себя мои недруги-клеши._

4.46

_Поверженные клеши! Куда отправитесь вы,

Когда, [обретя] око мудрости, я изгоню вас из своего ума?

Где затаитесь вы, чтобы затем вновь причинить мне вред?

А я, неразумный, опять не прилагаю усилий._

Сейчас Шантидева показывает нам светлую сторону. Он радуется тому, что он может освободить себя от клеш и выражает свою радость, начиная со стиха 45 до конца главы.

Счастье приходит с осознанием того, что, когда единожды клеши были изгнаны оком мудрости, они никогда не смогут вернуться. Их мощь испаряется тогда, когда мы видим их пустотность, мимолётную природу. Дзигар Конгтрул вспоминает, насколько напуганы бывают самые молодые монахи в монастыре ежегодным танцем снежных львов. Когда они становятся старше и понимают, что снежный лев ненастоящий, что это только костюм, они автоматически теряют свой страх. Это удачная аналогия для сущностной пустотности клеш.

4.47
_
Этих клеш не найти ни в объектах, ни в органах чувств,

Ни между ними, ни где-либо еще.

Где же пребывают они, нанося урон всему миру?

Они — всего лишь иллюзия, и потому

Изгони страх из сердца и будь настойчив в достижении мудрости.

Ибо к чему безо всякого смысла обрекать себя на адские муки?_

Несмотря на все эти картины войны, Шантидева в действительности вдохновляет нас не на битву с клешами. Он просит нас тщательно изучить их и исследовать их иллюзорную природу.

В следующий раз, когда будете сердиться, спросите себя: «Где находится эта клеша? Находится ли она в человеке, на которого я гневаюсь? Находится ли она в моих органах чувств? Или она где-то между ними? Какова природа этого гнева? И что он такое, этот гнев?»

Также, внимательно наблюдайте за тем, как вы питаете клеши своими мыслями. Просто наблюдайте за любой мыслью и спрашивайте: Откуда она пришла? Где она сейчас? А затем: «Куда она ушла?» Если вы сможете найти что-то прочное, за что можно ухватиться в процессе наблюдения за возникновением, пребыванием и уходом мысли, я бы хотела узнать об этом первой.

В наших умах мы создаём воображаемые миры, вызывая обострение наших клеш. Затем, подобно пробуждению ото сна, мы открываем для себя, что эта фантазия не является чем-то реальным, что у клеш нет основания.

У отца моего друга болезнь Альцгеймера. До неё он был очень сердитым человеком. Но с тех пор, как он потерял память, он изменился. Потому что он не может запомнить то, на что он сердится, он не может развивать свою злобу. Когда он становится разгневанным, он просто не может увязнуть в этом. В отсутствии его шаблонных сценариев, причины для гнева исчезают.

Конечно, мы не всегда настроены на то, чтобы так внимательно работать с клешами. Как говорит Шантидева, наши умы иногда кажутся немощными и ленивыми. Но изгони из сердца страх: нам не обязательно готовить себя к большой битве. Враг - это мираж!

4.48

_Так, тщательно всё обдумав,
Должен я старательно применять вышеизложенные поучения.
[Ибо] разве исцелит больного лекарство,
Если он не внемлет советам лекаря?_

Точно также, как и больной человек не станет здоровым, если он не будет следовать советам доктора, также и мы не получим помощи от этих учений, если не будем применять их на практике. Это не академическое знание; мы можем изучать «Бодхичарью-аватару» каждый день, но всё также продолжать усиливать наши клеши. Эти учения - это жизненный путь. Для того, чтобы пробудить бодхичитту, взращивать её и получать плоды бодхичитты, примите слова Шантидевы близко к сердцу и применяйте их каждый раз, когда чувствуете, что попались на крючок или попали в плен.

Оригинал: http://www.shambhalasun.com/index.ph...=2863&Itemid=0.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

_Время хаоса и испытаний может оказаться самым плодотворным в духовном плане... если мы обладаем достаточной храбростью для того, чтобы оставаться спокойными в их пространстве неопределённости. Пема Чодрон описывает три метода использования наших проблем в качестве пути к пробуждению и радости._

Иногда поздно за полночь или на продолжительной прогулке с другом, мы начинаем обсуждать наши идеи относительно того как жить, как действовать и что является главным в жизни. Если мы изучаем Буддизм и практикуем медитацию, возможно, мы говорим об отсутствии самости или пустоте, о терпении и щедрости, о любящей доброте и сострадании. Возможно, мы только что прочитали что-то или услышали какое-то учение, которое перевернуло наши обыденные представления с ног на голову. Мы чувствуем, что мы, в самом деле, снова соединились с истиной, которую всегда знали, и что, если мы сможем просто узнать об этой истине немного больше, тогда наша жизнь сможет стать более радостной и насыщенной.

Мы говорим нашим друзьям о нашем сильном желании сбросить ту непосильную ношу, которую, как нам кажется, мы всегда носили на себе. Внезапно, мы возбуждаемся и чувствуем, что это возможно. Мы говорим нашему другу о нашем вдохновении и о том, насколько это делает нашу жизнь более насыщенной. «Это возможно», - говорим мы, «получать наслаждение от тех самых вещей, которые обычно выбивают нас из колеи». Мы можем получать удовольствие от нашей работы, получать удовольствие от поездок в метро, получать удовольствие от уборки снега, от оплаты счетов и от мытья тарелок.

Однако, вы, возможно, отмечаете, что существуют и часто раздражающее, если не сказать гнетущее, несоответствие между нашими идеями и благими намерениями и тем, как мы ведём себя при столкновении с повседневными сторонами нашей жизни.

Однажды вечером, в Сан Франциско, я ехала в автобусе и читала очень трогательную статью о человеческом страдании и помощи другим. Идея быть щедрым и протягивать руку помощи тем, кто в этом нуждается, была настолько пронзительной, что я начала плакать. Люди смотрели на меня и видели, как по моим щекам текут слёзы. Я ощущала огромную нежность по отношению к каждому и во мне зародилось обещание помогать другим. После этого, когда я пришла домой, чувствуя себя полностью обессиленной после того, как проработала весь день, зазвонил телефон и это был кто-то, кто спросил меня не смогу ли я помочь, подменив её на месте ведущего медитации этим вечером. Я сказала: «Нет, извини, мне нужно отдохнуть» и положила трубку.

Вопрос здесь заключается не в принятии правильного или неправильного выбора, здесь вопрос заключается в том, что мы, как ни крути, часто сталкиваемся с проблемой как, будучи вдохновленным учением, действовать в конкретных ситуациях в соответствии с этими учениями. Существует несоответствие между нашими устремлениями и нашим реальным чувством усталости, голода, напряжённости, страха, скуки, гнева или чего-то другого из того, что мы переживаем в любой конкретный момент нашей жизни и это несоответствие ставит нас в тупик.

Наропа, индийский йог, живший в 9том веке, однажды, неожиданно для себя, встретил старую нищенку на улице. Она, несомненно, знала, что он был одним из величайших учёных в Индии и она спросила его понимает ли он слова этой книги, которую он держит в руках. Он сказал, что понимает, и она засмеялась и стала весело приплясывать. Затем она спросила его понимает ли он смысл учений этой книги. Желая доставить ей ещё большее удовольствие, он снова ответил да. В этот самый момент она пришла в бешенство и закричала на него, что он лицемер и лжец. Эта встреча изменила жизнь Наропы. Он знал, что она видела его насквозь, в действительности он понимал только слова и он не проник в скрытый смысл всех тех учений, которые он мог  излагать так блестяще.

Мы видим, что, в той или иной степени, находимся в таком же положении. Мы можем дурачить себя какое-то время тем, что мы понимаем медитацию и учения, но в какой-то момент мы должны с этим столкнуться. Ничего из того, чему мы научились, не кажется подходящим, когда наш любовник бросил нас, когда наш ребёнок устраивает истерику в супермаркете, когда нас обижает наш коллега. Как мы будем работать с нашим негодованием, когда наш босс входит в комнату и кричит на нас? Как мы согласуем это чувство неудовлетворённости и унижения с нашим страстным желанием быть открытыми и сострадательными и не причинять вреда ни себе, ни другим? Как мы объединим наше намерение быть внимательными и снисходительными в медитации с реальностью, когда мы садимся и сразу же засыпаем? Как быть с тем, что, когда мы садимся, то проводим всё время, размышляя о том, как мы тоскуем о ком-то или о чём-то, что увидели по пути в зал медитации? Или мы садимся и ёрзаем всё утро потому что болят наши колени, болит наша спина, потому что нам скучно и нам надоело? Вместо того, чтобы быть спокойным, бдительным и бескорыстным, мы обнаруживаем, что мы, скорее, раздражены, несдержанны и черствы.

Интересно оказаться в такой ситуации. Для практикующего это чрезвычайно важная ситуация.

Когда Наропа, в поисках смысла, скрытого в словах, отправился на поиски учителя, он постоянно оказывался в таком тупиковом положении. Он много знал о сострадании в интеллектуальном плане, но, когда он случайно встречал грязную, блохастую собаку, то он отводил от неё глаза. Точно также, он знал всё о не-привязанности и не-осуждении, но, когда его учитель просил его сделать что-то, что ему было неприятно, он отказывался от этого.

Он постоянно оказывался в этом тупике. Это состояние, в котором мы ищем любые альтернативы, лишь бы только не присутствовать в настоящем моменте. Это неудобное, затруднительное положение и очень часто в таком положении такие же, как мы, люди сдаются. Нам нравятся медитация и учения, когда мы чувствуем вдохновение, согласие с собой, когда мы идём по правильном пути. А что тогда, когда медитация и учения кажутся нам тяжёлым грузом, как будто мы сделали неправильный выбор и это нисколько не соответствует нашим ожиданиям? Люди, которых мы встречаем не всегда являются разумными. В действительности, они кажутся очень запутавшимися. Избегая этого места, вы оказываетесь не на высоте. Можно спросить даже с учителя.

Это положение тупика - это то самое важное место в нашей медитации и в нашей жизни, в котором мы можем действительно чему-то научиться. Это то место, в котором мы не способны принять это или отвергнуть это, где мы зажаты между причиной провала и сложным положением, на нас давят и высокое устремление наших идей и болезненность того, что происходит на наших глазах, но, несмотря на это, это очень плодотворное место.

Когда мы чувствуем, что попали в тупик, ум имеет тенденцию сокращаться. Мы чувствуем себя жалкими, словно жертва, как будто находимся в душераздирающей, безвыходной ситуации. Не важно верим мы или нет, в этот момент трудности или замешательства, или смущения, наши умы могут расширяться. Вместо того, чтобы думать, что случившееся указывает на нашу собственную слабость или чьё-то могущество, вместо чувства, что мы глупы или кто-то относится к нам не по доброму, мы можем отбросить всё недовольство собой и другими. Мы можем присутствовать в настоящем моменте, чувствуя себя беззащитными, не зная, что делать, просто пребывать в настоящем моменте с болезненной и ранящей энергией момента. Это то место, где мы начинаем обретаем смысл, скрытый за концепциями и словами.

Мы настолько привычны к тому, чтобы уходить от дискомфорта, что мы являемся очень предсказуемыми. Если нам это не нравится, то мы набрасываемся на кого-то или набрасываемся на себя. Мы хотим получить безопасность и определённость определённого рода, когда в действительности здесь нет ничего такого, на что можно было бы опереться.

В следующий раз, когда вам будет не на что опереться, не рассматривайте это, как препятствие. Рассматривайте это, как свой счастливый случай. Нам не на что опереться, но, в то же самое время, это может смягчить и вдохновить нас. В конце концов, спустя все эти годы, мы можем действительно повзрослеть. Как однажды сказал Трунгпа Ринпоче, лучшая мантра - это «ОМ - взрослей - СВАХА».

С нами постоянно происходят перемены. Мы можем либо цепляться за безопасность, либо мы можем позволить почувствовать себя уязвимыми, как в момент нашего рождения, как, если бы мы просто нырнули в яркость жизни полностью обнажёнными.

Возможно, это звучит неприятно или устрашающе, но, с другой стороны, это наш шанс для того, чтобы осознать, что этот глупый мир - это всё, что здесь есть, и мы можем смотреть на него другими глазами и в конце концов проснуться от древнего сна предубеждений.

Как говорил китайский мастер, истина - не это и не то. Она подобна собаке, которой очень хочется испить из чаши с кипящим маслом. Собака не может уйти от этой чаши, потому что очень сильно хочет испить из неё, но собака не может испить из неё, потому что масло очень горячее.

Итак, как нам относиться к такому тупику? Определённым образом, в конечном счёте, кто-то должен нас вдохновить относиться к этой неизвестной территории с любознательностью, с любознательностью относиться к вопросу «А что же будет дальше?», который не имеет ответа.

В этом тупике нам доступно чувство присутствия в настоящем моменте. В этом неудобном, неопределённом моменте заключен наш собственный мудрый ум. Прямо здесь, в неопределённости повседневного хаоса заключён наш собственный мудрый ум.

Нам необходимо вдохновение на эксперименты, на то, чтобы это попробовать. Это в самом деле очень храбрый поступок и, возможно, нам кажется, что мы не готовы к этому. Но в этом и вся соль. Прямо здесь, в этом чувстве неполноценности, неугомонности и заключён наш мудрый ум. Мы можем просто поэкспериментировать. Нам абсолютно нечего терять. Мы можем поэкспериментировать с тем, чтобы не метаться между правильным и неправильным, между тем, чтобы учиться расслабляться, и пребыванием без опоры.

Когда я была ребёнком, у меня была книжка с картинками «Жития святых». В ней были собраны истории о мужчинах и женщинах, у которых не было никогда ни одной гневной или обидной мысли и которые никогда не обидели даже муху. Я думаю, что эта книга абсолютно бесполезна в качестве наставления тем людям, которые хотят прожить хорошую жизнь. Для меня «Жизнь Миларепы», великого Тибетского йогина и поэта гораздо более поучительна. На протяжении многих лет я читаю и перечитываю историю Миларепы, и я вижу там советы для тех ситуаций, когда я впадаю в смятение и не могу увидеть как продвинуться вперёд.

Для начала, Миларепа был убийцей и, как многие из нас, когда ему это опротивело, он захотел искупить свои ошибки. И, как большинство из нас, в процессе поиска освобождения, он часто ужасался самому себе. Он лгал и крал для того, чтобы получить то, что он хотел, он был настолько подавлен, что у него имелись суицидальные настроения и он скучал по старым добрым денькам. Как большинство из нас, в его жизни был человек, который постоянно проверял его и срывал с него маску святости. Даже тогда, когда почти все вокруг относились к нему, как к одному из самых святых людей Тибета, его мстительный старый дядя продолжать бить его палками и давать ему прозвища и Миларепа должен был понять, что делать с таким унизительным тупиковым положением.

Человек может быть благодарным той длинной цепочке учителей, которые работали, сохраняя спокойствие в тяжёлых тупиковых ситуациях. Они проходили через испытания и проваливались, но всё же продолжали исследовать каково это - просто пребывать в настоящем моменте, оставив поиски твёрдой почвы под ногами. Они тренировались снова и снова на протяжении всех их жизней, не ставя на себе крест, и не сворачивая, когда рушились их концепции и их святые идеи.

На собственном опыте они донесли до нас вдохновение на то, чтобы не перепрыгивать через тяжёлые тупиковые ситуации, а рассматривать их такими, какие они есть, а не краем глаза. Они показали нам как переживать их полностью, не как что-то хорошее или что-то плохое, а просто, как необусловленное и обыденное.

Посредством практики медитации мы осознаём, что мы не должны скрывать радость и открытость, которая присутствует в каждом моменте нашего существования. Мы можем пробудиться к природной доброте, нашему праву по рождению. Когда мы способны сделать это, тогда нас уже не тяготят ни депрессия, ни тревога, ни чувство обиды. Жизнь ощущается, как нечто всеобъемлющее, подобно небу или морю. Там есть комната для того, чтобы расслабиться и поплавать, уплыть так далеко, что мы потеряем из виду берег, свой ориентир.

Как мы работаем с чувством отягощённости? Как мы научимся относиться к тому, что, как нам кажется, стоит между нами и счастьем, которое мы заслужили? Как мы научимся расслабляться и получать доступ к природному счастью?

Во всём мире сейчас тяжёлые времена, просветление уже не является какой-то роскошью или идеалом. Оно становится насущно необходимым. Нам уже не нужно добавлять ещё больше депрессии, ещё больше уныния, ещё больше гнева к тому, что мы уже имеем. Для нас становится необходимым научиться тому, как трезво относиться к сложным временам. Планета, кажется, умоляет нас соединиться с радостью и раскрыть нашу внутреннюю сущность. Это лучший способ, которым мы можем принести пользу другим.

Существуют три традиционных метода для использования напрямую тяжёлых обстоятельств, как пути к просветлению и радости. Первый метод мы называем «Перестань бороться»; второй, «используй яд, как лекарство»; и третий «Рассматривай всё, что приходит, как просветлённую мудрость». Таковы три техники работы с хаосом, проблемами и нежелательными событиями в нашей повседневной жизни.

Первый метод «Перестань бороться» выражает наставления по медитации шаматхи-випашьяны (проницательности-осознанности). Когда мы садимся медитировать, всё, что возникает в умах, мы смотрим на это открыто, называем это «мышление» и возвращаемся к простоте и непосредственности дыхания. Снова и снова мы возвращаемся к изначальной осознанности, свободной от концепций. Практика медитации - это то, как мы перестаём бороться с собой, как мы перестаём бороться с препятствиями, эмоциями и капризами. Эти основные указания - это инструмент, который мы можем использовать для тренировки в нашей практике и в нашей жизни. Всё, что приходит, мы можем подходить к этому, не критикуя.

Эти указания применимы к работе со всеми неприятностями, которые только возможны. Кто бы ни приходил, что бы ни приходило, тренируйся снова и снова в рассмотрении этого, в рассмотрении этого без того навешивания ярлыков, без метания молний, без закатывания глаз. Отпустите ход событий. Внутренняя сущность ума не имеет предвзятости. Что-то приходит и что-то уходит, так было и будет. Такова жизнь.

Это главный метод для работы с болезненными ситуациями - с болью всемирной, с болью семейной, с любой болью. Мы можем перестать бороться с тем, что случается и увидеть его истинное лицо, не называя его врагом. Это помогает помнить о том, что наша практика не имеет никакого отношения к самосовершенствованию, не имеет никакого отношения к победе или проигрышу. Наша практика - это перестать бороться и принимать всё так, как есть. Это то, что мы делаем, когда садимся медитировать. Такой подход распространяется и на всю остальную нашу жизнь.

Это похоже на то, что вы приглашаете что-то пугающее вас для того, чтобы познакомиться с ним и немного с ним сблизиться. Как Миларепа пел монстрам обнаруженным им в пещере: «Как чудесно, что демоны пришли сегодня. Вы должны прийти завтра снова. Время от времени, мы должны общаться». Мы начинаем работать с монстрами в нашем уме. Затем мы развиваем мудрость и сострадание для того, чтобы трезво относиться к опасностям и страхам в нашей повседневной жизни.

Тибетская йогини Мачиг Лабдрон была одной из тех, кто бесстрашно упражнялся в таком воззрении. Она говорила, что в её традиции демонов не изгоняют. Они принимают их с состраданием. Совет, который она получила от своего учителя, а затем передала своим ученикам был таким: « Стремись к тому, что ты считаешь отталкивающим, помогай тому, кому ты думаешь, что помочь не сможешь, иди туда, где тебе страшно». Это начинается тогда, когда вы садитесь медитировать и практикуете отказ от борьбы с собственным умом.

Второй метод работы с хаосом - это «используй яд, как лекарство». Мы можем использовать сложные ситуации, яд, как топливо для пробуждения. В общем, с этой идеей нас знакомит практика медитации тонглен - принятия боли и посылания позитивной энергии.

Когда возникает какая-то трудность - любого рода конфликты, любые проявления беспокойства, всё, что вызывает неприятие, смущение или боль - вместо того, чтобы пытаться избавиться от этого, мы вдыхаем это в себя. Три яда - это страсть (которая включает в себя томление и зависимости), агрессия и невежество (которое включает в себя отрицание или тенденцию к отвержению и закрытию). Обычно мы думаем об этих ядах, как о чём-то плохом, о чём-то, чего необходимо избегать. Но здесь не другой настрой; вместо этого, они становятся семенами сострадания и открытости. Когда приходит страдание, указания по тонглен - это отпустить ход событий и вдыхать его в себя - не просто вдыхать гнев, обиду или одиночество, которое можем испытывать мы, но и такую же боль других, которые в этот самый момент также переживают ярость, горечь или отчуждённость.

Мы вдыхаем это ради всех. Этот яд - это не только наша личная неудача, наша ошибка, наша вина, наш стыд - это одна из составляющих положения человека. Это роднит нас со всеми живыми существами, это то сырьё, в котором мы нуждаемся, для того, чтобы понять каково это, побывать в чужой шкуре. Вместо того, чтобы отталкивать это, чтобы убегать от этого, мы вдыхаем это и соединяемся с этим в полной мере. Мы делаем это в надежде на то, что все мы освободимся от страданий. Затем мы выдыхаем, посылая вовне чувство широкого пространства, чувства, которое возникает при  проветривании, или чувства свежести. Мы делаем это в надежде на то, что все мы можем расслабиться и пережить внутреннюю сущность нашего ума.

С детства мы говорим про то, что не так в нас самих, что не так с этим миром и со всем тем, что нас окружает: это не идеально, у этого резкие углы, у этого горький вкус, это слишком громко, слишком мягко, слишком резко, слишком сильно разбавлено. Мы развиваем стремление к тому, чтобы пытаться улучшить положение дел, если здесь присутствует что-то плохое, какая-то ошибка, какая-то проблема. Главным в этих методах  является отказ от двойственной борьбы, привычной нам тенденции бороться против того, что происходит с нами или внутри нас. Эти методы советуют нам преодолевать трудности, а не отступать. Такого рода вдохновение встречается не слишком часто.

Всё, что случается - это не только является тем, с чем можно работать, и тем, что можно использовать, это в действительности является самим путём. Мы можем использовать всё, что происходит с нами, как средство к пробуждению. Мы можем использовать всё, что случается, будь это наши конфликтные эмоции и мысли или, по видимому, внешняя ситуация, мы можем использовать это, чтобы показать себе те места, в которых мы спим, и то, как мы можем полностью пробудиться, в высшей степени, безоговорочно.

Итак, второй метод - это «используй яд, как лекарство», использовать сложные ситуации для пробуждения нашей подлинной заботы о других, которые, так же как и мы, часто испытывают боль. Как говорится в одном из слоганов лоджонг: «Когда мир наполнен злом, одними неудачами, одними трудностями, преобразуй это в путь к просветлению». Такое замечание будет здесь уместно.

Третий метод работы с хаосом - относиться ко всему, что происходит, как к проявлению пробуждённой энергии. Мы можем относиться к себе, как к уже просветлённому; мы можем относиться к нашему миру, как к миру уже священному.

Традиционный образ, используемый для объяснения принципа «относиться ко всему, что приходит, как к самой энергии мудрости» - это долина погребения. В Тибете долины погребения - это то, что мы называем кладбищами, но они не выглядят так же красиво, как наши кладбища. Тела не погребены под красивым гладким газоном с маленькими белыми камнями, на которых вырезаны ангелы и красивые фразы. В Тибете промёрзлая почва, так что тела, после смерти людей, рубили и относили в долину погребения, где эти тела съедали стервятники. Я уверена, что в долинах погребения очень плохо пахнет и находиться там просто страшно. Там повсюду раскиданы глазные яблоки, волосы, кости и другие части тела. В книге о Тибете я видела фотографию, на которой люди приносят тело в долину погребения. И рядом кружком сидят стервятники, которые выглядят чуть больше двухлетнего ребёнка, все сидят и только и ждут того, пока принесут тело.

Наверное, самой близкой аналогией к долине  погребения в нашем мире будет не кладбище, а отделение экстренной медицинской помощи в больницах. Оно может быть образом того, чем является основа нашей работы; работа основывается на определённой честности при рассмотрении функционирования человеческой реальности. В ней воняет, в ней течёт кровь, она полна непредсказуемости, но в тоже время, человеческая реальность - это природная мудрость, хорошая пища, которая питает нас, то есть, она целительна и чиста.

Рассматривать всё, что приходит как пробуждённую энергию, - это обращает вспять нашу врожденную привычку пытаться избежать конфликта, пытаться сделать себя лучше, чем мы есть на самом деле, пытаться сгладить острые углы и облагородить их, пытаться доказать, что эта боль - это ошибка и что этой боли не было бы, если бы мы всегда вели себя хорошо. Такой подход переворачивает эту привычку с ног на голову, побуждая нас заинтересоваться поисками в долине погребения нашей жизни, как основой работы по достижению просветления.

Часто в нашей жизни мы испытываем страх. Мы переживаем сильные сердцебиения и урчания в животе, потому что мы спорим с кем-то или потому что наш прекрасный план не сработал. Как мы пройдём через эти трагедии? Как мы справимся с демонами, которые в основе своей являются нашими надеждами и страхами? Мачиг Лабдрон советует, чтобы мы шли туда, где страшно. Но как мы сделаем это?

Мы учимся не разделять себя на «хорошую» и «плохую» стороны, на «светлую» и «тёмную» стороны. Основная борьба - это борьба против нашего чувства того, что мы неправы, с нашей виной и стыдом за то, какими мы являемся. Это то, к чему мы должны относиться по-дружески. Главное здесь в том, чтобы мы могли отбросить разделение на  «мы» и «другие», на «это» и «то», на «здесь» и «там», пройдя через то, что мы находим сложным для себя и чего хотели бы избежать.

Говоря о нашем повседневном опыте, эти методы побуждают нас не стесняться себя. Нет ничего такого, чего можно было бы стесняться. Это как в народной кулинарии. Мы можем гордиться, показывая наши Еврейские шарики матцы, наше Индийское карри, наш Афро-Американский читлин, или Средне-Американские гамбургер и жаркое. Есть много вкусностей, которыми мы могли бы гордиться. Хаос - это часть нашей родной земли. Вместо того, чтобы искать чего-то более высокого или чистого, работайте с этим, таким, каким оно является.

Мир, который окружает нас, человек, о котором мы думаем - это всё основа нашей работы. Это долина погребения, которая зовётся жизнью, - это проявление мудрости. Эта мудрость - это основа свободы, а также основа смятения. В каждый момент своей жизни мы делаем выбор. По какому пути мы пойдём? Как мы будем относиться к тому сырому материалу нашего существования?

Существует три очень практичных пути работы с хаосом: "оставить борьбу", "яд, как лекарство" и "относиться ко всему, что приходит, как к проявлению мудрости". Во-первых, мы можем тренироваться в отпускании хода событий. Притормозите достаточно для того, чтобы просто присутствовать в настоящем моменте, отпустите весь ворох мнений и схем и оставьте борьбу.

Во-вторых, мы можем использовать каждый день нашей жизни для того, чтобы изменить своё отношение к страданию. Вместо того, чтобы отталкивать его, мы можем вдыхать его с пожеланием, чтобы каждый мог перестать причинять боль, с пожеланием того, чтобы люди повсеместно в своих сердцах могли чувствовать удовлетворённость. Мы можем преобразовать боль в радость.

В-третьих, мы можем признавать, что существуют и страдание, и тьма. Здесь присутствует хаос и хаос, который здесь- это природная энергия, игра мудрости. Рассматриваем мы своё положение как рай или ад, зависит от нашего восприятия.

Наконец, а можем ли мы просто расслабиться и просветлеть? Когда мы просыпаемся по утрам, мы можем посвятить свой день тому, как сделать это. Мы можем развивать чувство юмора и практиковать, перестав давить на себя.  Каждый раз, когда мы садимся медитировать, мы можем воспринимать это, как тренировку к просветлению, тренировку чувства юмора, расслабления. Как сказал один студент: «Умерь свои аппетиты и принимай всё, как есть».

1. «Оставь борьбу»: «Что бы ни приходило, тренируйся снова и снова, рассматривая их, ведя поиски того, чем они являются. Внутренняя сущность ума - это отсутствие предвзятости . Вещи приходят и уходят, так было и есть. Всё, что бы ни случалось, мы можем относиться к этому, не давая оценок. Это главный метод работы с болезненными ситуациями».

2. «Используй яд, как лекарство». «Когда приходит страдание, мы вдыхаем это для каждого. Этот яд, он не только наша персональная неудача. Это то, что роднит нас со всеми живыми существами, семя сострадания и открытости. Вместо того, чтобы отталкивать это и убегать от этого, мы вдыхаем это и соединяемся с этим полностью. Мы делаем это с пожеланием того, чтобы все из нас могли стать свободными от страдания».

3. «Рассматривай всё, что приходит, как пробуждённую энергию»: «Это обращает вспять нашу природную привычку пытаться избежать конфликта, пытаться сгладить острые углы, пытаться доказать, что эта боль - это ошибка, которой не было бы в нашей жизни, если бы мы вели себя только правильным образом. Этот взгляд побуждает нас рассматривать долину погребения наших жизней, как основу для достижения просветления».

_Пема Чодрон - это монахиня с полным посвящением и учитель, проживающий в Гампо Эбби в Кейп Бретон, Новой Шотландии. Она автор книг «Там, где страшно», «The Wisdom of No Escape», «Start Where You Are» и «When Things Fall Apart». Эта статья - это выдержка из книги «When Things Fall Apart: Heart Advice for Difficult Times».

«Three Methods for Working with Uncertainty», Pema Chödrön, Shambhala Sun, March 1997.

Оригинал: http://www.shambhalasun.com/index.ph...k=view&id=2825._

----------

Кунсанг (21.12.2012)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

_Пема Чодрон, стих за стихом, разбирает для нас предписание уединения Шантидевы._

       Великий мудрец Шантидева составил «Путь Бодхисаттвы» в Индии свыше 12ти веков тому назад, однако, этот текст остаётся в высшей степени соответствующим нашему времени. Этот классический текст даёт неожиданно точно соответствующие вызовам времени указания для людей наподобие вас или меня, направленные на то, чтобы жить разумно и великодушно даже в самом беспокойном мире. Это важнейшее руководство, предназначенное для вскармливания бодхисаттв, тех духовных воинов, которые страстно хотят облегчать страдание, облегчать своё собственное страдание и страдание других.

     Шантидева был рождён принцем в 8мом веке в Индии, он был старшим сыном и ему было предначертано занять трон. Согласно одной из исторических версий, в ночь перед коронацией, Шантидева увидел сон, в котором Манджушри (Бодхисаттва Мудрости) показался ему и сказал ему, чтобы он отверг мирскую жизнь и искал предельной истины. Поэтому Шантидева немедленно покинул дом, оставил трон ради духовного пути, также как и исторический Будда.

     Принц затерялся в Индии и начал жить жизнью отречения. Спустя какое-то время, он прибыл в университет Наланды, который был крупнейшим, самым могущественным монастырём в Индии в то время, местом великого знания, которое притягивало студентов со всех концов буддийского мира. В Наланде он был посвящён в монахи и ему дали имя Шантидева, которое переводится, как «Бог Спокойствия».

     Несмотря на репутацию, которую он приобрёл впоследствии, в Наланде Шантидеву не очень-то любили. По всей видимости, он был одним из тех людей, которые никак себя не проявляли, никогда не учились и не посещали сессии практики. Монахи, которые его окружали, говорили, что у него было три «реализации» - есть, спать и испражняться. В конце концов, чтобы преподать ему урок, они пригласили его выступить с речью перед всем университетом. Только лучшие студенты удостаивались такой чести. Вы должны были сидеть на троне и, конечно, что-то говорить. Так как считалось, что Шантидева ничего не знает, то монахи думали, что он устыдится и будет унижен настолько, что покинет университет.

     Шантидева взошёл на трон и уверенно спросил у собравшихся монахов хотят они традиционных учений или чего-то, что они не слышали ранее. Когда они ответили, что хотят услышать что-то новое, он приступил к изложению всей Бодхичарьиаватары или «Пути Бодхисаттвы».

     Эти учения были не только очень личными, полными полезных советов, применимых к их собственным жизням, эти учения были также поэтичными и свежими. Их содержание, само по себе, не было радикально новым. В первых стихах Шантидева говорит о том, что всё, чему он учит, берёт начало от линии передачи Будды. Мы не говорим о теме его учений, которая не была оригинальной, мы говорим о его прямом и очень современном способе, которым он доносил учения, о красоте и силе его слов.

     Ближе к концу своего выступления, Шантидева начал учить о пустоте, необусловленной, непередаваемой, призрачной природе всех переживаний. По мере того, как он говорил, учение становилось всё более и более возвышенными (groundless). Было всё меньше и меньше такого, за что можно было бы держаться и умы монахов раскрывались всё больше и больше. В этот момент, как сообщается, Шантидева начал подниматься над троном. Он поднимался вверх, до тех пор, пока монахи не могли его разглядеть и могли слышать только его голос. Возможно, это просто выражение того, насколько восхищена была его аудитория. То, что мы знаем - это то, что после речи Шантидевы о пустоте, он исчез. Тогда его исчезновение, вероятно, обескуражило монахов, но он никогда больше не возвращался в Наланду и оставался странствующим йогином до конца своей жизни.

     «Путь Бодхисаттвы» разделён на десять глав и каждая описывает отдельный этап на пути к просветлённой жизни. В восьмой главе Шантидева побуждает монахов к практике медитации и начинает говорить о необходимости уединения:

_     (8.2)

     В уединении ум и тело

     Не беспокоят отвлечения.

     А потому, оставь эту мирскую жизнь

     И полностью оставь блуждания ума._

     При рассмотрении этого раздела, полезно помнить о трёх понятиях: о «дунзи» или об бесполезной трате наших жизней на бесполезные отвлечения, о «шенпа», переживании состояния замешательства, и о большом страдании от самсары или пресыщенности самсарой. Когда Шантидева говорит нам оставить эту мирскую жизнь, он обращается к тому, насколько нас приводят в замешательство вещи этого мира и к тому насколько нам необходимо находить время, в течении которого мы будем свободными от отвлечений. Через некоторое время, пресыщенность состоянием замешательства становится болью в сердце, которая никогда не проходит.

     Шантидева не делает категоричных суждений о том, как человек должен прожить свою жизнь. Он просто говорит о том, что для того, чтобы ум стал спокойным, нам необходимо отделить себя от «дунзи», хотя бы на короткие периоды времени. Внешнее уединение - это поддержка внутреннего уединения. Вот на что он указывает.

     Мы не можем обманывать себя: если мы никогда не делаем перерывов в наших занятых жизнях, то будет чрезвычайно сложно укротить наши умы. Именно поэтому рекомендуется каждый день выделять время для медитации. Даже короткие периоды молчаливого сидения наедине с собой позволяют уму угомониться. Более длинные периоды - это ещё лучше.

_     (8.3)

     Любимые люди и жажда накоплений

     Мешают появлению отвращения к мирской жизни.

     Эти вещи, поэтому, являются первыми, от которых надо отречься.

     Таковы размышления разумного человека._

     В этом стихе рассматриваются обычные пагубные привычки: поиск счастья во внешних вещах, будь это партнёр, еда или какое-то имущество, которое может в наши жизни привнести недостаток счастья. Наша склонность поддаваться этому, вот к чему обращается здесь Шантидева. Он не говорит о наших любимых и о прибыли, непосредственно, не говорит, что от них необходимо отречься, он говорит о несбыточных надеждах, которые мы возлагаем на эти вещи.

     Мышление, которое жаждет чего-то, с легкостью становится более сильным, чем стремление к сердцу бодхи.

_     (8.4)

     Проницательное понимание объединённое с постоянным спокойствием

     Решительно вырывает с корнем причиняющие боль состояния.

     Зная это, сперва устремись к постоянному спокойствию.

     Оно достигается теми, кто радостно отвергает мир._

     «Постоянное спокойствие» здесь относится к ментальной устойчивости медитации шаматхи. Проницательное внимание спокойствия и устойчивый ум - это основа работы с клёшами [ментальными болезнями]. Для взращивания этой устойчивости и пробужденности, нам необходимо время для уединения.

_     (8.5 - 8.6)

     Живые существа невечны, преходящи,

     Тот, кто питает сильную привязанность к тому, что также преходяще,

     Не встретит и проблеска счастья

     На протяжении тысяч своих следующих жизней.

     И, таким образом, не будет у их умов счастья

     И поэтому не будет отдыха в невозмутимости.

     Но, даже если они наслаждаются этим, они не удовлетворены -

     И, как и прежде, боль желания остаётся.
_
     Когда мы, живые существа, невечные, преходящие, питаем сильную привязанность к вещам, которые также, как и мы, непостоянны, это является причиной неудовлетворённости. Это не какое-то религиозное утверждение; мы можем видеть, что всё постоянно меняется, включая нас самих.

     Так как непостоянство не берёт в расчёт наши попытки держаться за что-то, то внешние удовольствия никогда не смогут принести нам продолжительного счастья. Даже когда мы исхитряемся, чтобы получить кратковременное удовольствие, это удовольствие не исцеляет наше страстное желание счастья; это только увеличивает нашу «шенпа». Как однажды сказал мой учитель, Дзигар Конгтрул: «Пытаться найти продолжительное счастье в отношениях или обладании чем-то, это подобно питью солёной воды, чтобы утолить свою жажду».

_     (8.7 - 8.8)

     Если я страстно желаю и тоскую по другому,

     То совершенная истина скрывается за завесой.

     Благотворное разочарование тает,

     И в конечном итоге наступает апогей боли.

     Мои мысли только о них...

     И постепенно моя жизнь растрачивается.

     Вся моя семья и друзья увядают и уходят, из-за них

     Разрушается Учение, которое ведёт к неразрушимости.

_     Возвращение к отправной точке снова и снова - это один из учебных методов Шантидевы. Эти стихи говорят сначала, что, когда мы страстно желаем и тоскуем по другим живым существам, то совершенная истина скрывается за завесой. Говоря другими словами, эта тоска ослепляет нас так, что мы становимся неспособны видеть объективную природу ума и поэтому наше благотворное разочарование в самсаре тает.

     Пресыщенность совершением одних и тех же вещей снова и снова называется «благотворным разочарованием» потому что оно мотивирует нас ломать свои привычки. Напротив, обыденное разочарование - это основанное на эго раздражение: «Мне не нравится это», «Я этого не хочу», оно сохраняет наши привычки хорошо укоренившимися. Шантидева говорит, что, когда поиски безопасности во внешних вещах заслоняют наше восприятие мимолётной, неопределённой природы реальности, то наше страстное желание пробудиться может легко испариться. Тогда рано или поздно настанет тот момент, когда будет уже поздно пробуждаться, потому что наступает апогей боли. Говоря другими словами, мы умираем.

     Даже сотни лет спустя, мы легко можем понять это, когда Шантидева говорит: «Мои мысли только о них...» Мы всегда думаем о других: о любимых, о семье, о людях, которые нам нравятся или не нравятся. Мы тратим всю свою жизнь за увлечением мыслями об этих объектах нашей тоски или презрения. Между тем, семья и друзья, все они исчезнут и уйдут, оставив нас, к сожалению, с глубоко укоренившейся тоской, ставшей «привычкой». Продолжая сожалеть, в процессе этого, мы можем потерять желание к освобождению.

_     (8.9 - 8.11)

     Если я действую как те, кто подобен ребёнку,

     Непременно, я упаду в низшие миры,

     Так зачем же водить дружбу с младенцами

     И идти вместе с ними по дорогам, далёким от добродетели?

     Мгновенье назад они были друзьями,

     Мгновенье прошло, и они стали заклятыми врагами.

     Даже приятные вещи вызывают их недовольство:

     Мирские люди - как же трудно угодить им!

     Они сердятся, когда слышат добрый совет,

     И отговаривают меня от полезного.

     Если же их не слушать,

     Они гневаются и попадают в низшие миры.

_     Будда часто сравнивал живых существ, подобных нам, с детьми или незрелыми существами. У нас нет зрелости на пути, мы постоянно бегаем за объектами нашего желания. Шантидева не намекает на то, что он преодолел эту незрелость. Он говорит, что это путь, на котором находимся мы все, и если мы будем продолжать в том же духе, то наша тоска никогда не ослабнет.

     Время, которое мы проводим попавшись на крючок наших персональных драм, только создаёт ещё больше смятения. Сегодня мы, незрелые существа, являемся друзьями, а назавтра мы являемся заклятыми врагами. Даже приятные вещи, которые мы делаем для кого-то другого, могут создать проблему. Пытались ли вы приободрить кого-то или поддержать словом, а в ответ получали враждебность? Если вы не будете их слушать, люди будут становиться ещё более сердитыми. На вечеринке, к примеру, если там гуляет действительно хорошая сплетня, с которой вы не согласны, люди будут находить это очень раздражающим. Таким и является путь, и он, видимо, никогда не изменится.

     Читая эти стихи, вы можете решить, что Шантидева - это, в действительности, старый ворчун. Но, если вы выделите время для того, чтобы обдумать свои переживания за последние двенадцать месяцев, то вы, вероятно, обнаружите, что он просто утверждает очевидное.

_     (8.12 - 8.13)

     Они завидуют вышестоящим,

     Соперничают с равными и заносчивы со стоящими ниже.

     С надменностью они встречают похвалу, с гневом — упрек.

     Когда же будет хоть какой-нибудь толк от этих незрелых людей?

     В общении с незрелыми людьми

     Неизбежно рождается пагубное:

     Самовосхваление, унижение других

     И разговоры о радостях самсары.
_
     В этих стихах описывается то, как часто мы воспринимаем всё неправильно. Мы завидуем тому, кто богаче, тому, кто более популярен, тому, кто выглядит лучше или тому, у кого лучше работа. Мы соперничаем с равными нам. К тем, кто находится «ниже» нас, мы относимся с презрением и гордостью.

     Это может быть так просто, обратить эти наклонности в практику дхармы. По отношению к тем, кто лучше нас, мы можем практиковать сорадование; таким образом, через пробуждение нашего сердца бодхи, их положение может принести нам благо. Вместо того, чтобы соревноваться с равными, мы можем практиковать доброту и уважение. По отношению к тем, кто ниже нас, мы можем практиковать сострадание. Мы воспринимаем всё неправильно, только следуя привычке, и, действуя таким образом, мы упускаем ценные возможности.

     Часто случается так, что, когда у нас есть эмоциональная связь с незрелыми людьми, то мы подстрекаем друг друга к чему либо. Возносить себя, опускать других, наслаждаться «хорошими вещами» самсары - нашим прекрасным отпуском, прекрасной бутылкой вина - мы всё больше впутываемся в мимолётные удовольствия. На этом этапе пути очень легко попасться на крючок пьес, которые играют другие люди, и это очень опасно.

     Поддержка, в которой мы нуждаемся для того, чтобы разрушить эти старые привычки, снова говорит Шантидева, придёт от того, что мы выделим время для уединения.

_     (8.14 - 8.16)

     Только крах может быть результатом

     От связей, подобных этим, между тобой и другими.

     Так как они не принесут тебе никакой пользы,

     И ты в ответ не можешь им дать ничего хорошего

     Поэтому, беги прочь от общества незрелых людей.

     Приветствуй их, когда встретишь, улыбками

     Которые не выходят за рамки приятной учтивости,

     При этом избегай панибратства.

     Как пчела, которая собирает с цветка нектар,

     Бери лишь то, что созвучно с Дхармой.

     Обходись с ними, так, как будто первый раз знаком,

     Не поддерживая близких отношений.

_     Путь, которым мы попадаемся на удочку отношений, всегда изнуряет нас. От этого никто не получает пользы и не получается ничего хорошего. Подобно пчеле, которая присасываясь собирает нектар с цветов, когда мы потворствуем сплетничанию, хвастовству, клевете, это смертельно. Мы можем не выходить за рамки хорошего в отношениях друг с другом, без того, чтобы попадаться на крючок. Как мудрые пчёлы, мы можем получать то, что укрепит наше доброе сердце без того, чтобы безнадёжно попасться в ловушку.

     Эти учения могут быть в большой степени испытующими, что-то оскорбляющими или возмутительными. Но, положа руку на сердце, используем ли мы наши уже имеющиеся отношения для пробуждения бодхичитты [ума пробуждения]? Многие из нас не хотят быть злыми или причинять вред. Мы рассматриваем нашу практику как путь взаимодействия с живыми существами, а не путь избегания их. Но постольку, поскольку мы так легко возбуждаемся и совращаемся, то нам необходимо уединение для того, чтобы углубить нашу стабильность и осознанность.

     Это похоже на становление мозгового хирурга: если вы действительно обладаете таким желанием, то вы должны пойти в медицинскую школу для того, чтобы интенсивно тренироваться и не пытаться делать это дома. Шантидева не говорит вам не иметь друзей или не находиться в обществе других. Он даёт нам совет для того, чтобы стать менее возбудимыми и более мудрыми.

     Устойчивость ума подобна пламени свечи, которое в этой точке очень уязвимо. Уединение подобно ламповому стеклу, которое сохраняет пламя от угасания на ветру. Когда пламя устойчиво, тогда мы можем снять прикрытие. Ветер уже больше не представляет опасности, сейчас, фактически, он раздует из пламени костёр.

     Чем старше я становлюсь, тем больше мне нравятся более длительные периоды ретрита, хотя я знаю, что проведение нескольких месяцев в уединении невозможно для большинства людей. Вы можете, однако, медитировать каждый день и делать однодневные или устраивать ретриты на выходных, когда это возможно. Если вы можете выделить больше времени, тогда я, несомненно, побуждаю вас делать это. Главное здесь - это сделать уединение частью вашей жизни. Для того, чтобы работать с более сложными внешними обстоятельствами, нам необходимо копить нашу внутреннюю силу. Если десять или двадцать минут медитации каждый день помогает нам в этом, давайте это делать! Правильно использовать наше ограниченное время - как ограниченное время от рождения до смерти, так и наше ограниченное время каждого дня - это ключ к развитию внутреннего самообладания и спокойствия.

     Одна из самых вдохновляющих историй, которую я слышала в связи с этой темой, относится к бабушке Дзигара Конгтрула. Её жизнь была чрезвычайно занятой. Но даже несмотря на то, что она много работала с раннего утра до поздней ночи, она была высоко реализованным человеком, практикуя в свободные минуты. Всякий раз, когда она на говорила ни с кем, она могла расслабить свой ум и находиться в присутствии. Когда она доила коров, мыла посуду или шла из одного места в другое, она использовала любую возможность успокоить свой ум. В каждой паузе она находила внутреннее уединение и поэтому нашла внешнее уединение, которое было непоколебимым и глубоким.

_     (8.17 - 8.18)

     "Я - богат, почитаем,

     Так много того, чем я обладаю и жизнь прекрасна!"

     Взращивает такое самодовольство и позже

     После смерти, начнутся твои ужасы.

     Более того: «О, глупый и причиняющий страдания ум,

     Ты желаешь, ты тоскуешь по всему,

     Это «всё» будет расти и обратиться

     Страданием увеличенным тысячекратно.

_     Стихи с 17того по 21ый относятся к тому, как нас сбивает с толку счастье. Великий мастер медитации Дилго Кхьентсе Ринпоче (1910-1991) учил, что иногда хорошие обстоятельства являются более сложными для работы, чем плохие, потому что они являются приятными. Он называл их «позитивными препятствиями». Когда кто-то гневается на нас, это может нам напомнить о медитации на терпение. Когда мы болеем, наше страдание может привести нас в соприкосновение с болью других. Когда дела идут хорошо, как бы то ни было, наш ум легко принимает это. Подобно тому, как масло впитывается в нашу кожу, привязанность к благоприятным условиям беспрепятственно и незаметно проникает в наши мысли и чувства. Без понимания того, что происходит, мы можем стать влюблёнными до безумия в наши достижения, в наши славу и богатство. Трудно освободить себя от позитивных препятствий. Если у нас есть всё, чего мы желаем - богатство, комфортабельный дом, хорошая одежда - он советует нам смотреть на это счастье как на иллюзорное, как на прекрасный сон и не позволять этому совратить нас к самодовольству.

     Как сказал Шантидева: «О, глупый и причиняющий страдания ум, ты желаешь, ты тоскуешь по всему», но «всего» никогда не бывает достаточно. А это хорошо известно в рекламном деле: чем больше мы получаем, тем больше мы чувствуем необходимость в чём-то.

_     (8.19 - 8.20)

     Пусть же мудрый не знает желаний,

     Ибо они порождают страх.

     К тому же желания проходят сами собою,

     Будь же тверд и взирай на них беспристрастно.

     Многие здесь обретали богатство

     И достигали известности.

     Но никто не знает, куда ушли они,

     Богатые и известные.

_     Все эти люди, которые на протяжении истории достигали богатства, славы и хорошей репутации, где они сейчас? Они ушли навсегда. И в конечном итоге, что стало со всем их багажом золота и славы? Он не помог им при смерти и нам не поможет.

     Мирские удовольствия могут, конечно, поддерживать нашу пробужденность. Когда нам комфортно и легко, мы можем уделять больше времени медитации и работе на благо других. Но обычно, как бы то ни было, они завлекают нас в дальнейшую занятость и шенпа.

_     (8.21)

     Если есть люди, питающие ко мне отвращение,

     Как могу я находить радость в похвале?

     И если есть те, кто меня превозносит,

     Как могу я унывать из-за порицаний?

_     Шантидева здесь обращается к «восьми мирским проблемам»: похвала и порицание, удовольствие и боль, слава и неизвестность, прибыль и потеря. Он спрашивает почему быть счастливым, когда люди восхваляют меня и почему быть несчастным, когда они осуждают меня, так как всегда найдутся люди, которые думают не так, как эти. Как бы то ни было, эти мирские проблемы - это те самые вещи, которые мы постоянно стараемся заполучить или чего пытаемся избежать. Напряжение «шенпа» - «хочу - не хочу» сохраняет нас в круге самсары.

     Только мысль о том, что кто-то сказал о нас что-то хорошее, делает нас счастливыми. Если кто-то обращается с нами нейтрально, возможно, отвечает невозмутимостью на нашу историю, простое воспоминание об этом делает нас подавленными. Это неразумно быть в плену у этих надежд и страхов, но мы все можем рассчитывать на их появление.

     Это не просто персональный невроз, это другой пример нашей универсальной дилеммы.

_     (8.22 - 8.24)

     И если даже Победителям не под силу угодить

     Всем существам с их многообразными наклонностями,

     Что ж говорить обо мне - невежде?

     К чему мне тогда заботиться о мирянах?

     Они презирают неимущих

     И порицают богатых.

     Разве отыщешь радость в общении с теми,

     Кто по природе пребывает в страдании?

     Незрелый человек никому не может быть другом,

     Ибо, покуда он не извлечет своей выгоды,

     Он не в силах радоваться.

     Так сказано Татхагатами.
_
     Здесь Шантидева завершает раздел посвящённый попаданию на крючок людей с помощью счастья. Нет мудрости в том, чтобы пытаться удовлетворить мирские желания - наши собственные или кого-то другого. Тот факт, что даже Будда не мог удовлетворить их все, он отрезвляет. Шантидева ещё раз нам советует не втягиваться в драму.

_     (8.25 - 8.28)

     Но любовь из-за выгоды -

     Это, в действительности, любовь к самому себе,

     Подобно тому, как печаль при утрате имущества

     На самом деле вызвана утратой наслаждений.

     Деревья, олени и птицы

     Не говорят дурного.

     Когда же я поселюсь среди них,

     С кем дружить - услада?

     Когда же я поселюсь в пещере,

     В заброшенном храме или у комля древа,

     Не оглядываясь назад

     И не зная привязанности?

     Когда же я поселюсь на просторах

     Первозданных земель, никому не принадлежащих,

     Отдыхая и блуждая,

     Где мне заблагорассудится?

_       Когда Шантидева восхваляет уединение, он не предлагает нам убегать и скрываться от всего нежелательного. Даже если это возможно, он не советует этого. Человек может провести годы в пещере без того, чтобы действительно позволить отпустить что-то. Вопрос в том, как лучше достигнуть внутреннего уединения, которое принесёт продолжительное счастье.

_Пема Чодрон - это американская монахиня традиции Шамбала, постоянно проживающий учитель в Гамбо Эбби, тибетском монастыре в Новой Шотландии. Она автор нескольких книг, включая «When Things Fall Apart» и «Там, где страшно»._

_Отрывок из Pema Chodron «No Time To Lose», 2005._

     Оригинал здесь: http://integral-options.blogspot.ru/...fruits-of.html

----------

Кунсанг (16.04.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

_Вместо того, чтобы унывать при лени, мы могли бы глубоко познать её. В тот самый момент лень становится нашим личным учителем._

	Согласно традиции учат, что лень является одним из препятствий к пробуждению. Есть разные виды лени. Во-первых, есть лень стремления к комфорту, когда мы просто пытаемся оставаться в комфорте и уюте. Затем есть лень потери сердца, один из видов глубокой подавленности, чувство, когда вы ставите на себе крест, или безнадежности. Также есть лень вида «хоть трава не расти». Это когда мы затвердеваем в слепой покорности (resignation) и озлобленности (bitterness) и просто закрываемся (close down).

*Стремление к комфорту*

	Стремление к комфорту может принимать различные формы. Согьял Ринпоче пишет, что на Востоке, к примеру, лень зачастую проявляется как валяние на солнце со своими приятелями, чаепития и отпускания дел на самотёк. На Западе, по его наблюдениям, лень часто проявляется как скорость. Люди спешат от одной вещи к другой, из спортзала в офис, в бар, в горы, на класс медитации, к кухонной раковине, на задний двор, в клуб. Мы безудержно (rush around) ищем, ищем, ищем комфорта и лёгкости.

	Вне зависимости от того плюхаемся ли мы или мчимся куда-то, где бы мы ни находились на этой планете, лень стремления к комфорту характеризуется глубинным отрицанием. Мы хотим забыться: жизни, которая не ранит, убежища от трудности или от неуверенности в себе или от нервозности. Мы хотим перестать быть собой, перестать жить той жизнью, которая нам выпала. Итак, посредством лени мы хотим выхода за рамки и отдыха; но находим, что предмет наших поисков подобен солёной воде, потому что наша жажда комфорта и лёгкости никогда не удовлетворяется до конца.

*Потеря сердца*

	Лень потери сердца характеризуется уязвимостью, ранимостью и незнанием что делать. Мы просто пытались быть собой, но мы не рассчитали. То, какими мы являемся, с этим не всё в порядке. Мы погнались за удовольствием и не нашли продолжительного счастья. Мы взяли перерыв, сходили в отпуск, научились медитировать, изучали духовные учения или посвятили годы определённым политическим или философским взглядам. Мы помогали бедным или сохраняли деревья, или напивались, или принимали наркотики, и мы не получили никакого удовлетворения. Мы пытались и мы провалились. Мы попали в мучительное, безнадёжное положение. Мы даже не хотим двигаться. Мы чувствуем, что с удовольствием могли бы проспать тысячу лет. Наша жизнь бессмысленна. Потеря сердца является настолько болезненной, что нас парализует.

*Хоть трава не расти*

	«Хоть трава не расти» — это более более тяжелое, более ледяное, фаталистичное. Этот определённый аромат лени, который является крайней степенью цинизма и озлобленности. Мы чувствуем, что нам больше не наплевать. Мы чувствуем себя одновременно и ленивыми, и разочарованными. Мы недовольны этим вызывающим разочарование и паршивым миром, этим человеком и другим. По большей части мы недовольны собой. Мы совершили ошибку. Мы не уверены до конца в чём заключалась эта ошибка, но мы сделали всё испортили; и теперь, чёрт с ним! Мы пытаемся забыться любым доступным способом. Мы перестаём стараться. Мы чувствуем себя, как будто от нас мало толку, и открытым образом мы пускаем всё на самотёк (and frankly, we don’t care).

*Что же делать?*

	В человеке есть врождённая установка на то, что нам необходимо ликвидировать свои ошибки; как адекватным и почтенным людям мы должны быть способными перепрыгнуть через наши слабости. Так что, видимо, поступком взрослого человека было бы взорвать лень с помощью бомбы или сбросить её в Атлантический Океан с большим грузом, чтобы она никогда больше не появлялась снова, или послать её в космос, чтобы она плавала в бесконечности и мы никогда не встретились бы с ней снова.

	Однако, если мы спросим себя: «Откуда берётся радость? Откуда берётся вдохновение?», то мы обнаружим, что они не приходят в результате избавления от чего-либо. Они не приходят в результате разделения себя на две части и борьбы против своей собственной энергии. Они не приходят от рассмотрения лени в качестве противника, или в качестве чего-то такого, через что мы должны перескочить. Они не приходят в результате очернения самого себя.

	Путь пробуждения — это процесс. Это процесс постепенно обучения сближению (to become intimate) с так называемыми препятствиями. И вместо того, чтобы чувствовать уныние от лени, мы можем изучать нашу лень, стать любопытным относительно лени. Мы могли бы глубоко познать лень.

	Мы можем объединиться с ленью, быть нашей ленью, знать её запах и вкус, полностью ощущать её в наших телах. Духовный путь — это процесс расслабления в этом самом моменте существования. Мы соприкасаемся с этим моментом летаргического сна или потери сердца, этим моментом боли, избегания, или моментом «хоть трава не расти». Мы соприкасаемся, а затем идём дальше. В этом состоит тренировка. Будь это в формальной практике или в течении наших дней и ночей, мы можем тренироваться в отпускании (letting go) нашего комментария (внутреннего диалога) и соприкосновении (contacting) с чувственной сферой нашего переживания. Мы можем соприкасаться с нашим переживаниям не попадаясь на крючок сюжетного сценария (story line). Мы можем соприкасаться с этим самым моментом существования, а затем идти дальше.

	Сидим ли мы в медитации или занимаемся нашими повседневными делами, для нас это время для того, чтобы слушать то, что говорим. Мы слышим: «Ой вей, ой вей. Я — горе луковое. Я — это ошибка. Безнадёжно». Мы смотрим на то, что мы делаем сами с собой, на то, что мы говорим сами себе, как мы теряем сердце или пытаемся расстроить себя. Затем мы отпускаем эти слова и соприкасаемся с ядром (heart) этого момента. Мы соприкасаемся с самым центром этого момента существования, а затем мы отпускаем. Это то, как мы тренируемся. Снова и снова, в этом состоит наша практика.

	Мы соединяем нашу потерю сердца с искренностью и добротой. Вместо того, чтобы отдаляться от боли лености, мы пододвигаемся ближе. Мы сближаемся с волной (lean into the wave). Мы плывём к волне.

	Иногда в процессе сохранения в моменте, возможно, мы осознаем, что в этом мире живёт много несчастных братьев и сестёр, страдающих также, как мы страдаем. В сближении с нашей болью, с нашей собственной ленью, мы соприкасаемся со всеми ними, понимаем их, узнаём о нашем родстве со всеми ними.

	Мы сидим напротив телевизора, поедая чипсы, попивая пиво, куря сигареты. Час за часом, час за часом мы сидим. Потом, по какой-то причине, мы ясно осознаём своё положение (we see ourselves clearly). У нас есть выбор: съедать 10ть пачек чипсов и смотреть 16ть ситкомов, или установить связь со своей депрессией и ленью добрым и открытым способом. Вместо того, чтобы продолжать закрывать глаза (zone out) и опускать руки (shut down), и закрываться, мы сближаемся с ней и расслабляемся. Это то, как мы практикуем.

	Итак, мы открываем окно или выходим на прогулку, или, возможно, мы сидим в тишине, но несмотря на то, что мы делаем, для нас это время для того, чтобы остаться с собой (to stay with ourselves), выйти за пределы слов, за пределы отрицания и почувствовать проявление этого момента существования в наших сердцах, в наших животах, для себя самих, для всех этих миллионов, которые с нами в одной лодке. Мы начинаем тренироваться в открытости и сострадании по отношению к этому самому моменту. Этот самый момент становиться нашим личным учителем. Это ценный момент становиться нашей глубокой и исцеляющей практикой.

_Пема Чодрон является управляющим Гампо Эбби в Кейп Бретоне, Новая Шотландия, автором книг «The Wisdom of No Escape», «Start Where You Are» и «When Things Fall Apart: Heart Advice for Difficult Times»._

*Оригинал:* Looking into Laziness, Pema Chödrön, Shambhala Sun, November 1998.

----------

